# Godzilla vs. Kong (March 31, 2021)



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2019)

Hopefully there will be a trailer or info next week at NYCC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 1, 2019)

kong needs a serious powerup if he wants to hang with godzilla. or godzilla gets nerfed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> kong needs a serious powerup if he wants to hang with godzilla. or godzilla gets nerfed.



People want Kong to have his electric powers from King Kong vs. Godzilla, but I really can’t see them doing that with this version of Kong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2019)

The filmmakers have been saying that Kong will grow into a Godzilla sized monster by the time "Kong Vs Godzilla" rolls around. The electricity powers would be silly and the only real "King Kong Vs Godzilla" did it before was because (from what I hear), the project originally was supposed to be "Frankenstein Vs Godzilla"... or was it "Frankenstein Vs Kong"? Either way, the electricity power-up was originally supposed to be for Frankenstein, which would've made a little more sense. Oddly, they eventually gave Godzilla a similar power-up in the latter Showa years. 

Even though I've said this before, this is my theory -- Godzilla will gradually go insane because of his nuclear powerup from the last movie, becoming more dangerous and probably going through a slow nuclear meltdown (ie, "Godzilla Vs Destroyah"). This will force them to lure King Kong to Godzilla in order to stop them. I think Godzilla would win round 1, but Kong would possibly get the upper hand in the rematch (ie "King Kong Vs Godzilla"). 

Meanwhile, a new monster will arrive, whether it's Destroyah, King Ghidorah or something different, it will tie into Ghidorah's remains. Kong will face the new challenger and lose, but Godzilla will turn "good" and team up with Kong and they'll bring down the new monster together. I just don't see a definitive winner between Kong and Godzilla, as back when they did "King Kong Vs Godzilla", Kong was the bigger draw of the two, but Godzilla has since become equally iconic. So I expect them to eventually team up, "Avengers" style. After the new monster is dead, Godzilla will probably perish via its nuclear meltdown, once again taking its cue from "Godzilla Vs Destroyah".

This can potentially lead to the monsterverse continuing through Kong, as Toho has made it clear they want the property back to make their own Godzilla movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> People want Kong to have his electric powers from King Kong vs. Godzilla, but I really can’t see them doing that with this version of Kong.


Shut your filthy mouth

We about to see Kong go raikage on Godzilla

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> as back when they did "King Kong Vs Godzilla", Kong was the bigger draw of the two


he still is apparently since skull island grossed more than godzilla 2014 and way more than KoTM which was pretty much a financial flop.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> kong needs a serious powerup if he wants to hang with godzilla. or godzilla gets nerfed.


You say that yet Godzilla has no votes.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You say that yet Godzilla has no votes.


ok? doesn't change what i said.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2019)

It kind of does.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 1, 2019)

but it actually doesn't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2019)

Godzilla better hope Kong doesn't close in cause it's over for him if he do.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> but it actually doesn't.


If he has no votes and Kong has two, naturally nobody here thinks he will win.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 1, 2019)

voting is for the plebs.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2019)

Never leave any poll/pole untouched.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Godzilla better hope Kong doesn't close in cause it's over for him if he do.


damn, didn't even attempt to dress up the black man


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> he still is apparently since skull island grossed more than godzilla 2014 and way more than KoTM which was pretty much a financial flop.



He probably always will be, but I'd say in terms of branding, both are household names. Yet when people thing of King Kong, they think "classic". When they think of Godzilla, they think of "cheesy monster suits and bad dubbing". But when the original "King Kong Vs Godzilla" was made, Godzilla was considered old news thanks to "Godzilla Raids Again" being poorly received. If memory serves, Toho wanted to make King Kong the face of the franchise, but they lost the license after one more movie ("King Kong Escapes"). "Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster" was originally going to be a King Kong movie, which is why Godzilla has a few King Kong elements (bonding with a human woman and... now that I think about it, this might be where Godzilla got his own electricity powerup).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2019)

As much as I love the Big G, I feel like it’s going to be a tie. Godzilla won’t win, but he won’t lose either, I think they’ll upset a lot of fans if he loses a second time to Kong in their second crossover.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 1, 2019)

Primates >>> Lizards

So says two billion years of evolution.


----------



## MShadows (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm gonna be pissed if they nerf Godzilla just so the gorilla can stand a chance.


----------



## S (Oct 2, 2019)

You have to hugely nerf Godzilla and hugely buff Kong for this to work. Things i don't want to see, fight ends in tie or Godzilla & Kong team up against a bigger and badder monster. What i want to see is a clear winner no bs.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 2, 2019)

S said:


> You have to hugely nerf Godzilla and hugely buff Kong for this to work. Things i don't want to see, fight ends in tie or Godzilla & Kong team up against a bigger and badder monster. What i want to see is a clear winner no bs.


Basic math says you only have to do one of those twice as much.

You can buff Kong up past Godzilla.

The best-case scenario, in my mind, is a serious durability buff via some kind of natural radiation resistance. Kong needs survivability and damage soak in order to make use of his primate intelligence. 

Radiation resistance could be why Kong is even relevant to Big G in the first place. If he has a potent enough rad resistance, then he could be naturally brought into the story for any number of reasons. As someone else said, he could be brought in by the human protags to put down a rampaging Godzilla. Or, maybe a new group of crazies is just aiming the Kaiju at each other for the lulz. Cult of Serizawa: "Let them fight!"  

Any raw stat boosts Kong needs can, and probably will, be easily hand-waved by the absolutely absurd amount of mass he is about to gain.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 2, 2019)

if kong dies, he dies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2019)

When Kong Electro punch Godzilla ass out


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2019)

Doctor Sleep seems to be the only WB movie left this year, would be the best time for a trailer


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 23, 2019)

"You're letting them kill Mothra!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2019)

Guys... I CHANGED MY AVATAR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2019)

It's an improvement MH


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2019)

> March 2020
fuck I didnt realize its so soon
actually less than 1 year after KotM

I hope Mecha Ghidorah kick both their asses tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > March 2020
> fuck I didnt realize its so soon
> actually less than 1 year after KotM
> 
> I hope Mecha Ghidorah kick both their asses tbh



Yeah, you're right. Not even half a year to go. I do wonder if they're regretting the date though, as one of the big problems with "Solo" was following the divisive "TLJ" so closely. Admittedly Godzilla KotM didn't inspire that much... er, passion... but its failure might be a little too fresh in the minds of audiences. Maybe it would've been better to do Godzilla 2014, Skull Island and THEN combine the two. But then again, we won't know how much the story of Kong Vs Godzilla relies on KotM, so maybe not. 

Alternatively, March might be better anyway as I think summer was a little too crowded for a niche movie like Godzilla to thrive in. The date obviously served "Skull Island" well. This was actually a hard summer for a lot of franchises... It was truly the summer of Marvel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2019)

March-April 2020 has a few *huge* game rleases - Final Fantasy 7 Remake and Cyberpunk 2077

I wonder if that can affect blockbuster movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> March-April 2020 has a few *huge* game rleases - Final Fantasy 7 Remake and Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> I wonder if that can affect blockbuster movies



I doubt it, but admittedly, I've never really thought of that before lol. I wonder if anyone has ever studied that before, as I know TV shows can have an effect on movies.


----------



## Karma (Oct 29, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I doubt it, but admittedly, I've never really thought of that before lol. I wonder if anyone has ever studied that before, as I know TV shows can have an effect on movies.


There was an article awhile back that about how Netflix considers Fortnite a bigger competitor than other streaming services.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 2, 2019)

Less than half a year left and not even a teaser so far?


----------



## Marvel (Nov 2, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Less than half a year left and not even a teaser so far?


Might get post-poned


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah this might get new mutants'd


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2019)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 7, 2019)

I bet kong wins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I bet kong wins


By TKO.

When you see Kong gets his lightning cloak


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 25, 2019)

Saw it coming


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Soranushi (Nov 25, 2019)

_That’s a shame, as I was hoping to actually be able to watch in theaters; since Godzilla Vs. Kong is going up against The Eternal’s my theater will pick Marvel over anything else. But maybe if I’m lucky they might show it for a few days.

_


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2019)

NOOOOOO! MY BIRTHDAY IS RUINED!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> NOOOOOO! MY BIRTHDAY IS RUINED!



Or is it saved?

Remember, adam wingard.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Or is it saved?
> 
> Remember, adam wingard.



You’re not Rukia, stop trying to troll like him.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 25, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> You’re not Rukia, stop trying to troll like him.



Do you like adam wingard?

He's somehow directing an american remake of I Saw The Devil.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2019)

I think Adam Wingard is an interesting director... even though I've yet to really like anything he's done (still haven't seen "The Guest" though). He's a filmmaker with style and vision... even if once again, it has yet to really connect with me in a positive way. But I'm very curious as to how he's getting these kinds of jobs. This isn't even intended to be a shot at him. "You're Next" was well liked, even if not by me, yet nothing about it screams "This guy should direct "I Saw the Devil"". I mean, like Gareth Edwards or not, you can still see how "Monsters" could lead to "Godzilla".

Then again, I'm not sure how Jordan Vogt-Roberts scored the "Kong: Skull Island" gig either and that worked out, so... maybe this will work out too?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2019)

they were gonna drop this in March with no footage or trailer so far this year?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> they were gonna drop this in March with no footage or trailer so far this year?



If I were to guess, they had probably been planning this for awhile, but were probably weighing all of their options before settling on a new date. I suppose it comes down to why they're moving it. It's probably smart in a way, as I think "Solo" bombed... well, for a variety of reasons, but a big one was being too close to the divisive "The Last Jedi". Maybe they did it for that reason. Or maybe they think the film can be improved before then. 

But I definitely think they had probably expected to move the date for a few months... maybe as early as the films disappointing opening weekend.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 1, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> they were gonna drop this in March with no footage or trailer so far this year?



*cries in new mutants*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2019)

Godzilla about to catch them hands


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 8, 2019)

Karma said:


> Godzilla about to catch them hands



King Iron Mike Kong


----------



## S (Dec 8, 2019)

Kong same size as Godzilla? i think he is a bit bigger too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

Kong getting preferential treatment 

he will still lose to big G


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2019)

That was an epic shot of them about to clash.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2019)

Kong hit puberty


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Lol i guess kong really was just a child in skull island.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 8, 2019)

Godzilla will still fuck him up


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2019)

holy shit, the movie was real after all!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

Ghidorah didn't job to Godzilla so that a monkey could get the heat. I need to see a good clean squash kthanksbye.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ghidorah didn't job to Godzilla so that a monkey could get the heat. I need to see a good clean squash kthanksbye.


kthnxbai*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

I just saw Kong again, and I just don't know what's he supposed to do against Godzilla's muh lazor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just saw Kong again, and I just don't know what's he supposed to do against Godzilla's muh lazor.


When they introduce Lightning punch you’ll know


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just saw Kong again, and I just don't know what's he supposed to do against Godzilla's muh lazor.



It's Monsterverse Kong, which is an homage to Toho Kong. He's not just a big monkey. He's a Kaiju. He's only half grown in Skull Island, and his powers haven't fully activated yet. Notably, the Toho version has low level regeneration and control over lightning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> When they introduce Lightning punch you’ll know



How's that supposed to shield him or raise his endurance tho?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2019)

i call this fake if King Kong wins


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How's that supposed to shield him or raise his endurance tho?




It won't, but in his fully mature state he's much closer to Godzilla's size and strength, and Godzilla was likely weakened in his confrontation with King Ghidorah, or else there'll be a plot related thing going on to either weaken 'zilla or boost Kong. 

A fully mature Kong is an Alpha in the same category as Godzilla and King Ghidorah in either event, meaning on any sort of power scale he outranks most other Kaiju. If he's not tanky enough to take Godzilla's attacks head on, he's probably gonna make up for it with smarts and dexterity. IQ wise, Godzilla is like a very smart dog, but Kong is more like a human child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2020)

Possible spoilers on the kaiju antagonist

*Spoiler*: __ 




Drop those claws and it would be a perfect Mecha G design for the Monsterverse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2020)

No way is Kong losing to the lizard..the dude has thumbs for crying out loud.


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2020)

They got their tweet deleted


----------



## Glued (Jan 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How's that supposed to shield him or raise his endurance tho?



I don't know, maybe they'll give Kong an Electro Magnetic forcefield if they decide to get really ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 5, 2020)

New Titan from toy leaks


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2020)

Yo if Kong comes right out the gate proving he’s intelligent enough to build his own weapons like a battle axe. Godzilla will get all 52 spices. No way that lizard fucking with my boy


----------



## The Big G (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah but what's Kong gunna do when Goji goes Supa Kaiju-jin Godo?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2020)

The Big G said:


> Yeah but what's Kong gunna do when Goji goes Supa Kaiju-jin Godo?


Channel lightning into his axe and turn it into stormbreaker. The Lizard is Donezo son!


----------



## Mob (Apr 7, 2020)

Godzilla is king of the monsters not Kong, Godzilla has to win this


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 7, 2020)

Mob said:


> Godzilla is king of the monsters not Kong, Godzilla has to win this




If Kong not King...

then why King in name?


----------



## Mob (Apr 7, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> If Kong not King...
> 
> then why King in name?


GODzilla


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 7, 2020)

Mob said:


> GODzilla




You said zilla is king not god. Make up your mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 7, 2020)

Godzilla will break kong

if he dies, he dies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2020)

I see you guys guys didn’t watch the first fight, Man I hope you guys don’t place any bets


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 7, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I see you guys guys didn’t watch the first fight, Man I hope you guys don’t place any bets



I bet on that tree. It's undefeated. That or that one dude's corns.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

Wouldn't it be funny if it turned out that Kong's opponent was 1998 Godzilla?


----------



## MShadows (Apr 7, 2020)

Dinosaurs > Gorillas


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2020)

Kong would beat the shit out of that Godzilla.  It could barely take BRU and AIM.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

Wouldn't it be funny if the main villain were... GAMERA!!!!


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

@MartialHorror Would u say Kong gave Godzilla one of his most definitive defeats in all the Godzilla movies?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> @MartialHorror Would u say Kong gave Godzilla one of his most definitive defeats in all the Godzilla movies?



Technically, yes. 

But it's also somewhat complicated. Godzilla owned Kong during their first battle, but Kong ultimately won their second battle. Is is definitive? Eh... While most Godzilla movies have that format (Godzilla loses first battle, wins the rematch), the difference is that Godzilla usually kills his opponents. Kong did not kill Godzilla. Godzilla presumably just... swam away....

Here is an interesting thought though. In "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster", it ends with Godzilla, Ghidorah, Rodan and Mothra landing in the Ocean, only for Ghidorah to emerge. The other monsters never resurface. So does that mean Ghidorah technically won too? Maybe Godzilla actually beat Kong during round 2 and simply drove him out of the water.

Of course -- this is also just bullshit... Toho flat out declared Kong as the winner, lol. Poor Godzilla. His early heel days were not kind to him. Remember when he lost to two infant Mothra's?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Technically, yes.
> 
> But it's also somewhat complicated. Godzilla owned Kong during their first battle, but Kong ultimately won their second battle. Is is definitive? Eh... While most Godzilla movies have that format (Godzilla loses first battle, wins the rematch), the difference is that Godzilla usually kills his opponents. Kong did not kill Godzilla. Godzilla presumably just... swam away....
> 
> ...



That was Invasion of the Astro Monster/Godzilla vs. Monster Zero.


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

Kong better thunderpunch Zilla if this movie is to succeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2020)

I doubt this movie will actually give answer to the question of who wins, tho.

At best 1 of them will lose their first fight, then the loser will have the advantage in the second fight before it gets interrupted.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2020)

I think the dude that leaked stuff from KoTM said there’s a clear winner.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

I still think it will be a tie, but they'll team up against a common foe. If one ends up winning, it will probably be Kong, only because Legendary will still be able to make King Kong movies. 

My theory is still that Godzilla will probably die a heroic death, similar to how he went in "Godzilla Vs Destroyah". 



BlazingInferno said:


> That was Invasion of the Astro Monster/Godzilla vs. Monster Zero.



.... F@ck you're right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

Here is a fun thought...

Somewhere... Out there.... GodzillaxKong slash fiction exists. The naughty kind...


----------



## Mob (Apr 8, 2020)

I doubt we will see meltdown Godzilla in this movie he is to OP


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> he still is apparently since skull island grossed more than godzilla 2014 and way more than KoTM which was pretty much a financial flop.


KOTM was a mistake, too much emphasize on ugly humans and loads of exposition "Hurr hurr you have never seen a godzilla movie" and hence thats why they never do well at the international box office.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

In before Kong pull Super Saiyan Kong


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 14, 2020)

I just feel happy as shit to live in a timeline where there's been a really good Japanese Godzilla movie, an anime, and two decent American movies possibly leading into a cinematic universe, and all this shit's come out within half a decade or a little more. It really is a new golden age for Godzilla. I hope we see some more multimedia coming out of all this. I enjoy all the Godzilla comics of eras past, especially the really insane ones where he like fights Zeus or conquers Hell. Godzilla is supposed to be larger than life and ridiculous in a good way, and the medium of comics is a good way to express that. Videogames can go into campier directions, too, the way Super Godzilla did back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pepsigrunt (May 2, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I still think it will be a tie, but they'll team up against a common foe. If one ends up winning, it will probably be Kong, only because Legendary will still be able to make King Kong movies.
> 
> My theory is still that Godzilla will probably die a heroic death, similar to how he went in "Godzilla Vs Destroyah".


I don't want MonsterVerse to be given the BvS treatment


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2020)

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 13, 2020)

Goddam.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 13, 2020)

Did i mentioned i watched shin Godzilla? It is really cool, ignore some bad/cheap CG, it is really really good.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Basically Godzilla vs Bureucracy
Then midway it become Evangelion, Godzilla as Angel destroying Tokyo.

Anno really bring that Angel attack creepy ness into live action movie


----------



## S (Jun 13, 2020)

If Godzilla jobs again against Kong, i'm calling it bullshit.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 13, 2020)

Its WB


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2020)

Before Kong delivers the killing blow, Godzilla will say Mothra.


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 13, 2020)

_


BlazingInferno said:



			Are you fucking kidding me 

Click to expand...


.....At this point the final fight better fucking be 30mins of monster on monster fighting with no human shots and only voice over commentary if they need the actors to do something. 

Anyway, regardless of how good this movie will be, I probably won’t be watching it or any movies in theaters again (not counting if I visit my relatives elsewhere); since I heard that the only 2 theaters within 142miles of my location are likely closing permanently due in-part to the Corona._


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2020)

So fucking James Bond takes the original release date


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2020)

THE NEW TRAILER HAS BEEN LEAKED! CHECK IT OUT! IT LOOKS AWESOME.



*Spoiler*: __ 



hehehe


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 11, 2020)

looks great


----------



## S (Sep 11, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> THE NEW TRAILER HAS BEEN LEAKED! CHECK IT OUT! IT LOOKS AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to neg you...but i let it slide this time


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 11, 2020)

S said:


> If Godzilla jobs again against Kong, i'm calling it bullshit.




It's a smoke screen. It's obviously gonna be a Batman v Superman situation where they tussle a bit then team up against some evil Kaiju. The Ghidorah head in the KOTM post-credits scene is a likely candidate for genetic tampering.


----------



## Glued (Sep 12, 2020)

I love how when Ghidorah sent out his alpha waves, King Kong was a no show.

Like putting Ghidorah on his ignore list.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 12, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> It's a smoke screen. It's obviously gonna be a Batman v Superman situation where they tussle a bit then team up against some evil Kaiju. The Ghidorah head in the KOTM post-credits scene is a likely candidate for genetic tampering.


I think that was confirmed. Mecha Godzilla is gonna be in it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> It's a smoke screen. It's obviously gonna be a Batman v Superman situation where they tussle a bit then team up against some evil Kaiju. The Ghidorah head in the KOTM post-credits scene is a likely candidate for genetic tampering.



Well if the leaks are anything to go by....


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 13, 2020)

Ben Grimm said:


> I love how when Ghidorah sent out his alpha waves, King Kong was a no show.
> 
> Like putting Ghidorah on his ignore list.




This is actually mentioned in the novelization. Kong is able to resist because he's an Alpha type, too, and he wouldn't willingly abandon Skull Island.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 13, 2020)

if skull island dies, it dies


----------



## Glued (Sep 13, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> This is actually mentioned in the novelization. Kong is able to resist because he's an Alpha type, too, and he wouldn't willingly abandon Skull Island.



Poor Ghidorah, Kong put him on ignore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2020)

Wouldn't it be funny if the monster they team up to face ends up being... Gabara?


----------



## Glued (Sep 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the monster they team up to face ends up being... Gabara?



Not really, as long as he has a cool new design.

But, I miss my boy Anguirus.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2020)

We all miss Anguirus.

Now that I think about it, is there a Showa era monster that had a bad design? I want to say Minya, but that's probably more what "Godzilla's Revenge" did to him. He served his purpose of looking cute in "Son of Godzilla". 

I guess it's easy to not be crazy about the more grounded in reality monsters, like Ebirah, but  once again... I thought it served its purpose fine. I always thought Gabara had a pretty interesting design, although it always looked like they designed it with a tail but ran out of money. Jet Jeguar is another 'maybe', only because it's so derivative of Ultra Man. 

Actually, most Godzilla monsters have eye catching designs. It really comes down to how they're used.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the monster they team up to face ends up being... Gabara?




Or poor, neglected Bagan, forever relegated to the back burner. He had his only moment of glory in Super Godzilla. 

Just saying. If you have Ghidorah DNA he's the "other" option, but the far more popular and iconic Mechagodzilla seems the likely candidate.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Jet Jeguar is another 'maybe', only because it's so derivative of Ultra Man.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2020)

If they intend to keep the franchise going after this one, Destoroyah should be the endgame monster, or SpaceGodzilla.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't really get Mechagodzilla. Like somehow you get Ghidorah's head and somehow make a Godzilla clone out of it? 

Now if it was Mecha King Ghidorah, that would make sense. 

If it was Destroyah, it can still make sense because they just have to say Ghidorah's DNA was crossed with the oxygen destroyer. 

If it's Bagan... well... they can make anything up I guess. I doubt they'd do that though, as Bagan isn't going to have any box office draw... Then again, the (mild) failure of GKOTM shows that none of the Japanese monsters are a major draw over here... so it's possible they just shrug and say "Why not"? 

But Mechagodzilla... I can't figure out that connection.


----------



## Glued (Sep 16, 2020)

Titanosaurus was a beast, I don't care what anyone else says. 

The guy fricken dangled Godzilla in mid-air while Godzilla was kicking and screaming.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2020)

Ben Grimm said:


> Titanosaurus was a beast, I don't care what anyone else says.
> 
> The guy fricken dangled Godzilla in mid-air while Godzilla was kicking and screaming.



I was always bothered by his death though. He just gets blasted unceremoniously. There isn't even a real tragic view of his corpse or anything, even though it was a tragic monster.

It's possible he survived though, I guess.

He was never a personal favorite of mine, but that scene in question was bad-ass.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't really get Mechagodzilla. Like somehow you get Ghidorah's head and somehow make a Godzilla clone out of it?
> 
> Now if it was Mecha King Ghidorah, that would make sense.
> 
> ...




They skipped a step from the Heisei Mechagodzilla progression, that went Ghidorah > Mecha-Ghidorah > Mecha-Godzilla. If you take out the middle component it indeed makes far less sense. In that timeline, Mechagodzilla was made using an upgraded version of the failed Mecha King Ghidorah, or at least its mechanical components.

Now, what they _could_ do is take elements of this story and Kiryu from the G-2000 timeline. Kiryu was made using the bones of the original Godzilla, reanimated with Japanese super science or something. I think there was some psychic bs involved, too. There usually is in these stories. Well, with the way the Legendary Monsterverse is being set up, they could use DNA from Ghidorah's head to partially reanimate the skeleton of that dead 'zilla from the beginning of Godzilla 2014*, then upgrade it into a cyborg. Bam. Mecha-Godzilla made using Ghidorah's head.

*A lot of fans might have forgotten about that individual, in fact. I feel it has potential in the story. In the older Godzilla timeline that Kiryu was featured in, the "original Godzilla" was the one killed by the Oxygen Destroyer in 1954. This is obviously a very different timeline but we have our own version of "original Godzilla" who is nothing but bones. We saw it at the very beginning of "Godzilla" (2014) as the host body for a MUTO egg. It's presumably still there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> They skipped a step from the Heisei Mechagodzilla progression, that went Ghidorah > Mecha-Ghidorah > Mecha-Godzilla. If you take out the middle component it indeed makes far less sense. In that timeline, Mechagodzilla was made using an upgraded version of the failed Mecha King Ghidorah, or at least its mechanical components.
> 
> Now, what they _could_ do is take elements of this story and Kiryu from the G-2000 timeline. Kiryu was made using the bones of the original Godzilla, reanimated with Japanese super science or something. I think there was some psychic bs involved, too. There usually is in these stories. Well, with the way the Legendary Monsterverse is being set up, they could use DNA from Ghidorah's head to partially reanimate the skeleton of that dead 'zilla from the beginning of Godzilla 2014*, then upgrade it into a cyborg. Bam. Mecha-Godzilla made using Ghidorah's head.
> 
> *A lot of fans might have forgotten about that individual, in fact. I feel it has potential in the story. In the older Godzilla timeline that Kiryu was featured in, the "original Godzilla" was the one killed by the Oxygen Destroyer in 1954. This is obviously a very different timeline but we have our own version of "original Godzilla" who is nothing but bones. We saw it at the very beginning of "Godzilla" (2014) as the host body for a MUTO egg. It's presumably still there.



Yeah, but the thing is... does anyone really care about "Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla" or "Tokyo SOS"? Those movies at best have a mild reception amongst fans and arguably contributed to the death of that Godzilla era.

Mechagodzilla kind of makes sense from a marketing perspective, but borrowing from the least popular incarnation of Mechagodzilla makes little sense from a marketing perspective. 

Of course, it's also possible that this will be some hybrid between Mechagodzilla and Mecha King Ghidorah.

Like what if they did a Mechagodzilla, except with two supporting Ghidorah heads? Seems kind of silly, but at least it would be different and kind of marketable. 

Then again, the problem with all of this is the only really leverage the movie has is King Kong fighting Godzilla. GKotM showed that Mothra, Rodan and Ghidorah weren't big selling points and that the Godzilla fandom isn't large enough to guarantee box office gold, so presumably Mechagodzilla isn't either. But they certainly didn't know that entering production, so technically it can be anything. But it is fun speculating.

Wouldn't it be especially funny if it turned out to be Megaguirus or something?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Mechagodzilla kind of makes sense from a marketing perspective, but borrowing from the least popular incarnation of Mechagodzilla makes little sense from a marketing perspective.



That's kind of the schtick of this generation of Godzilla, though. They're kind of going in the opposite direction from the 1998 Godzilla. They're paying homage to the entirety of the Japanese franchise with the most obscure references. The entire credits sequence to KOTM was one huge geek out with multiple references to obscure little pieces of Godzilla lore. As far as things making sense or hitting home, that's a secondary concern. Remember the Oxygen Destroyer in KOTM? Completely out of left field. Maybe 30% of the audience got the reference. It was there just because. Referencing the Kiryu movies would be a similar thing, and would fit the tone of this series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> That's kind of the schtick of this generation of Godzilla, though. They're kind of going in the opposite direction from the 1998 Godzilla. They're paying homage to the entirety of the Japanese franchise with the most obscure references. The entire credits sequence to KOTM was one huge geek out with multiple references to obscure little pieces of Godzilla lore. As far as things making sense or hitting home, that's a secondary concern. Remember the Oxygen Destroyer in KOTM? Completely out of left field. Maybe 30% of the audience got the reference. It was there just because. Referencing the Kiryu movies would be a similar thing, and would fit the tone of this series.



Oh, I know. But KotM underperformed.

I'm convinced that the more a franchise becomes entrenched in the lore, it loses mainstream appeal. The 2014 Godzilla worked because even though it paid respect to the Japanese property, it didn't rely on your knowledge of it. Granted, it's probable that most of KKvG was designed before GotM underperformed, but it just seems unlikely that they'd pay tribute to those specific movies.

They not only failed at the Japanese box office, but at least as far as I know, they haven't been re-evaluated as underrated gems like "Terror of Mechagodzilla" (also a flop that killed the franchise) was.

Or have they? I could certainly be wrong. Maybe the director is a huge fan.

If anything, it makes more sense to homage King Kong more though, as Skull Island was a bigger hit than Godzilla 2014.

Edit: LOL! Wouldn't it be hilarious if it's really... GOROSAURUS!? Or even better, MECHA-GOROSAURUS!?

if it's mechanikong, then it can go fuck off. Gorosaurus is so much cooler. Or maybe it will be Mechagodzilla and MechaniKong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2020)

Does anyone else know much about this? Apparently "Godzilla Vs the Wolf-Man" was filmed in the early 1980's, when Godzilla was on a hiatus after the box office failure of "Terror of Mechagodzilla". This wasn't a Toho production, technically being a fan-made film, but they must've known about it while it was filming as much of their own staff was hired for it and reportedly much of the materials were bought from them. However, the movie was subsequently buried, presumably because Toho wanted to reboot the franchise themselves with "Godzilla 1985". 

Over the years, some footage has been released, proving that it's real. With that said, I get why Toho wouldn't want it released at the time, even if they ever gave permission (they claim they didn't), as it feels more like a 1960's or 1970's Godzilla film, which would've stood out awkwardly in 1983. It definitely would've made it harder for them to reinvent Godzilla's image for the 1980's. 

Does it look good? Eh. I'm not a fan of either costume (Godzilla looks like his "King Kong Vs Godzilla" incarnation, which I never liked) and the action is reminiscent of that movie. The Wolf-Man looks fine in certain shots, but strange in other shots. Also, it's transformation is very derivative of "The Howling", although it doesn't look bad. With that said, I really do hope it one day gets released. It would be interesting seeing a movie that I probably would've grown up with in an alternate timeline for the first time.

The director pushed for a DVD release in 2016, but that never happened. Even if Toho were to allow it, I doubt they would do so while they're planning another big reboot -- unless MAYBE it's included in a box-set for the showa era or something. If "Shin Godzilla" underperformed, it might've happened. I wouldn't be surprised though if it one day leaked online.

Interesting stuff, I never know about this until recently.


----------



## Karma (Sep 19, 2020)

Between Godzilla and Kong's names on the title it'll surpass GotM


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2020)

Shit, now Black Widow moved to May too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2020)

Black widow is trying to score that big block buster money but I highly doubt it will it’s window was this year


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2020)

I cant wait to see how Black Widow deals with Godzilla


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 2, 2020)

I just don’t want this movie to get delayed yet again


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh no. D:

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 25, 2020)

200M


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 3, 2020)

All 2021 theatrical WB movies releasing on HBO Max next year, including GvK


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> All 2021 theatrical WB movies releasing on HBO Max next year, including GvK


Beat me to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2020)

Yeah this sucks, but obviously studios are in a shitty position. 

I'm surprised there still isn't a trailer though.


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 4, 2020)

_This may suck for the studios and those who really enjoyed the atmosphere of movie theater, but since the only theater within 120miles of my location closed down it’s super convenient for me. So I’m glad I’ll actually get to watch this and other upcoming WB movies without paying outta the ass for a digital or OnDemand rental._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2020)

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2021)

Where the fuck is the trailer?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah, at this rate I don't see any release happening until december lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2021)

New release date.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2021)

in 2 months ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 15, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in 2 months ?


I fully expect Mider to give you shit about that doggo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 16, 2021)

Not much longer to find out if the guy with the bad corns makes a cameo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 16, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Not much longer to find out if the guy with the bad corns makes a cameo.


Who?


----------



## Karma (Jan 16, 2021)

>3 months from release
>no trailer

Y

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2021)

KONG GIVING ZILLA THEM FUCKING HANDS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2021)

WATCH HIS FORM PROPER FOOTWORK, FOLLOWING THROUGH, MY GUY IS GIVING THAT LIZARD THE SPICE.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 16, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Who?



I suggest you brush up on the classic Godzilla vs Kong before watching the new one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2021)

super spiral ray goes brr


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in 2 months ?





BlazingInferno said:


> I fully expect Mider to give you shit about that doggo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 18, 2021)

The teaser I posted earlier was fan made  Whatever, we need an actual trailer, not these small snippets of footage.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 18, 2021)

I personally don't mind if they don't release a trailer, but as far as marketing for this movie goes....there really hasn't been any. I hope people actually watch this movie either in movies or on HBO Max.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2021)

Honestly the lack of marketing kind of worries me... but then again, nothing else that's being released has had much either.

Now I just need to decide... HBO Max or theaters?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2021)

Movies don't need months of marketing.  Especially big ones like this one that people are anticipating.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2021)

This is retarded

Kong should never have a chance 

Unless Godzilla gets nerfed so hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)

For the last time....KONG. HAS. THUMBS!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> For the last time....KING. HAS. THUMBS!


He's going to jerk off on Godzilla?

I still don't get why people are complaining about this. It's a f@cking remake of the most financially successful Godzilla flick, which already amped up Kong's abilities so he could be a worthy match.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> He's going to jerk off on Godzilla?
> 
> I still don't get why people are complaining about this. It's a f@cking remake of the most financially successful Godzilla flick, which already amped up Kong's abilities so he could be a worthy match.


Your boy is about to get them hands and lighting punch


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2021)

Godzilla will win

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Godzilla will win

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2021)

Godzilla was stomping around the last movie like a fucking dragonball z character, kong's done for.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Godzilla was stomping around the last movie like a fucking dragonball z character, kong's done for.


Brilliant! Lets post godzilla on radiation roids to make our point.

Dude needed so much help to come out on top. But this is y'all king?!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Godzilla was stomping around the last movie like a fucking dragonball z character, kong's done for.


inb4 Kong was taught Kung Fu by monks up in the montains from a early age and completely wrecks Godzilla's shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)

Stringer said:


> inb4 Kong was taught Kung Fu by monks up in the montains from a early age and completely wrecks Godzilla's shit


You already know Kong is coming with the combination punches
*Link Removed*


----------



## Karma (Jan 20, 2021)

Im pretty confident Kong will lose their first fight.

Hell have the upperhand in the rematch once he gets his electricity


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2021)

If godzilla's losing he can just throw a woman at kong and kong will simp out and stop paying attention to the fight.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> You already know Kong is coming with the combination punches
> *Link Removed*


fosho, Kong's superior mobility's gonna be a problem to deal with in this matchup, if their size is roughly equal then I don't see it being as one-sided as some folks may think

Although I do think Godzilla's definitely more durable and his atomic breath's gonna be a bitch to deal with


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)

The lizard would be helpless if Kong meet him at close range. But he would probably need that electricity thingy people are talking about if Godzilla relies on his flame breath.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2021)

A friend of mine has a theory that Kong and Godzilla will be manipulated into fighting each other by the true villain of the film, and they shall eventually join forces to fight that villain, but I frankly am not expecting any deep or complex plot from this movie, so I frankly would rather not see it, but that friend is a diehard fan of anything related to _kaiju,_ so I shall see this film because I know that he shall wish to see it.

King Kong was originally from a film intended to show a giant monster as a sympathetic character, and Godzilla was from a horror film intended to serve as a warning about escalation of weapons technology, so I personally feel that it is sad that both of them have become little more than giant monsters fighting each other for the enjoyment of the audience, but that portrayal makes money, so we should not expect it to stop at any time, soon.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> King Kong was originally from a film intended to show a giant monster as a sympathetic character, and Godzilla was from a horror film intended to serve as a warning about escalation of weapons technology, so I personally feel that it is sad that both of them have become little more than giant monsters fighting each other for the enjoyment of the audience, but that portrayal makes money, so we should not expect it to stop at any time, soon.



Gareth edwards' godzilla movie had some of that on its mind.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Gareth edwards' godzilla movie had some of that on its mind.



Which _Godzilla_ movie was that?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Which _Godzilla_ movie was that?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2021)

I still say the plot will be that Godzilla is going through a meltdown after going nuclear in the last movie, which is making him more aggressive and chaotic. King Kong is brought in to stop him. Godzilla will probably win round 1, but Kong will get Round 2. Yet then another monster (Destroyah? Mecha Godzilla or Mecha King Ghidorah?) will gradually emerge as the true threat, forcing Kong and Godzilla to team up. Godzilla will probably perform a heroic sacrifice and die, because Toho wants to be able to make their own movies again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 20, 2021)

Why do people in this thread keep thinking Kong is gonna have his lightning powers?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why do people in this thread keep thinking Kong is gonna have his lighting powers?


I imagine because he had them in the original.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Brilliant! Lets post godzilla on radiation roids to make our point.
> 
> Dude needed so much help to come out on top. But this is y'all king?!


They don’t even know what coming  Godzilla way, Kong bout to lay hands like he about to catch that Holy Spirit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The lizard would be helpless if Kong meet him at close range. But he would probably need that electricity thingy people are talking about if Godzilla relies on his flame breath.


I just want to see Kong charge up his electricity like he’s the Raikage and power bomb the shit out that lizard.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2021)

@Huey Freeman, are you ok? I’ve been literally seeing you say the exact same thing in this thread since day 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> @Huey Freeman, are you ok? I’ve been literally seeing you say the exact same thing in this thread since day 1


You seem hurted, are you like Flutter and get flustered over other people opinion that don’t align with yours? So now you try passive aggressive attacks ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> You seem hurted, are you like Flutter and get flustered over other people opinion that don’t align with yours? So now you try passive aggressive attacks ?


Bruh, not everything is an insult towards you


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Bruh, not everything is an insult towardsy you


Comment seems like you’re bothered tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2021)

charred monkey fur


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

Kong about to make himself some gator boots and belt.


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 21, 2021)

Monke wins!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2021)

a pleb vs a God


----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Soranushi (Jan 21, 2021)

_You see, I’m a dumbass and because of this meme, I’d definitely enjoy the fuck outta the possibility of BabyKong having been raised by the previous Mothra after his Parents were killed._


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2021)

Finally, we getting a trailer


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll be surprised if Kong has lightning powers again... as that was always kind of a random, BS power for him to have. 

Supposedly -- the idea was a leftover from back when the plan was "Frankenstein Vs Godzilla", where the electricity would've made more sense.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 21, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I'll be surprised if Kong has lightning powers again... as that was always kind of a random, BS power for him to have.
> 
> Supposedly -- the idea was a leftover from back when the plan was "Frankenstein Vs Godzilla", where the electricity would've made more sense.



The godzilla series has gotten plenty goofy with KoM. They even brought in ghidorah being a space alien.

All kong has to do is fall in some glowy muck substance monarch spilled and now he's electric or something.

Or just say "the grown kong species can absorb electricity' and then never mention it again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)

Godzilla hasn't done a flying kick yet, but KoM was very goofy yeah.

The scene where all the monster came to him to pledge their allegiance was funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Godzilla hasn't done a flying kick yet, but KoM was very goofy yeah.
> 
> The scene where all the monster came to him to pledge their allegiance was funny


That fit in perfectly with the theme.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> That fit in perfectly with the theme.


Then the theme is goofy. Nothing is wrong with that. Just mean the mood is lighter than what some may have expected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Then the theme is goofy. Nothing is wrong with that. Just mean the mood is lighter than what some may have expected.


How is that goofy?  He's the King of Monsters, he fought for supremacy over the beasts and won, so they deferred to him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> How is that goofy?  He's the King of Monsters, he fought for supremacy over the beasts and won, so they deferred to him.


There was more serious ways to show his supremacy then having giant monsters bow to him while he yells on top of a hill above them. (Really on the nose btw)


----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2021)

My money's on Kong getting hit with a big ass bolt of lightning


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

There’s also the rumor that Kong had a Battle mace he crafted himself lol


----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2021)

The poster is really good btw

Their poses r stereotypical movie monster stuff, but while normally ud have a location or their victims for them to look opposing to, here their framed at each other.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> The godzilla series has gotten plenty goofy with KoM. They even brought in ghidorah being a space alien.
> 
> All kong has to do is fall in some glowy muck substance monarch spilled and now he's electric or something.
> 
> Or just say "the grown kong species can absorb electricity' and then never mention it again.


I'm not saying it's impossible, but I don't think most audiences would get it. 

But then again, the reason why KoM underperformed was it relied on that kind of fanservice and I think KvG was mostly finished by the time KoM was released, so it's always possible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2021)

can monke swim ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> can monke swim ?


You didn't see skull island?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> You didn't see skull island?


But can monke swim in the middle of the ocean with GODzilla chomping down on his ass ?


----------



## Karma (Jan 22, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> But can monke swim in the middle of the ocean with GODzilla chomping down on his ass ?


Kong beat Godzilla while fighting in the water so i doubt Zilla wants to try taking the fight to water again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2021)

this continuitys Godzilla even briefly overpowered Ghidorah underwater 

and Ghidorah > Kong


----------



## Garcher (Jan 22, 2021)

Godzilla wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Garcher (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

All the clips ive seens shows Godzilla getting his ass wooped.

That worries me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2021)

physics dont work that way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big G (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> All the clips ive seens shows Godzilla getting his ass wooped.
> 
> That worries me



Just wait till they show MechaG


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Kong has been chained before this clip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

Reject society. Return to Monke.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2021)

Adam wingard you punk ass buster bitch


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> There was more serious ways to show his supremacy then having giant monsters bow to him while he yells on top of a hill above them. (Really on the nose btw)



You're expecting some nuanced, artsy presentation of monster hiearchy

in a Godzilla film.

A franchise

that contains

this scene


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2021)

Adam wingard is the only director to make lakeith stanfield boring, let that sink in.

Let it sink and then drown it, for it does not deserve life 



Pilaf said:


> You're expecting some nuanced, artsy presentation of monster hiearchy
> 
> in a Godzilla film.
> 
> ...



Edwards first godzilla movie was more serious though. It had some goofy stuff near the very end with everyone cheering and the movie trying to make godzilla into a hero, but


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> You're expecting some nuanced, artsy presentation of monster hiearchy
> 
> in a Godzilla film.
> 
> ...


American Godzilla movies are less campy tho


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2021)

We're going to go the whole new series without seeing anguirus. He was my favorite when I was a kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> physics dont work that way


Stay mad

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2021)

I remember how funny I found it when they revealed that Kong heard Ghidorah's summon but chose to ignore it because it had nothing to do with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> American Godzilla movies are less campy tho



Not any more. 

Praise Dougherty.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I remember how funny I found it when they revealed that Kong heard Ghidorah's summon but chose to ignore it because it had nothing to do with him.



Yeah that's in the novel. Chad move by Kong.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2021)

so rumor is the battle axe Kong has is made from Godzilla Dorsal fins that’s why it’s absorbing his atomic blast. My man Kong don’t need no fucking Power up cause he’s Wicked Smart!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> so rumor is the battle axe Kong has is made from Godzilla Dorsal fins that’s why it’s absorbing his atomic blast. My man Kong don’t need no fucking Power up cause he’s Wicked Smart!


I keep telling these people that thumbs are important.  But they think it's a joke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Leaked images from the movie guys. Sad how things ended up.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I keep telling these people that thumbs are important.  But they think it's a joke.


He went Thor on his ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

An alligator would kill a monkey though.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> An alligator would kill a monkey though.


Wouldn't kill an ape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Wouldn't kill an ape.



I dunno a crocodile probably could, salt water crocs weigh on average a few thousand pounds. Gorillas weigh only a few hundred. Huge silverback ones can get up to 400 - 500. That's still a big weight difference. Apes have hands and maybe he could hold the croc's mouth shut, but... At least in water I think he'd be in trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I dunno a crocodile probably could, salt water crocs weigh on average a few thousand pounds. Gorillas weigh only a few hundred. Huge silverback ones can get up to 400 - 500. That's still a big weight difference. Apes have hands and maybe he could hold the croc's mouth shut, but... At least in water I think he'd be in trouble.


A ground pound to a Croc is incapacitating it if not outright killing it.  Grabbing the tail with one hand and wailing on it's head with the other wouldn't be difficult for a Silverback Gorilla.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 23, 2021)

leaked footage

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

The average gorilla can lift up to 10 times their body weight but these people are talking about crocodiles and sharks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The average gorilla can lift up to 10 times their body weight but these people are talking about crocodiles and sharks!


jaw bite force  


monke simps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 23, 2021)

Kong is an ape, but so was Oppenheimer, and he invented the nuke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I dunno a crocodile probably could, salt water crocs weigh on average a few thousand pounds. Gorillas weigh only a few hundred. Huge silverback ones can get up to 400 - 500. That's still a big weight difference. Apes have hands and maybe he could hold the croc's mouth shut, but... At least in water I think he'd be in trouble.


Crocs have no power with opening of their jaws. Gorilla just holds its neck and its gg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

I went to the scientists at reddit and the consensus is unanimous.



> You people should really do a bit of research before jerking off gorillas.
> 
> On average, they are outweighed by a crocodile ten times over. 1000+ pounds vs ~170. Yea, good luck gorilla in every round. It has no idea how to hold a crocodiles mouth shut.
> 
> ...



@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I went to the scientists at reddit and the consensus is unanimous.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu


 reptile superiority

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2021)

when is the movie coming out?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2021)

Jagger said:


> when is the movie coming out?


Literally in the thread title, how do you miss that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I went to the scientists at reddit and the consensus is unanimous.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu


Scientist at reddit


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Literally in the thread title, how do you miss that?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I went to the scientists at reddit and the consensus is unanimous.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu


Stopped reading at "jerking off gorillas"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

In what world do gorillas weigh 170 lbs?  Or half as much as wildebeest?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2021)

Goji is pissed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

gonna rewatch Godzilla, SkulI Island and KoM right before this drops


----------



## Garcher (Jan 24, 2021)

apparently you can see a glimpse of Mechagodzilla around 0:03?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

yeah 99% its going to be Mechagodzilla


Ghidorah/MechaGhidorah is probably saved for another movie (if there will be one)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

*Godzilla jumps on Aircraft carrier*

Kong’s Hands: “ Allow me to introduce myself!”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong have storm breaker now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong bows to no one

Damn right


----------



## The Big G (Jan 24, 2021)

MONKEY PROPAGANDA! #NOTMYTRAILER

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2021)

Also more proof of Mechagodzilla (not the tweet itself but the image), look at the screen


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

So a war

Basically that means there was more Zillas as well. Kong species been kicking these lizards ass for millennia

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> So a war
> 
> Basically that means their was more Zillas as well. Kong species been kicking these lizards ass for millennia


Monke's been clapping the lizard cheeks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## The Great One (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong beating zillas.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 24, 2021)

They made godzilla smaller. Look at his small little head.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2021)

21 viewers as of this post


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

Titanus Ghidorah was the only rival to Godzilla

not some flee ridden furbag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm hyped. But it's seems Godzilla is a lot smaller than before. 

All there was Mecha Godzilla at 4 seconds mark. 

Maybe it's MechaGodzilla with Godzilla skin/illusion fighting Kong


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Titanus Ghidorah was the only rival to Godzilla
> 
> not some free ridden furbag


That monkey's ass is grass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

choose a side NOW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 24, 2021)

I can’t wait for Godzilla to fuck up that oversized Gorilla. 

Rodan would be a more appropriate matchup for Kong then top tier Kaiju like Ghidorah or Godzilla.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 24, 2021)

So this time Kong tamed by loli instead of white woman

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> choose a side NOW


Big G has always been my only favorite Kaiju   

What is a King to a God?


----------



## S (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm team Godzilla but man the trailer makes Kong has the upper hand...for now


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

ho11ow said:


> So this time Kong tamed by loli instead of white woman


"Why don't you take a seat over there, Kong?"


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 24, 2021)

Yo what the fuck did they do to Godzilla’s size he looks half the size he did in the last movie.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

That's what I was saying. Comparing him to this movie size, he looks way smaller. 

Maybe it is MechaGodzilla disguised as Godzilla


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

director is clearly monke biased


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Titanus Ghidorah was the only rival to Godzilla
> 
> not some flee ridden furbag


Ghidorah didn’t want none with Kong, he fucking knew what would have happen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Ghidorah didn’t want none with Kong, he fucking knew what would have happen


Ghidorah orbit drops him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

The Zilla stans with the excuses already @~Gesy~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ghidorah orbit drops him


Ain’t man handling someone with thumbs


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Ghidorah didn’t want none with Kong, he fucking knew what would have happen


Last I checked Kong was the one who heard it and decided to bitch out and stay in his shitty little island.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> director is clearly monke biased


Godzilla will prevail like always 



Huey Freeman said:


> Ghidorah didn’t want none with Kong, he fucking knew what would have happen


Ghidorah didn’t want an overgrown monke with no powers in his group


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Last I checked Kong was the one who heard it and decided to bitch out and stay in his shitty little island.


Kong: "B-but muh Island needed protection  "


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Last I checked Kong was the one who heard it and decided to bitch out and stay in his shitty little island.


So much salt and vinegar it’s pure brine in this post


----------



## Amol (Jan 24, 2021)

Last movie Godzilla was Superhero making his last stand and going literally above and beyond to save the world from Ghidorah.
And now suddenly he is the bad guy attacking cities at random ?
Things don't add up. Unless someone is mind controlling him, this is extreme switch in Godzilla's personality. This verse's Godzilla has always been protector of natural balance and it always took existential threat to entire world for him to leave his home. He can't be doing this rampage for shit and giggles. Hopefully there is explanation to it.

Kong looked boss in the movie. I got sense from him as ape who really doesn't want to fight. I mean humans had him in chains and he wasn't thrashing when he clearly was capable of moving his hand. He was chill there(probably because of that little girl though).
But when Godzilla appeared he was like "Not on my watch dude". 

Kong bows to no one.

This is hard for me. I like both Godzilla and Kong.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> Godzilla will prevail like always
> 
> 
> Ghidorah didn’t want an overgrown monke with no powers in his group


Being about to analyze Godzilla plates can absorb his atomic blast then being able to create a weapon out of it (with proper leverage for an axe) and wield said weapon with battle tactics. Kong is a Neanderthal more so than an ape.
Much much smarter than some lizard brains.

I can see why Flutter like Zilla so much now


----------



## Garcher (Jan 24, 2021)

S said:


> I'm team Godzilla but man the trailer makes Kong has the upper hand...for now


most people would assume Godzilla wins so they have to make Kong look good in the trailer


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 24, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Last I checked Kong was the one who heard it and decided to bitch out and stay in his shitty little island.


He can't even swimming, how do you expect him out of his island

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Being about to analyze Godzilla plates can absorb his atomic blast then being able to create a weapon out of it (with proper leverage for an axe) and wield said weapon with battle tactics. Kong is a Neanderthal more so than an ape.
> Much much smarter than some lizard brains.
> 
> I can see why Flutter like Zilla so much now


It seems we are at odds, brudda **

But we, Godzilla fans, are forgiving. It's not too late to see the error of your ways and join us


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 24, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Last I checked Kong was the one who heard it and decided to bitch out and stay in his shitty little island.


No need to answer the call of a false king

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong is American Made and Zilla is Japanese Made with Toho legally fighting for the rights back. And Posters in here thinking an American film company will make Kong look bad and lose to please some weebs?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> No need to answer the call of a false king


In the end of KoTM every Kaiju went to Skull island. So Kong still got to molly whoop their asses Anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 24, 2021)

Wait, Kong was jumped on water here so he should be able to swim


----------



## Garcher (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kong is American Made and Zilla is Japanese Made with Toho legally fighting for the rights back. And Posters in here thinking an American film company will make Kong look bad and lose to please some weebs?


Kong will die like the American comic industry, kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Garcher said:


> Kong will die like the American comic industry, kid.


When last I checked MCU, for example, is making far more money than Anime, Child please


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2021)

Good trailer.

Love how it made Godzilla an asshole throughout.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good trailer.
> 
> Love how it made Godzilla an asshole throughout.


Our boy baited the lizard blocked the blast and redirected the attack.
Kong spreading them lizard cheeks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 24, 2021)

Garcher said:


> Kong will die like the American comic industry, kid.


Godzilla is gonna fall worse than Japans birthrate

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

Godzilla is so fucking cool man. Only Kaiju cooler is Ghidorah. Kong looks derpy with his little stick lmao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good trailer.
> 
> Love how it made Godzilla an asshole throughout.



Godzilla only an asshole when someone is messing with the balance. In this case I guess it's humans so they're getting rekt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Godzilla is so fucking cool man. Only Kaiju cooler is Ghidorah. Kong looks derpy with his little stick lmao.


No as derpy as the taste getting knock out Zilla mouth on that first punch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> No as derpy as the taste getting knock out Zilla mouth on that first punch.



Look at this face bro. He's one emotion short of looking like this ""


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 24, 2021)

What they mean by this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong is a pedo !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Look at this face bro. He's one emotion short of looking like this ""


Kong fist is three times the size of Zilla head. Kong bout to knock Zilla into next century


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong lives on a radioactive island where he does nothing but beat down challengers daily and y’all think he’s some push over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey with his best "that loli simping Kong from the trailer" impression. I betcha he has that Kong voodoo doll with him at all times too. 

I love you man, but I am strictly arguing that his face literally looks derpy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kong is a pedo !



Skull Island must've been Epstein other secret island.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2021)

More fucking human garbage drama. Do these people ever fucking learn. 

Nobody fucking cares. They just want these monsters to beat the shit out of one another

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Huey with his best "that loli simping Kong from the trailer" impression. I betcha he has that Kong voodoo doll with him at all times too.
> 
> I love you man, but I am strictly arguing that his face literally looks derpy.


My prediction:

1.    ⁠Kong fights Mechagodzilla but he thinks hes fighting Godzilla but the fight is interrupted.
2.    ⁠Kong Fights the real Godzilla but they decide to join forces against Mecha G
3.    ⁠Mecha G is dealt with and Kong and Godzilla resume their fight.
4.    ⁠Kong wins and his name is officially changed to King Kong.
5.    ⁠The monsterverse continues with King Kong as the main monster and Godzilla goes home to Toho and starts a new cinematic universe produced in japan. Maybe with Monsters that havent been used much lately, like Anguirus, Gigan, Biollante, Baragon, King Caesar, Megalon,  etc.

A prediction I share as well. Imma be here when you see the Lizard get humble


----------



## Karma (Jan 24, 2021)

Kong showing up in the final fight against MechaGodzilla like


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> My prediction:
> 
> 1.    ⁠Kong fights Mechagodzilla but he thinks hes fighting Godzilla but the fight is interrupted.
> 2.    ⁠Kong Fights the real Godzilla but they decide to join forces against Mecha G
> ...



Sorry but Kong leading the Monsterverse isn't that interesting

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sorry but Kong leading the Monsterverse isn't that interesting


Skull island is the most successful movie in monsterverse. So yeah only you weebs love Zilla


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2021)

What's wrong with Godzilla?  Riding the red tide?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What's wrong with Godzilla?  Riding the red tide?


The original Kong beat his ass too so it’s not like its something out the blue


----------



## The Big G (Jan 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2021)

So I enjoyed the trailer. There were a lot of great visuals and bad-ass moments.

Not to toot my own form, but so far it's looking like I'm right that Godzilla is going insane due him going nuclear in the last movie.

I am surprised that even though Kong is being set up to be the 'good guy', he spent most of the trailer beating Godzilla's ass. Usually with sequels, it's the antagonist who looks dominant, although maybe the marketing team is just trying to put over Kong as a worthy contender for the doubters ("Batman Vs Superman" kind of did this with Batman).

Nevertheless, I'm stoked. Might even risk seeing it in theaters.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> So a war
> 
> Basically that means there was more Zillas as well. Kong species been kicking these lizards ass for millennia



Haven't you watched any of the other movies in this series? The literal first scene in Godzilla 2014 was a skeleton of an ancient Godzilla, and there was a cave painting in the post-credits scene of Skull Island showing an ancient Kong and an ancient Godzilla fighting.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> So I enjoyed the trailer. There were a lot of great visuals and bad-ass moments.
> 
> Not to toot my own form, but so far it's looking like I'm right that Godzilla is going insane due him going nuclear in the last movie.
> 
> ...


not subscribing to the MechaGodzilla impostor theory ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> not subscribing to the MechaGodzilla impostor theory ?



Not yet, but it's a good theory. My problem with it is that Godzilla behaves too lifelike in the trailer. One of the funnier aspects of "Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla" though is that when MG is pretending to be Godzilla, he's striking sentai poses, showing more personality than the actual Godzilla. But unless it's going to be revealed that aliens built Mechagodzilla (which would render KoM's stinger pointless), I aint buying it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2021)

On another note, I still maintain those who complain about Godzilla movies having too much human drama have never seen a Godzilla film or are wearing some serious nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2021)

Plainly Mechagodzilla. I believe the smaller Godzilla on the boat is also him with a false outer skin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Plainly Mechagodzilla. I believe the smaller Godzilla on the boat is also him with a false outer skin.


Dunno what this blurry pic is supposed to be showing.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Dunno what this blurry pic is supposed to be showing.



MechaGodzilla. He's like Godzilla but Mecha. I know it's very confusing but try to keep up.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> MechaGodzilla. He's like Godzilla but Mecha. I know it's very confusing but try to keep up.


That picture could be that or Ultron, it doesn't depict anything you can make out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Haven't you watched any of the other movies in this series? The literal first scene in Godzilla 2014 was a skeleton of an ancient Godzilla, and there was a cave painting in the post-credits scene of Skull Island showing an ancient Kong and an ancient Godzilla fighting.


I didn’t assume that was an ancient Zilla I thought it was just Zilla

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

It’s not Mechagodzilla Vs Kong most of the time. It’s just a ridiculous fan theory from Godzilla fans when they realize Kong won’t be a pushover.  They wouldn’t put Godzilla name in the title if he himself isn’t in the majority of the film. The blue atomic blast confirm it’s the real deal.
From the leak information Kong has a healing factor and he does take get his directly by the atomic blast.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 24, 2021)

It took me way too long to think to look for this thread...



Mider T said:


> That picture could be that or Ultron, it doesn't depict anything you can make out.


Yeah, but you chose another mechanical character, huh?  You can at least make out that much that it's not some organic creature.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> It took me way too long to think to look for this thread...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you chose another mechanical character, huh?  You can at least make out that much that it's not some organic creature.


Yeah, the only obvious thing about it is it's a hunk of metal.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, the only obvious thing about it is it's a hunk of metal.


So, we have a few choices here.  Mecha-Godzilla, Mecha-Ghidorah, or some random ass new mech monster...

Of these three choices, I think Mecha-Godzilla is the most likely.  By far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> So, we have a few choices here.  Mecha-Godzilla, Mecha-Ghidorah, or some random ass new mech monster...
> 
> Of these three choices, I think Mecha-Godzilla is the most likely.  By far.



Especially since the whole "Why is Godzilla suddenly attacking people?" thing is straight out of the old 1970's Mechagodzilla movie.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 24, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Especially since the whole "Why is Godzilla suddenly attacking people?" thing is straight out of the old 1970's Mechagodzilla movie.


Yeah.  What I'm hoping is that Kong fights the real Godzilla first and narrowly wins--earning the title "King".  Then Kong later fights Mecha-G disguised as Godzilla and loses.  And then there's a third fight, but it's Godzilla this time, and Godzilla wins but before Godzilla kills Kong, Mecha-G interrupts the fight, intending to kill both Godzilla and Kong.  Then it's revealed that the reason Godzilla lost the first fight is because he had just fought Mecha-G.  Then Kong realizes what's up, and teams up with Godzilla to beat Mecha-G.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> Yeah.  What I'm hoping is that Kong fights the real Godzilla first and narrowly wins--earning the title "King".  Then Kong later fights Mecha-G disguised as Godzilla and loses.  And then there's a third fight, but it's Godzilla this time, and Godzilla wins but before Godzilla kills Kong, Mecha-G interrupts the fight, intending to kill both Godzilla and Kong.  Then it's revealed that the reason Godzilla lost the first fight is because he had just fought Mecha-G.  Then Kong realizes what's up, and teams up with Godzilla to beat Mecha-G.



Certainly sounds like how they're going.  They're not going to piss off Godzilla or Kong fans by having one outright beat the other without a shenanigans reasoning involved.  Having Mechagodzilla gives the out and team up at the end.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Certainly sounds like how they're going.  They're not going to piss off Godzilla or Kong fans by having one outright beat the other without a shenanigans reasoning involved.  Having Mechagodzilla gives the out and team up at the end.


Yeah, not only that, but Godzilla not being the "Alpha" kinda ruins some later movies.  Like...why would aliens go after Godzilla when Kong is the Alpha of the planet?  It'd be weird as shit seeing Kong fight Gigan.
 

Though, seeing Kong in Destroy All Monsters would be pretty cool.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2021)

I am team Kong obviously, he is more man-like so it is natural to root for him more. also he has an Axe, what more do you want

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2021)

btw it is BVS / Justice League again
Godzilla/Superman become evil
Kong/Batman to the rescue

rooting for Superman is wrong move

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll bet Charles Dance is behind Mecha-G and it has something to do with Ghidorah's head. They used Mecha-Ghidorah as the blueprint for Mecha-G in the 90's movies so there's some loose precedent there. Maybe they needed the head to generate the breath weapon or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2021)

wibisana said:


> btw it is BVS / Justice League again
> Godzilla/Superman become evil
> Kong/Batman to the rescue
> 
> rooting for Superman is wrong move


Superman never became evil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2021)

wibisana said:


> btw it is BVS / Justice League again
> Godzilla/Superman become evil
> Kong/Batman to the rescue
> 
> rooting for Superman is wrong move



Superman never became evil in BvS, the movie went so far out of the way to show Batman was the one who was in the wrong.  The Dark Knight returns was Superman in the wrong as he became a political puppet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Skull island is the most successful movie in monsterverse. So yeah only you weebs love Zilla



Come on bro, you're better than this. Successful =/= good or interesting. Skull Island got carried by Sam Jackson when it tried too much to be MCU with the shitty jokes in a middle of a supposedly tense situation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm still not over how damn creative that whole thing was with the way the images came into focus in the boat in Skull Island, though. When John C. Reilly is talking about Kong's history and the Skull Crawlers.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Superman never became evil in BvS, the movie went so far out of the way to show Batman was the one who was in the wrong.  The Dark Knight returns was Superman in the wrong as he became a political puppet.





BlazingInferno said:


> Superman never became evil.


I am talking in general, in DC verse (cartoon etc)
Batman is more well liked by story writter, so in expense of superman, They gave batman badass role


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Come on bro, you're better than this. Successful =/= good or interesting. Skull Island got carried by Sam Jackson when it tried too much to be MCU with the shitty jokes in a middle of a supposedly tense situation.


KoTM made less than the 2014 movie, the Godzilla brand doesn’t carry weight. Kong at the very least have more going for him in characterization than Zilla.
Also skull island had more visuals 90% the movie was in day light. Which was one of the biggest problems to me about Zilla movies a lot of his fights are happening at night for some reason


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2021)

Yeah from a practical standpoint, regardless of which movies or better or which monster is more compelling, King Kong is a bigger draw. Godzilla is more of a cult icon in the west, Kong is part of Hollywood's foundation. He might even be more popular in Japan... or at least was when they did the first "King Kong Vs Godzilla". I'm not really sure what modern Japanese audiences think of him.

Now I don't think Godzilla will be evil or Kong will definitively defeat him. I do think Godzilla will have the upper hand throughout most of it, but Kong will gain the upper hand at the end -- and then they'll both obviously team up. 

Also, I maintain that Godzilla will probably die and if the franchise continues, it will be through Kong, as the Godzilla license expires for Legendary after this and Toho has made it clear they want to get back making their own movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 25, 2021)

if kong dies, he dies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, I still maintain those who complain about Godzilla movies having too much human drama have never seen a Godzilla film or are wearing some serious nostalgia goggles.



I think the real issue is the human drama hasn't been compelling whatsoever in the two previous Godzilla movies in this franchise. In the second movie it was downright annoying (Charles Dance being the only watcheable on screen human presence, maybe a bit of Watanabe too).

People haven't parted with their cash to see a little girl with her I-Kaiju app go on plucky adventures. They want to see monster fights and it's incredibly frustrating that the boring human drama isn't separated from the monster action (like cutting away to it in the middle of a battle). If you can't make the humans interesting at least separate them from the monster fights. 

I REALLY HOPE this movie doesn't suffer from the same bullshit, people don't want to see the little girl go on adventures with Kong, they don't care about the zany hijinks of the crew it showed in the trailer. It's the crescendo, we need monster action and lots of it.

SKull Island got a better balance than the Godzilla movies imo. 


Anyway, as for the trailer. Did Godzilla look um, really small on the boat or was it just me? Like I dunno, isn't he like way bigger than that in the previous movies?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2021)

well this Godzilla is like 120+ m tall ? 

arent aircraft carriers ~300+ meters long ?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> well this Godzilla is like 120+ m tall ?
> 
> arent aircraft carriers ~300+ meters long ?


Yeah perhaps it was just perspective/me being daft.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 25, 2021)

I think you guys are confusing this Godzilla with the really huge Godzilla from the nineties. This Godzilla isn't 400+ feet tall.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I think you guys are confusing this Godzilla with the really huge Godzilla from the nineties. This Godzilla isn't 400+ feet tall.


I think I was just thrown off because of the perspectives they used in previous movies. Like he was shown as so massive you couldn't see much of him on screen at once, overwhelmingly large etc. This scene is broad daylight too I guess.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2021)

this Godzilla is just as big as any TOHO Godzilla, if not bigger

only anime Godzilla-Earth is bigger


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> KoTM made less than the 2014 movie, the Godzilla brand doesn’t carry weight. Kong at the very least have more going for him in characterization than Zilla.
> Also skull island had more visuals 90% the movie was in day light. Which was one of the biggest problems to me about Zilla movies a lot of his fights are happening at night for some reason



It was easier to absorb Kong's personality because he had a much smaller scope to deal with. He's just a monkey defending his territory that the natives there somehow interpreted it him protecting the island. Godzilla literally protects Earth and personality is shown through his actions. From the trailer it actually looks like they're gonna take a dump on Kong's personality by having him simp a loli sooo..  

KotM's fight scenes are easily better than SI WTF.  Yeah, Skull Island was brighter and more vivid, but the fighting scenes were inferior to KotM, especially in terms of a Kaiju battle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2021)

KoM easily had the best kaiju fights IMO
definitely amongst Godzilla movies

only Pacific Rim 1 can compete

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Jan 25, 2021)

Notice how in the trailer they only showed bits of Kong looking good. 
That's because they wanna give the illusion that monke is gonna win when in reality Godzilla is gonna send him back to the zoo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2021)

Godzilla hasn't even come close to being captured but the monke not only got tranq'd, they put chains on the boy and came to America on a boat 

They aren't even slick are they 

And you expect me to believe Kong will win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Notice how in the trailer they only showed bits of Kong looking good.
> That's because they wanna give the illusion that monke is gonna win when in reality Godzilla is gonna send him back to the zoo


Yeah Godzilla should be turning him inside out tbh

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 25, 2021)

Vault said:


> Godzilla hasn't even come close to being captured but the monke not only got tranq'd, they put chains on the boy and came to America on a boat
> 
> They aren't even slick are they
> 
> And you expect me to believe Kong will win


Monke follow friend


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

"kOnG iS a BiGgEr DrAw."

Kong: Skull Island garnered 566.7 Million

Godzilla 2014 earned 529 Million.

True, Kong's movie did make more money, but only by *7%*.  It's not anywhere _near_ as impressive as you want people to believe.  And the more people talk about how important Kong is to Hollywood and such, the more it becomes apparent that Kong _should_ have beaten Godzilla by more than seven percentage points.  Give me a goddamn break.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2021)

the draw in Kong movie was Tom Hiddleston and Sam Jackson, not Kong


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Notice how in the trailer they only showed bits of Kong looking good.
> That's because they wanna give the illusion that monke is gonna win when in reality Godzilla is gonna send him back to the zoo


Going to be hilarious seeing adults get mad after they find out that Kong is taking over the franchise. This isn’t a Godzilla movie it’s also a Kong movie as well. You all been told several times this is Zilla last movie with legendary. He’s Donzo.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the draw in Kong movie was Tom Hiddleston and Sam Jackson, not Kong


What about her?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> "kOnG iS a BiGgEr DrAw."
> 
> Kong: Skull Island garnered 566.7 Million
> 
> ...


Godzilla King of the monsters had 386 Million box office. In business that’s  a 27% profit lost from the 2014 film probably barely made back it’s expenses. I do enjoy in your cherry picking complaint you so happen to leave out that very fact.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2021)

Kong is just a man in a fursuit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2021)

Godzilla is just lizards so boring that in every single one of his movies they always have to divert away from him to the human element. Kong’ screen time in skull island is more than Zilla in both his movies combine.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Godzilla King of the monsters had 386 Million box office. In business that’s  a 27% profit lost from the 2014 film probably barely made back it’s expenses. I do enjoy in your cherry picking complaint you so happen to leave out that very fact.


I didn't cherry-pick anything, nobody talked about it until now--_conveniently_ when I put things in perspective about the movies both monsters' first movie.  Why bring up the second Godzilla movie when there's no second Kong movie to directly compare?



Huey Freeman said:


> Godzilla is just lizards so boring that in every single one of his movies they always have to divert away from him to the human element. Kong’ screen time in skull island is more than Zilla in both his movies combine.


It's almost as if audiences didn't like seeing many humans instead of Godzilla, and Legendary had to pay for that with KotM.  Even with GvK, I'm seeing people not like the human element.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> I didn't cherry-pick anything, nobody talked about it until now--_conveniently_ when I put things in perspective about the movies both monsters' first movie.  Why bring up the second Godzilla movie when there's no second Kong movie to directly compare?
> 
> 
> It's almost as if audiences didn't like seeing many humans instead of Godzilla, and Legendary had to pay for that with KotM.  Even with GvK, I'm seeing people not like the human element.


Why bring up the second movie? Because the first one could easily be factored into it was a new film at the time and audience went in blind. Second movie they already knew better. And 2014 pissed off people because they cut away from most battles, they even had a gimmick where the highlight of the movie was the first use of the atomic breath.
Skull island you got full on monster battles in detail.

so how come your argument is Sam Jackson is the draw for skull island thought people hated the human elements in monsterverse?


----------



## Garcher (Jan 25, 2021)

Kong is just a soft vegetarian compared to an apex predator

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why bring up the second movie? Because the first one could easily be factored into it was a new film at the time and audience went in blind. Second movie they already knew better. And 2014 pissed off people because they cut away from most battles, they even had a gimmick where the highlight of the movie was the first use of the atomic breath.
> Skull island you got full on monster battles in detail.


So, basically, people went to see Godzilla, didn't get what they wanted, so they didn't go for the sequel.

Great, I wholeheartedly agree.  Thank you for arguing my point so I don't have to.



Huey Freeman said:


> so how come your argument is Sam Jackson is the draw for skull island thought people hated the human elements in monsterverse?


Yeah, no.  You might by want to double-check who's making those arguments about Sam Jackson

To be fair to the argument, though, Kong audiences got Sam Jackson and Tom Hiddleston (and Brie Larson), whereas Godzilla audiences got catfished.  They thought they were getting Brian Cranston, but he was a decoy protagonist for Aaron Taylor-Johnson.  Not exactly a good comparison here as well.

EDIT:  To all those doubting that Mecha-Godzilla is in the movie--

*Spoiler*: __ 




There's been spoiler pics of the toys for around a year...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 25, 2021)

The trailer got 14 million views in 22 hours  The first hyped movie of the year 

EDIT:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 25, 2021)

Still trending on #1 

Big G ain't going anywhere


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> "kOnG iS a BiGgEr DrAw."
> 
> Kong: Skull Island garnered 566.7 Million
> 
> ...



Eh? I don't really get what you're going for here, as I'm assuming that this was an indirect response to my claim.

You can't really contest my claim that Kong is a bigger draw when his movie made more money, despite having stiffer competition and being released in March instead of the Summer. Should it have been more? Even if Kong is 'part of Hollywood's foundation', giant monster movies are just not all that trendy right now. Comic book films are where the real money is at. 

It can also be argued that the backlash against Godzilla 2014 hurt Kong's box office, as they belong to the same franchise, although I don't necessarily think it did. 

What is funny is there is a hole in my argument that you didn't bring up. Godzilla 2014 actually did better domestically than Skull Island did, but I attribute that more to "Beauty and the Beast" coming out a week after Kong did. 

But in the end, I don't think either SKull Island or Godzilla 2014 were anything more than minor box office successes, as the genre is just not that popular right now, regardless of how iconic those monsters are.

 Another thing to think about, the 2014 Godzilla flick didn't do that much better than the 1998 one when you adjust the numbers for inflation. The 2005 King Kong sold more tickets than all of them by a sizeable amount, grossing about as much as "Skull Island" without adjusting for inflation.

As for whether KoM should be used in their argument, eh... I'd argue it failed more because it was mismarketed and relied too much on references only the fandom would get. It also was in a pretty crowded summer where seemingly everything not related to Marvel underperformed. 

I don't want to sound like I'm shitting on Godzilla here, as I'm a bigger Godzilla fan myself, but I still think Kong is the definitive bigger draw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 25, 2021)

Am I the only person in this thread who enjoys the human side stories in these movies?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2021)

For the record, even though I've argued that Kong is the bigger draw and has a certain prestige to his name that Godzilla arguably lacks, I do think Godzilla is the more compelling monster.

You can do pretty much anything with him. You can make a serious movie or a campy movie. You can be horror, action-adventure, science fiction. He can be scary or family friendly. He can be a commentary on social issues.

Kong is sort of... trapped... as I think the story of King Kong is just as iconic as the monster. This is why he always has to have a girl to bond with and why his movies almost always have to take place on an island. They're integral to the character, but Godzilla can take place on an island, space, the city and can terrorize any country, regardless of what country the movie is produced in. Just look at "Shin Godzilla" or those animated Godzilla movies. Like them or not, they show you can get creative with him. You can't really do that with Kong. 

F@ck, Godzilla has even filled Kong's shoes at being a hopeless romantic once ("Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster").

It still makes sense to make Kong the 'good guy' of the two monsters, if only because he's inevitably going to be the underdog of the fight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Am I the only person in this thread who enjoys the human side stories in these movies?



I actually didn't mind the human drama in Godzilla 2014, although it sort of lost me when Cranston's character died. I enjoyed the 2014 and thought it was a solid film. I understand the backlash, but disagree with it.

I did think the characters in KoM were annoying. It felt like maybe the filmmakers intended to do something similar to the 2014 by focusing on the humans, only to get cold feet and prioritize the monsters without cutting out the human stuff. Instead, it felt like the actors were rushing through their lines and what they were going for just misfired.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Eh? I don't really get what you're going for here, as I'm assuming that this was an indirect response to my claim.


I saw more than one person talk about Kong's movies making more money.  I didn't look at the names, just the argument.



MartialHorror said:


> You can't really contest my claim that Kong is a bigger draw when his movie made more money, despite having stiffer competition and being released in March instead of the Summer.


I didn't "contest the claim," though.  I put the claim into its proper context.  A 7% lead isn't much to brag about.  I was very clear about that. 



MartialHorror said:


> Should it have been more? Even if Kong is 'part of Hollywood's foundation', giant monster movies are just not all that trendy right now.


My point isn't that Kong should have made more in general, though.  My point is that Kong should have made much more than Godzilla for _your_ point to substantial.  Again, a 7% lead isn't much to brag about.  I have no idea why you're confused.



MartialHorror said:


> Comic book films are where the real money is at.






MartialHorror said:


> What is funny is there is a hole in my argument that you didn't bring up. Godzilla 2014 actually did better domestically than Skull Island did, but I attribute that more to "Beauty and the Beast" coming out a week after Kong did


It's not that big a difference.  Imagine my argument in that case.  "A-hyuck, Kong didn't do that much better than Godzilla worldwide, but look at the domestic sales even though it's not much better either."  Would that not be hypocritical?

I could have also made an argument about Kong's budget being higher, making any difference on the return on investment moot.  I didn't. 

Also, for Beauty and the Beast, it still boggles my mind that it made that much money.  However, I will say that I really don't think that its target audience overlaps much with Kong.  Wildly different movies.  At best, I'd argue that if BatB didn't exist, the audience would still not have gone to see Kong.



MartialHorror said:


> But in the end, I don't think either SKull Island or Godzilla 2014 were anything more than minor box office successes, *as the genre is just not that popular right now*, regardless of how iconic those monsters are.


That's not the discussion.



MartialHorror said:


> Another thing to think about, the 2014 Godzilla flick didn't do that much better than the 1998 one when you adjust the numbers for inflation.


Yes, I had looked into that.  I attribute that to audiences being skeptical, and dare I say apprehensive, to see Godzilla 2014 after the 1998 slap in the face.  I remember people breathing a sigh of relief when the first trailer dropped and we could make out Godzilla's form in the dust.  "Oh, thank God, he at least looks like Godzilla"...

Complete side note here, but while I hated the 1998 movie, I fucking loved the cartoon.  And it seems that is the general sentiment in regards to that version of Godzilla.  Hate the movie, love the cartoon.



MartialHorror said:


> The 2005 King Kong sold more tickets than all of them by a sizeable amount, grossing about as much as "Skull Island" without adjusting for inflation.


Peter Jackson and Andy Serkis explains the discrepancy.  Not only were audiences excited for a King Kong movie on its own, but knowing that the director was the dude who adapted Lord of the Rings, and playing Kong would be the actor who brought Gollum to life?  Audiences were charged and ready to see King Kong in 2005.

I still don't know who plays Kong in the Monsterverse (if anyone actually does), nor do I really give a damn.

In any case, both Godzilla 1998 and King Kong 2005 are separate from the Monsterverse movies, so I didn't mention them.  I mean, if we do, where exactly do we stop?  Do we start talking about all the movies from both characters dating back to 1933?  Fuck, man, no.



MartialHorror said:


> As for whether KoM should be used in their argument, eh... I'd argue it failed more because it was mismarketed and relied too much on references only the fandom would get. It also was in a pretty crowded summer where seemingly everything not related to Marvel underperformed.


Fair point.  But I still think it's improper to use that one when Kong has no corresponding movie to compare.



MartialHorror said:


> I don't want to sound like I'm shitting on Godzilla here, as I'm a bigger Godzilla fan myself, but I still think Kong is the definitive bigger draw.


And my point was that it's not so cut and dry, so black and white as that.



MartialHorror said:


> For the record, even though I've argued that Kong is the bigger draw and has a certain prestige to his name that Godzilla arguably lacks, I do think Godzilla is the more compelling monster.
> 
> You can do pretty much anything with him. You can make a serious movie or a campy movie. You can be horror, action-adventure, science fiction. He can be scary or family friendly. He can be a commentary on social issues.
> 
> ...


Ironically, I think you're selling the character Kong a little short here.  Before I even looked it up, I vaguely remembered several different stories involving Kong.  Hell, there was a female Kong and a Kong, Jr.  And Toho even made a movie in which Kong fought other monsters.  Sure, Kong isn't the "Protector of the Earth" and shit that Godzilla is, but that absolutely does not mean that he's trapped.  It just means that the writers were _wary_ of branching out with his established lore.  Godzilla, on the other hand...well, Japan was more willing to experiment.

So, is that a fault of the _character_ or the _writers_?  Judging by the reception to the GvK trailer, people were _salivating_ for Kong to "branch out".  



MartialHorror said:


> I actually didn't mind the human drama in Godzilla 2014, although it sort of lost me when Cranston's character died. I enjoyed the 2014 and thought it was a solid film. I understand the backlash, but disagree with it.


Exactly.  I think a huge problem was that Brian Cranston's character died.  Fans were excited for him.  But then he dies, and we're given Aaron Taylor-Johnson as the main character.  Fans felt like they were deceived.  So every second that Godzilla _wasn't_ on screen, the resentment was compounded.  I remember people joking that they "paid to see Godzilla and 'the dude from Breaking Bad,' not Kick-Ass".



MartialHorror said:


> I did think the characters in KoM were annoying. It felt like maybe the filmmakers intended to do something similar to the 2014 by focusing on the humans, only to get cold feet and prioritize the monsters without cutting out the human stuff. Instead, it felt like the actors were rushing through their lines and what they were going for just misfired.


Agreed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> I saw more than one person talk about Kong's movies making more money.  I didn't look at the names, just the argument.
> 
> 
> I didn't "contest the claim," though.  I put the claim into its proper context.  A 7% lead isn't much to brag about.  I was very clear about that.
> ...



1) For a lot of this, it really just comes down to perspective, so I don't really care to argue every difference. You are right that 7% isn't a big difference, but just because I'm saying Kong is a bigger draw than Godzilla and 'part of Hollywood's foundations', I'm not saying that he's always a guaranteed hit. "King Kong Lives" was a box office failure. All 'bigger draw' means is that the name has more box office potential and all I mean when I say 'part of Hollywood's foundations' is that King Kong helped define cinema (especially what we now consider blockbusters) as we know it. Even Godzilla probably owes his existence to Kong. 

2) I don't know if the 1998 movie had an effect on the 2014 movies box office intake, as if anything, they had similar trajectories (strong opening weekend, steep drop). But I do think people complaining about the lack of action in the 2014 film probably limited its momentum (while people just complaining about the 1998 movie in general killed its momentum)

3) I can't say for sure whether Beauty and the Beast drew audiences away from Skull Island, but its release date couldn't have helped.  

4) Obviously I'm not blaming the 'character' of Kong. It always comes down to the writers, I'm simply generalizing because the tropes associated with the character. Kong is at his core a tragic or hopeless romantic, whether it's him falling in love with human women, other giant apes or... children... *ahem*... I think every incarnation has had at least a reference to his womanizing ways, including the Japanese films.

The writers could technically do more, but it's almost like separating Godzilla from his atomic origins. It just wouldn't be the same. It's actually possible that part of the reason "Skull Island" underperformed in the grand scheme of things is because it downplayed the "romance" in favor of violence. Previous incarnations made for pretty good date movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2021)

On another note, do general audiences hate the 1998 Godzilla flick? 

I know the critics and Godzilla fans did, but I swear I spent all of 1998 arguing with friends, family, etc. because they kept telling me how much better it was than the Japanese films. I've always just assumed that people enjoyed it at the time, only for its reputation to turn toxic as the special effects started to age.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 25, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> For the record, even though I've argued that Kong is the bigger draw and has a certain prestige to his name that Godzilla arguably lacks, I do think Godzilla is the more compelling monster.
> 
> You can do pretty much anything with him. You can make a serious movie or a campy movie. You can be horror, action-adventure, science fiction. He can be scary or family friendly. He can be a commentary on social issues.
> 
> ...



Godzilla is a more iconic monster design. Kong is just a big gorilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) For a lot of this, it really just comes down to perspective, so I don't really care to argue every difference. You are right that 7% isn't a big difference, but just because I'm saying Kong is a bigger draw than Godzilla and 'part of Hollywood's foundations', I'm not saying that he's always a guaranteed hit. "King Kong Lives" was a box office failure. All 'bigger draw' means is that the name has more box office potential and all I mean when I say 'part of Hollywood's foundations' is that King Kong helped define cinema (especially what we now consider blockbusters) as we know it. Even Godzilla probably owes his existence to Kong.


You're refuting things that I never claimed, never even insinuated, that you said.  I understood your point, perfectly.



MartialHorror said:


> 2) I don't know if the 1998 movie had an effect on the 2014 movies box office intake, as if anything, they had similar trajectories (strong opening weekend, steep drop). But I do think people complaining about the lack of action in the 2014 film probably limited its momentum (while people just complaining about the 1998 movie in general killed its momentum)


I dunno...  The first thing that came to my mind when I heard Hollywood was making a new Godzilla was the 1998 travesty...  And I remember plenty of people thinking the same.  Still, that might be anecdotal evidence, and I may be just projecting.




MartialHorror said:


> 3) I can't say for sure whether Beauty and the Beast drew audiences away from Skull Island, but its release date couldn't have helped.


True.



MartialHorror said:


> 4) Obviously I'm not blaming the 'character' of Kong. It always comes down to the writers, I'm simply generalizing because the tropes associated with the character. Kong is at his core a tragic or hopeless romantic, whether it's him falling in love with human women, other giant apes or... children... *ahem*... I think every incarnation has had at least a reference to his womanizing ways, including the Japanese films.


Shit, there's plenty that could be done with that.  Maybe have Kong find a new purpose in life other than trying to get some punani.  That might even resonate with men nowadays.  Keep them from being "simps," amirite?   

Hey, wait a sec...


MartialHorror said:


> children... *ahem*...






MartialHorror said:


> The writers could technically do more, but it's almost like separating Godzilla from his atomic origins. It just wouldn't be the same. It's actually possible that part of the reason "Skull Island" underperformed in the grand scheme of things is because it downplayed the "romance" in favor of violence. Previous incarnations made for pretty good date movies.


I have never once thought of Kong movies as date movies...

Anyway, it's ironic that you'd say that expanding on Kong's character would be like separating Godzilla from his atomic origins, when that's basically what Godzilla 2014 did.  Unless I'm misremembering, there was no dinosaur/iguana mutated by nuclear testing, just an ancient force of nature.  And yeah, perhaps Skull Island underperformed for that reason (mind you, this is in comparison to 2005 King Kong), but I'd like to think it was because of another reason...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, do general audiences hate the 1998 Godzilla flick?
> 
> I know the critics and Godzilla fans did, but I swear I spent all of 1998 arguing with friends, family, etc. because they kept telling me how much better it was than the Japanese films. I've always just assumed that people enjoyed it at the time, only for its reputation to turn toxic as the special effects started to age.


I love that movie and have seen it more times than any other Godzilla movie.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 25, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, do general audiences hate the 1998 Godzilla flick?
> 
> I know the critics and Godzilla fans did, but I swear I spent all of 1998 arguing with friends, family, etc. because they kept telling me how much better it was than the Japanese films. I've always just assumed that people enjoyed it at the time, only for its reputation to turn toxic as the special effects started to age.


Honestly, I think it's just most people following a trend.  It's "hip" to shit on Godzilla 1998.  To be fair to it, it's not a "bad" movie, it's just not "Godzilla".  Not in my opinion, of course.  What broke it for me was the atomic breath.  I'd been mildly annoyed with some things in the movie, but I was willing to forgive them if the atomic breath was done right.  Fucking movie had it so that it was literally just hot breath that blew up cars?  Wtf?  Bruh.  

If social media existed back then, there'd be hashtags of "NotMyGod," "NotMyGodzilla" going around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2021)

> Anyway, it's ironic that you'd say that expanding on Kong's character would be like separating Godzilla from his atomic origins, when that's basically what Godzilla 2014 did. Unless I'm misremembering, there was no dinosaur/iguana mutated by nuclear testing, just an ancient force of nature. And yeah, perhaps Skull Island underperformed for that reason (mind you, this is in comparison to 2005 King Kong), but I'd like to think it was because of another reason...



If memory serves, the atomic bombs woke Godzilla up and then the Government tried to nuke him directly, which is implied to have made him stronger. I always assumed the atomic breath was a mutation.


----------



## stealthblack (Jan 26, 2021)

is that mechagozilla at 0:04???


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 26, 2021)

stealthblack said:


> is that mechagozilla at 0:04???



That's the popular opinion. There's also a screen showing a torso outline with some text about a battery charging later in the trailer, when it shows Serizawa's son.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jan 26, 2021)

I saw the trailer, Kong looks awesome in it.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 26, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2021)

The trailer is still the #1 trending video on YouTube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## S (Jan 26, 2021)

^It's a legit good trailer.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2021)

#3 now. It was impressive it held onto #1 for nearly 48 hours


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2021)

At least it’s within the same month


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2021)

Why move it back a week?  What is releasing on March 26th?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Why move it back a week?  What is releasing on March 26th?


Some people think the Synder Cut is taking its original spot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 26, 2021)

So I'm guessing they used the regeneration effects of Ghidorah's surviving head to grow the "outer skin" for Mecha-G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 26, 2021)

My money is on Kong

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2021)

Would be funny if Gamera just shows up to place his hat in all this


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2021)

Or....

Pulgasari!


----------



## Karma (Jan 27, 2021)

Cant wait to see this scene remade in 4K

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2021)

Why do I feel like this is going to be neglected like Agents of SHIELD?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2021)

Just had a shower thought about the terrorist organization using the recovered King Ghidorah's head to possibly gene splice and clone Godzilla cells. 

That wasn't the dominant head. That was the retarded-ass head that sniffed people and didn't pay attention during combat. The one fans called Kevin. 

What this implies for the terrorists' attempts to use it for cloning or other projects remains to be seen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Just had a shower thought about the terrorist organization using the recovered King Ghidorah's head to possibly gene splice and clone Godzilla cells.
> 
> That wasn't the dominant head. That was the retarded-ass head that sniffed people and didn't pay attention during combat. The one fans called Kevin.
> 
> What this implies for the terrorists' attempts to use it for cloning or other projects remains to be seen.


If there is anymore truth to the leaks 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mechagodzilla is powered by the Ghidorah brain. There was another leak that said the brain tries to regenerate another Ghidorah through Mechagodzilla and becomes some Mechagodzilla/Ghidorah hybrid. But basically, both leaks suggest the brain is responsible for Mechagodzilla going out of control.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> If there is anymore truth to the leaks
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, so that's how they're doing Mecha King Ghidorah. Sort of makes sense. It's a reverse of the nineties, where Mecha King Ghidorah's corpse was reverse engineered to create Mecha Godzilla.




Also Kevin's glorious return

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2021)

But I thought Kong isn’t a draw


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> But I thought Kong isn’t a draw


I think MH said, asians want their Dinosaur back so the monkey has to take over after this movie.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think MH said, asians want their Dinosaur back so the monkey has to take over after this movie.


They can have him we westerners really wanted Gamera. Turtles are far more popular this side anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 28, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> If there is anymore truth to the leaks
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me a full breakdown of the leaks please?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 28, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Can you give me a full breakdown of the leaks please?


Got them from the Godzilla subreddit. Originally leaked on the Toho Kingdom forums. The guy who provided the leaks also leaked KotM’s entire plot a year before it came out so there’s some credibility.

There might be more at the forums but I don’t know the specific link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 28, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Got them from the Godzilla subreddit. Originally leaked on the Toho Kingdom forums. The guy who provided the leaks also leaked KotM’s entire plot a year before it came out so there’s some credibility.
> 
> There might be more at the forums but I don’t know the specific link.


Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Interesting... seems like it's gonna be a very action packed movie with a lot of monster focus. Exactly what I wanted. It's not like people watch these movie for the plot, all people want is to see a good clobbering between two monsters the size of skyscrapers. 

*Godzilla and Kong's final battle will be a 1 on 1 fair fight with a clear winner between the two.

• Neither Godzilla or Kong kill the other, but one may die against Mechagodzilla.*

This bit right here is interesting. IMO, Godzilla wins the fight with Kong and Kong sacrifices himself against MechaGodzilla so Big G can take him down. I highly doubt they're gonna off Godzilla himself, he's the main draw of these movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




1) This isn’t Just a Godzilla sequel it’s also a Kong sequel so Godzilla can die just as much long. Confirmed by the studio themselves.

2) it’s an American made film, Kong has higher chances of living over Zilla

3) Toho wants to make Godzilla films and don’t want legendary saturating the market. So Zilla bits the dust.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 28, 2021)

to be fair, kong has thumb like human, he can use axe, gun, create shield, invent stuff bombs, civilization etc.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 28, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard it’s in the contract with Toho that Godzilla can’t be killed. But we’ll see. And I found the link, but you’re gonna have to do some digging. Originally this started out as the KotM leak thread. At this point is when the "leaks" for GvK started


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't let any of this distract you from the fact that the "good" Dr. Serizawa fucking nuked Atlantis, thus robbing mankind of all its archaeological significance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 29, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm reading that spoiler more or less the same way. Wasn't sure if it was Kong or Godzilla that would sacrifice himself but leant towards GZ as his contract is up. I didn't know about the Toho contract saying you can't kill Godzilla though hmm


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2021)

@dream  who you got winning this matchup?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jan 29, 2021)

Godzilla going to layeth the smacketh down on King Kong's candy ass


----------



## Amol (Jan 29, 2021)

Granted these T-Rex have  no atomic breath or nuclear power but structurally fight should go this way between Godzilla and King Kong.
Godzilla should have easy advantage in power and durability while Kong should have advantage in  speed, maneuverability  and of course weapons. Godzilla would get hit comparatively more time but his attacks should also cause more damage. So they both have their advantages and disadvantages. 

Obviously there is not going to be a clear cut winner of this fight. They will have many clashes where in some Godzilla will look better while in others Kong will better. There always will be some circumstantial shenanigans in those clashes. 

P.S: That woman being alive after whole fight is one of the biggest reach I have ever seen. Kong himself should have accidently crushed her given his ridiculous strength compared to her. All the impacts from being passed from one hands to another should have broken few bones.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2021)

42 million views. It beat The Batman and Dune


----------



## Mob (Jan 30, 2021)

''Kong bows to no one ''  get out of here bimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2021)

Mob said:


> ''Kong bows to no one ''  get out of here bimbo



Yeah but he literally bows to no one. In the KOTM novelization, when Ghidorah is doing his Alpha call to all the other monsters, Kong turns over in his sleep and flips him the bird lol


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> @dream  who you got winning this matchup?



Kong gonna tear out Godzilla’s heart and eat it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 30, 2021)

dream said:


> Kong gonna tear out Godzilla’s heart and eat it.


Aren't you cursed with predictions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Aren't you cursed with predictions



No. That nonsense is just the coping mechanism people have used when teams have lost that I have rooted for.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2021)

dream said:


> Kong gonna tear out Godzilla’s heart and eat it.





dream said:


> Kong gonna tear out Godzilla’s heart and eat it.


 This backfired on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Aren't you cursed with predictions


I just fucked us was hoping my gambit worked


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Aren't you cursed with predictions


He's a huge jinx yes.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)

dream said:


> No. That nonsense is just the coping mechanism people have used when teams have lost that I have rooted for.


Literally every team you support.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2021)

Marvel Dominance


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm kind of surprised "Detective Pikachu" is up there, as it seems like that kind of underperformed at the box office ($433 million -- not bad, but but great for a big budgeted tentpole). So in essence, trailer views doesn't seem to amount to that much in the long run.

It is a shame that we'll never really know though, as I doubt "King Kong Vs Godzilla" will perform exceptional well in theaters because of covid. Without the virus, maybe it would've underperformed itself at around $500 million... or maybe it would've grossed a billion. It shall truly be a mystery.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 3, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm kind of surprised "Detective Pikachu" is up there, as it seems like that kind of underperformed at the box office ($433 million -- not bad, but but great for a big budgeted tentpole). So in essence, trailer views doesn't seem to amount to that much in the long run.
> 
> It is a shame that we'll never really know though, as I doubt "King Kong Vs Godzilla" will perform exceptional well in theaters because of covid. Without the virus, maybe it would've underperformed itself at around $500 million... or maybe it would've grossed a billion. It shall truly be a mystery.



yeah pokemon is one of those things people like to know about but not actually participate in (watch, play, etc)

just look at the pokemon Go boom in 2016... a really easy way for average people to play pokemon with like zero effort


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> But I thought Kong isn’t a draw


Who said that?



MartialHorror said:


> It is a shame that we'll never really know though, as I doubt "*King Kong Vs Godzilla*" will perform exceptional well in theaters because of covid.


Godzilla vs. Kong.*


----------



## Karma (Feb 4, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> Who said that?
> 
> 
> Godzilla vs. Kong.*


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 4, 2021)

Came to share this gem.



Aight bye!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 4, 2021)

Do you think people could chain up Godzilla like that?


----------



## S (Feb 4, 2021)

We all know the underdog is gonna win, i hope this time it's presented better.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Came to share this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> Aight bye!



It's funny, mang, but it ain't the same Kong. Monsterverse version took a level in badass.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Do you think people could chain up Godzilla like that?



It's been done before, by aliens and such. Depends on which version of 'zilla and what the plot is. He's had his ass kicked and been incapacitated in various ways throughout the years. He fucking died in his debut movie lol People always hating on Kong for getting killed by human weapons and the literal exact same thing happened to Godzilla more than once.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 5, 2021)

Karma said:


>


Exactly.  "King Kong vs. Godzilla" is a different movie.

What's up with that couple on the left?  She looks like she's drunk, and he looks focused on getting her some place where he can have some privacy...



Pilaf said:


> It's been done before, by aliens and such. Depends on which version of 'zilla and what the plot is. He's had his ass kicked and been incapacitated in various ways throughout the years. He fucking died in his debut movie lol People always hating on Kong for getting killed by human weapons and the literal exact same thing happened to Godzilla more than once.


I guess that's a no, then?  Since @Delta Shell clearly states "people," not "aliens and such".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> I guess that's a no, then?  Since @Delta Shell clearly states "people," not "aliens and such".




Aliens are beings, generally depicted as bipedal and human-like in the Godzilla movies, who have achieved an advanced level of technology. They fit every definition of "person" besides the one that confines that to our own species. 

Human beings specifically captured Godzilla in a volcano by luring him in with bird noises and detonating explosives under his feet, trapped him in an artificial black hole, and they froze him in a glacier twice, to give some examples of Humans trapping him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 5, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Aliens are beings, generally depicted as bipedal and human-like in the Godzilla movies, who have achieved an advanced level of technology. They fit every definition of "person" besides the one that confines that to our own species.
> 
> Human beings specifically captured Godzilla in a volcano by luring him in with bird noises and detonating explosives under his feet, trapped him in an artificial black hole, and they froze him in a glacier twice, to give some examples of Humans trapping him.


Sorry I guess what I'm trying to say is do you think Godzilla could be incapacitated by the poxy chains in the trailer that Kong is?

I meant that specifically. Not like, trapping him in a black hole which is an astronomically higher degree of restraint lol


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Sorry I guess what I'm trying to say is do you think Godzilla could be incapacitated by the poxy chains in the trailer that Kong is?
> 
> I meant that specifically. Not like, trapping him in a black hole which is an astronomically higher degree of restraint lol



Without seeing the whole movie and the context of the chains or how he got on the boat, who knows? He could be drugged or they could be made from like triple reinforced unobtanium or whatever captain America's shield is made of for all we know. I'm sure if they were regular iron chains he'd snap them because he did that as a juvenile in his fight against "the big one" back on Skull Island, and he's supposed to be three times as big and strong now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 5, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Without seeing the whole movie and the context of the chains or how he got on the boat, who knows? He could be drugged or they could be made from like triple reinforced unobtanium or whatever captain America's shield is made of for all we know. I'm sure if they were regular iron chains he'd snap them because he did that as a juvenile in his fight against "the big one" back on Skull Island, and he's supposed to be three times as big and strong now.


Fair fair. Could be adamantium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Fair fair. Could be adamantium.



Yeah who knows? The takeaway is we should doubt Kong got _weaker_ since Skull Island. He's fully mature not but not elderly. He should at least match his feats of strength from the 1970s. We also haven't seen anyone attempt to chain Godzilla so any comparisons are theoretical. We do see them going toe to toe in this trailer so they're at least in the same general league of strength. One thing that this movie's not gonna be is a one-sided stomp. It's gonna be a monster mash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 5, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Aliens are beings, generally depicted as bipedal and human-like in the Godzilla movies, who have achieved an advanced level of technology. They fit every definition of "person" besides the one that confines that to our own species.




I'm now regretting responding to you.



Pilaf said:


> Human beings specifically captured Godzilla in a volcano by luring him in with bird noises and detonating explosives under his feet, trapped him in an artificial black hole, and they froze him in a glacier twice, to give some examples of Humans trapping him.


Thank you.  Lead with this instead of veering off into shit that someone obviously was not talking about.

But we now encounter a new problem, that @Delta Shell thankfully already pointed out.



Pilaf said:


> We also haven't seen anyone attempt to chain Godzilla so any comparisons are theoretical.


This was the answer you should have given at the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2021)

What is that ass pull shield that Kong used to block atomic breath? Lol


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 5, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> What is that ass pull shield that Kong used to block atomic breath? Lol


An axe made from a spine of a Godzilla.  We don't know if its _the_ Godzilla, or another one.  Perhaps, Dagon.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> An axe made from a spine of a Godzilla.  We don't know if its _the_ Godzilla, or another one.  Perhaps, Dagon.


I dont even know what that means but it sounds like an ass pull lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2021)

I am curious how Kong will be chained, as I just don't buy that happening through brute force. I'm assuming he will either be drugged... or lol, get wasted like the original...

I don't see that happening with Godzilla, once again, it would be odds with the mythology of the character. Kong has been in chains since the original movie. 

As for Godzilla's spines being used as Kong's weapon, I'm just going to guess that they'll reveal one got blown off when they used the oxygen destroyer on him.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I am curious how Kong will be chained, as I just don't buy that happening through brute force. I'm assuming he will either be drugged... or lol, get wasted like the original...
> 
> I don't see that happening with Godzilla, once again, it would be odds with the mythology of the character. Kong has been in chains since the original movie.
> 
> As for Godzilla's spines being used as Kong's weapon, I'm just going to guess that they'll reveal one got blown off when they used the oxygen destroyer on him.


The little girl thats friends with Kong most likely the reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2021)

Most likely Kong went freely due to the girl


----------



## wibisana (Feb 7, 2021)

funfact (from my ass) 
that super chain will be melted and forged into Kong's super axe


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2021)

wibisana said:


> funfact (from my ass)
> that super chain will be melted and forged into Kong's super axe


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2021)

Japanese trailer has new footage. The Japanese guy is Serizawa’s son

And Godzilla bitch slapped the monke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 7, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> And Godzilla bitch slapped the monke


Was just about to post the clip.  Thanks for posting the official trailer.

I wonder why that part was changed for the American audience...?  Like...I can understand if they're going for a Godzilla-Japan, Kong-U.S. kinda thing, but it doesn't make much sense considering that this is a continuation of _American-made_ Godzilla movies...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> Was just about to post the clip.  Thanks for posting the official trailer.
> 
> I wonder why that part was changed for the American audience...?  Like...I can understand if they're going for a Godzilla-Japan, Kong-U.S. kinda thing, but it doesn't make much sense considering that this is a continuation of _American-made_ Godzilla movies...


What are you talking about? The Kong punch was in this trailer too.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 7, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> What are you talking about? The Kong punch was in this trailer too.


What are _you_ talking about?  I specifically referred to Godzilla's "bitch-slap" on Kong, not Kong's punch on Godzilla.  Keep up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> What are _you_ talking about?  I specifically referred to Godzilla's "bitch-slap" on Kong, not Kong's punch on Godzilla.  Keep up.


What is this referring to then? What part was "changed"? Your response looked like you were saying that part replaced the Kong punch from the American trailer.


Tayimus said:


> *I wonder why that part was changed for the American audience...?*  Like...I can understand if they're going for a Godzilla-Japan, Kong-U.S. kinda thing, but it doesn't make much sense considering that this is a continuation of _American-made_ Godzilla movies...


Only just asking for clarification so chill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2021)

Does look like Godzilla wins the navy battle tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 7, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> What is this referring to then? What part was "changed"?


Hmm.  Substitute "change" with "omit".  Does my question make more sense to you now?  I'm wondering why Godzilla's hit on Kong was not in the U.S. trailer, but in the Japanese trailer.



BlazingInferno said:


> Only just asking for clarification so chill.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Does look like Godzilla wins the navy battle tho.


I would figure Zilla has to win the navy battle, but Kong gives him the wok in Hong Kong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 7, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I would figure Zilla has to win the navy battle, but Kong gives him the wok in Hong Kong


Holy shit, Zilla is in the movie?!  I was just looking at some videos on Zilla!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 8, 2021)

King Kong vs Godzilla is gonna be like Thor vs Thanos in infinity war except this time Kong will go for the head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 8, 2021)

Godzilla bitch slapped Kong like he owes him money

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 8, 2021)

Mob said:


>


Godzilla's bitchslap is more effective than Kong's punch

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2021)

Garcher said:


> Godzilla's bitchslap is more effective than Kong's punch


That bitch slap literally sent him flying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2021)

cant fight against mass and physics

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Garcher (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 8, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I dont even know what that means but it sounds like an ass pull lol



Dagon was a prehistoric member of Godzilla's species . His remains are seen at the very beginning of Godzilla (2014) and he's likely the one depicted in the old cave paintings fighting other Kaiju in Kong: Skull Island's end credits scene and some of the scenes in Godzilla: King of the Monsters. 

Anyway, he's mostly just fossilized bone but his dorsal fins are intact. It stands to reason that if any thing can absorb/reflect Godzilla's atomic blast it would be the dorsal spikes that generate the attack.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 8, 2021)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>





Godzilla's already died like three times in his own movies, this is nothing for him. 

Dying just makes him angrier.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 9, 2021)

Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 9, 2021)

Is kong really more popular in america than godzilla

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is kong really more popular in america than godzilla


monke propaganda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is kong really more popular in america than godzilla


We have jurassic park for our dino fix.

And that American godzilla movie that's lowkey a jurassic park spinoff if you squint hard enough.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Dagon was a prehistoric member of Godzilla's species . His remains are seen at the very beginning of Godzilla (2014) and he's likely the one depicted in the old cave paintings fighting other Kaiju in Kong: Skull Island's end credits scene and some of the scenes in Godzilla: King of the Monsters.
> 
> Anyway, he's mostly just fossilized bone but his dorsal fins are intact. It stands to reason that if any thing can absorb/reflect Godzilla's atomic blast it would be the dorsal spikes that generate the attack.


How does he have a name?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 9, 2021)

Is Dagon just dragon without the r? 

That's as dumb as drogon.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm gonna come up with a giant gorilla creature and call it garilla.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> monke superiority


Fixed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is Dagon just dragon without the r?
> 
> That's as dumb as drogon.


If you're talking about ASOIF, his name is Drogon because of Khalifa Drogo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> We have jurassic park for our dino fix.
> 
> And that American godzilla movie that's lowkey a jurassic park spinoff if you squint hard enough.


Far mor carnage in Jurassic Park flicks than Zilla ones


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2021)

people should go to a zoo instead of the movie theater for their monke fix

and the dinos in jurassic park aren't even shooting lasers


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2021)

Garcher said:


> people should go to a zoo instead of the movie theater for their monke fix
> 
> and the dinos in jurassic park aren't even shooting lasers


Not everything has to be DBZ man where lizards shooting a Kamehameha


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Not everything has to be DBZ man where lizards shooting a Kamehameha


but it should be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2021)

Garcher said:


> but it should be


Then you need to up your anime game weeb


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 9, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Then you need to up your anime game weeb


I mean it's a Godzilla movie. The same guy who tanked a black hole and accidentally destroyed Earth in a beam clash   

How much more anime esque it can get?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> I mean it's a Godzilla movie. The same guy who tanked a black hole and accidentally destroyed Earth in a beam clash
> 
> How much more anime esque it can get?


And he lost to Monke as well


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 9, 2021)

Mider T said:


> How does he have a name?



The same way Godzilla or any of the Titans, or any animals in general have names?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 9, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Is Dagon just dragon without the r?
> 
> That's as dumb as drogon.



"Dagon" is an ancient Babylonian deity, a great water monster of some sort who was widely worshipped by early humans. The name has also been borrowed by the likes of H.P. Lovecraft and the writers of the Elder Scrolls series. The name is meant to evoke 

Here's a reading of the Lovecraft story of the same name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 9, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> "Dagon" is an ancient Babylonian deity, a great water monster of some sort who was widely worshipped by early humans. The name has also been borrowed by the likes of H.P. Lovecraft and the writers of the Elder Scrolls series. The name is meant to evoke
> 
> Here's a reading of the Lovecraft story of the same name.



What no dude it's just dragon with the r removed, look.

dragon

r

d*r*agon
  |
*  r*
  |
d agon

dagon

See?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2021)

Honestly, it can be either.

Depends on what inspired the filmmaker, the H.P Lovecraft story, the Babylonian deity... or the fact that it's close to 'Dragon'.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 9, 2021)

they prolly played some dota


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> The same way Godzilla or any of the Titans, or any animals in general have names?


Those Kaiju are actually characters, not things only hinted at in flaahbacks.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Those Kaiju are actually characters, not things only hinted at in flaahbacks.



Yeah but the whole central human organization of this continuity is MONARCH, who autistically name and categorize all Titans in some effort to control and understand them. Of course they named it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2021)

Always bet on the Underdog

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2021)

holy shit this will be movie of the year

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 14, 2021)

Fucking hell Coronavirus! 

This is a Must-See-In-Theatre movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 14, 2021)

if godzilla loses to monke simp, I'll drop this lizard faster than russia dropped drago after he lost in rocky IV

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mob (Feb 16, 2021)

Monke will cheapshot goji
Monke will get his ass wrecked by mecha goji
Burning form goji will sent toaster to scrapyard while monke enters you are better than me Gojira you are number 1internal monolouge

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2021)

Zilla stans entire identity are tied to this fight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Zilla stans entire identity are tied to this fight


They're insecure about that L They're gonna take


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2021)

Kong has flees

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 17, 2021)

Kong taking constant L ever since Japan trailer dropped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't sleep on Kong, even though Godzilla is much stronger on paper. Remember Kong had the willpower to straight up ignore Ghidorah's calls for help. That's a high level saving throw requiring Alpha-level genes. Kong's gonna get trashed in this movie, more than once, before the final showdown, but it's not gonna be a first round knockout.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 19, 2021)

Godzilla has always  been portrayed as natural disaster and as just some animal.
He is always been invisible sort of powerhouse.
Kong on the other hand represents underdog fighting an uphill battle. He even represents humanity in some way. He even uses custom made weapons. Kong is shonen MC here. He will get his ass handed to him but he will get back up again and again because losing isn't an option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2021)

Godzilla is going to make King Kong his Queen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 21, 2021)

I'd rather just post this here since this movie is super relevant and general kaiju talk should be allowed. I loved the first Pacific Rim and believe it did fantastic things for reviving interest in Godzilla-style movies. It probably helped pave the way for these movies. But I never saw the second one in theaters or rented it or anything because something about it put me off. I caught it on tv yesterday and it just wasn't a good movie. The plot was fine, I guess, but the direction and fight choreography were just not what I expected. It's like the Kaiju and Jaegers had no weight and all the buildings were made of paper. One thing these Monsterverse movies gets right is making you believe these monsters and robots are big chonky boys that can reshape the landscape.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I'd rather just post this here since this movie is super relevant and general kaiju talk should be allowed. I loved the first Pacific Rim and believe it did fantastic things for reviving interest in Godzilla-style movies. It probably helped pave the way for these movies. But I never saw the second one in theaters or rented it or anything because something about it put me off. I caught it on tv yesterday and it just wasn't a good movie. The plot was fine, I guess, but the direction and fight choreography were just not what I expected. It's like the Kaiju and Jaegers had no weight and all the buildings were made of paper. One thing these Monsterverse movies gets right is making you believe these monsters and robots are big chonky boys that can reshape the landscape.


Problem with this issue was that the new Jaegers were more advance and suppose to be faster and agile. They went full evangelion when people were expecting more G1 Gundam


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## wibisana (Feb 21, 2021)

my money is still on Kong WB wont make him lose protecting child lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 22, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Problem with this issue was that the new Jaegers were more advance and suppose to be faster and agile. They went full evangelion when people were expecting more G1 Gundam



The Jaegers being faster and more agile shouldn't affect the weight of every single other object in the universe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2021)

That's right. Choke him like the little bitch he is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> The Jaegers being faster and more agile shouldn't affect the weight of every single other object in the universe.


Yes but it removed the realism, a faster mech should look like a Gundam with reliant on boosters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2021)

I personally don't care about the 'feeling of weight' behind the giant robots or kaiju or whatever. To me, it's just a stylistic preference that can be entertaining or boring either way. Godzilla itself as a franchise has always gone back and forth on the issue. If the jaegers were slow and lumbering to emphasize their size and power, then cool. If they're fast and strangely agile to make for a more dynamic action scene, then cool too. It just comes down to whether or not I'm having a good time for it.

I thought "Pacific Rim" was kind of overrated, while it's sequel was kind of underrated. I think the first one is definitely the superior film, but it didn't blow me away like it seemingly did everyone else. "Uprising" didn't annoy or piss me off like it seemingly did everything else, but I personally was glad they tried something different. The action scenes in "Pacific Rim" were good, but I think had the sequel attempted something similar, it would've gotten redundant pretty fast.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 23, 2021)

Bruh, these new trailers.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 23, 2021)

"It would be a death sentence" 

When Kong human allies are shook


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2021)

underdog shonen protag monke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2021)

When did the monke have the chance to learn sign language?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)

@Parallax is dis raw?



~Gesy~ said:


> That's right. Choke him like the little bitch he is.


Keep your bedroom fantasies out of this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2021)

very raw

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> "It would be a death sentence"
> 
> When Kong human allies are shook


Lol @ "monke" and not Monkey or Ape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 24, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> When did the monke have the chance to learn sign language?


Clever monke


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2021)

Kong Punch Lizard
Lizard smack Kong
Lizard goes for the ground and pound
Kong gives him a the Spicy right hook

It’s no wonder this Lizard needs to bring a gun to a fist fight.


----------



## Mob (Feb 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2021)

Dumb lizard probably doesn't even know sign language.  Smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Feb 24, 2021)

I thought Kong was supposed to be much smaller than Godzilla?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 24, 2021)

I hope it's better than the last godzilla movie.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't really follow either franchise. 

I just like Kong and hopefully Zilla lets him live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 24, 2021)

I want kong to beat godzilla's ass if for no other reason than i wasted my money watching king of the monsters. What a let down that was. At least skull island was decently entertaining.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 24, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> When did the monke have the chance to learn sign language?



Presumably, the seventy years he lived on a populated island.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 24, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope it's better than the last godzilla movie.



Better than the best Godzilla movie ever made? I doubt it, but it'll be pretty neat.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 25, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Better than the best Godzilla movie ever made? I doubt it, but it'll be pretty neat.


yeah shin Godzilla was epic


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2021)

wibisana said:


> yeah shin Godzilla was epic


Ah yes... "boomers bad" the Godzilla movie. I remember it well.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2021)

Get hype. Mecha-G is coming


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2021)

This poster

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2021)

So Godzilla is a Jedi and Kong is a Sith?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't really follow either franchise.


why not


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2021)

If you go to somebody's house and they don't own any giant Japanese monster movies or at least mech manga, don't have sex with them. This should be the new standard. Have some self-respect, people.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wibisana (Feb 25, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Ah yes... "boomers bad" the Godzilla movie. I remember it well.


its more than that lol
it was great Godzilla movie + It was also great evangelion movie


----------



## wibisana (Feb 25, 2021)

btw Godzilla will lose obviously


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2021)

wibisana said:


> its more than that lol
> it was great Godzilla movie + It was also great evangelion movie

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2021)

What do you guys think a Miyazaki Godzilla movie would look like? 

And don't forget he's the guy who wrote the Nausicaa manga where people actually get straight up murdered and nuked in a variety of ways.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2021)

Lizard vs Monke first clip


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2021)

Love the music . Hate to see my guy is chained up in that clip but what can you do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Love the music . Hate to see my guy is chained up in that clip but what can you do.


Gotta give that lizard a bit of an advantage, otherwise Kong would have been in that water slapping the ugly off him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 26, 2021)

You can't chain godzilla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> You can't chain godzilla.



For all we know K-man's only chained because the little girl talked him into it. Gotta wait for the movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 26, 2021)

This is like the 2020 presidential election of vs movies where godzilla is the alpha chad trump and kong is the other one who sniffs little girls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2021)

I do notice Kong fans are mostly American.  Could be cultural thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Great One (Feb 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I do notice Kong fans are mostly American.  Could be cultural thing.


Kong also has that dad energy like Logan, Joel & GoW4 Kratos now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 26, 2021)

Then this _japanese anime forum _should be rooting for godzilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I do notice Kong fans are mostly American.  Could be cultural thing.


I’m American and I want Zilla to torch that monke

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I do notice Kong fans are mostly American.  Could be cultural thing.



Black people love Kong around where I live.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## S (Feb 26, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Black people love Kong around where I live.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 26, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Black people love Kong around where I live.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Black people love Kong around where I live.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 27, 2021)

Why would it be racist to report on the fact that black folk love Kong?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 27, 2021)

I really hope the rumors aren't true and they're taking a hiatus from the Monsterverse after this movie. It's disappointing that KOTM was critically panned and suffered sales-wise as a result. There's so many interesting side-stories and other kaiju they can expand on in movies, tv shows, comics and the like.


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is like the 2020 presidential election of vs movies where godzilla is the alpha chad trump and kong is the other one who sniffs little girls.


So Kong is confirmed to clap Godzilla's cheeks then? Great.

Butthurt Godzilla stans about to raid the capitol out of sheer salt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2021)

Let’s not bring shitty politics into this thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I really hope the rumors aren't true and they're taking a hiatus from the Monsterverse after this movie. It's disappointing that KOTM was critically panned and suffered sales-wise as a result. There's so many interesting side-stories and other kaiju they can expand on in movies, tv shows, comics and the like.


Nah, kong is getting a show on netflix Which may springboard other stuff.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, kong is getting a show on netflix Which may springboard other stuff.



Heck yeah. My dreams for a Jet Jaguar spinoff could still happen...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2021)

lol, it would be kind of funny if they made a series...

entirely on the human characters. No Kaiju whatsoever. The fandom would love it ;p


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 28, 2021)

There are only 3 possible ways this movie could end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2021)

Here’s another good poster


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 1, 2021)

Zilla bout to get a Shoryukong

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Here’s another good poster


That poster looks like SyFy crap.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 2, 2021)

Who wants to bet that this film will be an american/japanese social conflict propaganda piece and when Godzilla defeats kong he'll hold up both flags and declare that no matter where you're from everyone can change

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't care if it's propaganda so long as godzilla wins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 3, 2021)

@~Gesy~  My man is going to shove his axe down this punk bitch throat while lifting him with one hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2021)

Lizard will win one
Monke will win the next
Lizard + monke beats robot


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> @~Gesy~  My man is going to shove his axe down this punk bitch throat while lifting him with one hand.


Godzilla: "All that - for a drop of blood."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 3, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Godzilla: "All that - for a drop of blood."


Iron man still end up winning in the long run


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 3, 2021)

this fight isn't seeing 12 rounds with just an hour and 53 minutes including sub plots, buildup, etc

kong will prob spend most the film running until godzilla finds him and hospitalizes him

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 3, 2021)

Kong isn't worth Godzilla's time 

No wonder they had to cut it short

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 3, 2021)

The Zilla stans are sweating already making up their excuses

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2021)

Keep sleeping on the real threat - Serizawa nuked Seatopia and now Megalon is coming for those asses.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Keep sleeping on the real threat - Serizawa nuked Seatopia and now Megalon is coming for those asses.



lol, that would be amazing.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 6, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, that would be amazing.



Remember the old vhs tape where Godzilla and Megalon were fighting on the twin towers for some reason?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Remember the old vhs tape where Godzilla and Megalon were fighting on the twin towers for some reason?



Yeah my former step brother actually owned a copy with that box art.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah my former step brother actually owned a copy with that box art.



I've still got mine somewhere. I remember being disappointed and confused that no such scene appeared in the actual film. Now that I'm an adult I find it even weirder because Godzilla and Megalon would have to be like 1/5th their size in the movie to even fit up there.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 8, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> The Zilla stans are sweating already making up their excuses


Let's be honest, we all wanna see Kong suplex Godzilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2021)

his

head

is

too

small


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2021)

OK, serious topic. How would you rank the King Kong movies?

I don't know myself. I really need to revisit them. I remember watching both the 2005 version and the original 1933 classic around the same time. The original was really good, in spite of the obvious dating. The 2005 was maybe a bit... bloated and overproduced? But I still thought it had a strong emotional core, an enthusiastic cast and awesome effects. It's a good one.

I think I also watched the 1970's version during the same time period the 2005 remake came out, although I also remember seeing it a few times as a kid. It's pretty cheesy, but is entertaining as such and a few effects have held up very well. "King Kong Lives" is supposed to be terrible, but I also saw it as a kid and I remember liking it... even if all I remember is Kong literally breaking a guy in half.

I never was a big fan of the Toho Kong stuff. I liked "king Kong Vs Godzilla" as a kid, but that movie was sort of like the holy grail at the time as the internet wasn't around, so we were always at the mercy of video stores. When I saw it as an adult, I didn't care for it outside of the climactic fight. "King Kong Escapes" didn't do much for me either. 

I really dug "Skull Island" though and think it's the best of the Monsterverse, even though I liked the other movies too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> OK, serious topic. How would you rank the King Kong movies?
> 
> I don't know myself. I really need to revisit them. I remember watching both the 2005 version and the original 1933 classic around the same time. The original was really good, in spite of the obvious dating. The 2005 was maybe a bit... bloated and overproduced? But I still thought it had a strong emotional core, an enthusiastic cast and awesome effects. It's a good one.
> 
> ...



As with Godzilla, I think the original movie was nearly perfect. It explored all the themes the later iterations would with the best available technology and filming methods of the time and it holds up well. I've got a life-long affinity for claymation that began in childhood with this movie and the Sinbad movies which also flavors my choice. I'd rank Jackson's movie right behind this, tied with Skull Island. They're both great but show very different interpretations of the Kong character and Skull Island. Jackson's movie takes itself more seriously and is a self-contained parable. Skull Island is a big franchise romp with strong comedy elements and more of a tie-in to justify this movie. The 1970's movies were....1970's movies and all that this entails. The cheesiest and weakest of the lot, tied with the Japanese suitmation Kong movies, including the Frankenstein and Gargantua movies since the Kong that fights Godzilla was originally meant to be the Frankenstein from this continuity, hence his electric powers. I treat them as the same, stats-wise.


----------



## S (Mar 11, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Big spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _last chance_ 



Apparently Kong and Godzilla fight 2 times and Godzilla wins both of them, only leaving Kong in near death state. Humans fixing up Kong to help Godzilla against MG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2021)

Unlike Thor


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong aimed for the head


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 11, 2021)

A villainous twist to the OG theme


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 12, 2021)

S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Big spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You better be right!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2021)

S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Big spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Kong in near death state



*Spoiler*: __ 



if he dies he dies

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2021)

S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Big spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the weak should fear the strong


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 12, 2021)

I didn't click the spoiler, but I saw that fucking merch spoiled something yet again. Can't these studios release a single movie with big reveals intact any more?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2021)

While the new Godzilla theme sounds good, I think "King of the Monsters" had a more impactful one, although to be fair, this new one has a more sinister edge that possibly will fit Godzilla's characterization here more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla doesn’t beat Kong bad, the second fight Zilla pulls out a Deus ex machina that critically injured Zilla.

Mechazilla then enters and beat the living shit out of Zilla, like beat him so bad if Kong didn’t enter he would be dead, Zilla got babyshaked the entire fight. Kong gets the final blow on MG, Zilla barely did shit.


----------



## S (Mar 13, 2021)

^Not really

*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla and Kong fight evenly until Godzilla goes rage mode, then it becomes one sided beatdown.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

Why does Zilla look like a pupper here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2021)

S said:


> ^Not really
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




not rage mode deus ex machina dude went on all fours.


----------



## MShadows (Mar 13, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 




People shouldn’t be surprised at the outcome. Kong can’t beat Godzilla normally, not without asspulls like in the classic version. Luckily, the writers saw how stupid that was and decided to rectifying it.

Regardless, Kong saves Godzilla from MechaGodzilla and they end up gaining mutual respect. Nobody dies and they go their separate ways for future movies to be had with both. I think that’s a fair way of ending the movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2021)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What asspull?


----------



## MShadows (Mar 13, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What asspull?


In the original, after Godzilla trashes him, Kong gets shot by lightning when a storm passes over head and conveniently gets revitalized while gaining lighting powers too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 13, 2021)

MShadows said:


> In the original, after Godzilla trashes him, Kong gets shot by lightning when a storm passes over head and conveniently gets revitalized while gaining lighting powers too.


How is this different than every other monster in those old movies?


----------



## MShadows (Mar 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> How is this different than every other monster in those old movies?


It’s still an asspull


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2021)

MShadows said:


> In the original, after Godzilla trashes him, Kong gets shot by lightning when a storm passes over head and conveniently gets revitalized while gaining lighting powers too.


You think weather patterns are a coincidence?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 17, 2021)

Is is true to say this movie is more hyped than KotM was?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## S (Mar 20, 2021)

Godzilla has the better stats

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 20, 2021)

more like...

kong
"simp"
W: a few losers on some island
L: several airplanes

godzilla
"pretty boy"
W: 100 kajuu by knockout
L: 2 to king ghidorah

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 21, 2021)

MShadows said:


> It’s still an asspull



To give some context - the older movie was originally supposed to be Godzilla vs. Frankenstein, who previously killed Baragon in "Frankenstein conquors the world." When they rewrote the movie to be about Kong, they kept Frankenstein's lightning powers for some bizarre reason.


----------



## MShadows (Mar 21, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> To give some context - the older movie was originally supposed to be Godzilla vs. Frankenstein, who previously killed Baragon in "Frankenstein conquors the world." When they rewrote the movie to be about Kong, they kept Frankenstein's lightning powers for some bizarre reason.


This guy? Challenging Godzilla?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 21, 2021)

MShadows said:


> This guy? Challenging Godzilla?


Won’t let me post pics for some reason but Toho’s depiction basically looks like a giant caveman.


----------



## S (Mar 21, 2021)

Big G parrying Kongs axe attack

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 21, 2021)

10 days until the release!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 21, 2021)

I have to wait two more days after to see it with my douchebag friends because they have responsibilities


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

Thought it was 24th in the US? Not until April 1st the UK


----------



## S (Mar 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Thought it was 24th in the US? Not until April 1st the UK


That's what you get, brexit was a mistake, i gonna watch it on 24th in good old Germany

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

S said:


> That's what you get, brexit was a mistake, i gonna watch it on 24th in good old Germany


Vpn time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2021)

rewatched Skull Island 
so good

2014 and KotM are next 


MAY MONSTERVERSE NEVER END


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah, I liked skull island a lot. Equal to or maybe more than I like KotM


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The Big G (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2021)

Is it on HBOmax on 25th or on 31st ??


----------



## Rai (Mar 24, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Is it on HBOmax on 25th or on 31st ??



March 31.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 24, 2021)

Any you march 24th homies seen it yet?


----------



## MShadows (Mar 25, 2021)

How the Hong Kong fight goes down according to someone who’s seen the movie


*Spoiler*: __ 




Last chance to turn back

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kong manages to temporarily knock Godzilla, and himself, down using the axe to reflect the atomic breath (the cool shot from the first trailer). 

A few moments later, Godzilla gets up, shakes it off, and decides hes had enough. Literally goes feral on Kong. Theres a cool sequence from Kongs POV where you see him trying to escape Godzilla who is clawing at his feet. 

Basically Godzilla just goes feral and absolutely kicks the shit out of Kong. It ends with Kong on the ground, Godzilla claws him pretty badly too and then stomps on his chest and holds him there. They both roar at eachother with Kong refusing to submit. So Godzilla presses further on his chest (I felt really bad for Kong) with his foot until you hear Kong cry from pain. He basically just KOs him with pressure.

Godzilla then walks away and Kong roars weakly at him. Kong tries to get up but just collapses and starts dying slowly (he doesn't die).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2021)

88% on RT so far


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 25, 2021)

MShadows said:


> How the Hong Kong fight goes down according to someone who’s seen the movie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Clawing at his feet? That sounds kinda weird. Guess you kinda have to see it to understand.


----------



## S (Mar 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Clawing at his feet? That sounds kinda weird. Guess you kinda have to see it to understand.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong is on his back trying to get away from Godzilla but big G goes apeshit on Kong and finally catches him by stomping on Kong chest 



I'm more of a Godzilla fan but man Kong is a badass too in this movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since no ones mwntioned it, fight ends with Godzilla dislocating Kong's arm.

The trailer shot of Kong putting up his fists is just after he relocates his arm gearing up to fight Mecha G.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2021)

Whers Huey

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## kluang (Mar 25, 2021)

OBD gonna have a field day with feats


----------



## kluang (Mar 25, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I thought Kong was supposed to be much smaller than Godzilla?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong is as big as his ancestor's hand.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 25, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Whers Huey


I already knew the outcome and I saw the movie 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mecha G comes in and wrecks the shit out of Zilla, Kong did far more damage to Mecha G than Zilla.


----------



## S (Mar 25, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I already knew the outcome and I saw the movie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That is true but as usual you downplay Godzilla's role in this again, the fact is

*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla wins convincingly against Kong twice AND he charges up Kong's axe to finally defeat MG for good.


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2021)

Lmao everyone underselling



*Spoiler*: __ 



Mecha G wouldve beat both if he didnt glitch out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 25, 2021)

S said:


> That is true but as usual you downplay Godzilla's role in this again, the fact is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Kong got 2 wins too, Mecha G was about to end Zilla, Muto style if it wasn’t for Kong


----------



## The Big G (Mar 25, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When they pushed Mecha G through the building i was having flashbacks to the ToP when Goku and Frieza knocked out Jiren


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 26, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


>


Bruh are you glitching?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> Bruh are you glitching?



naw I was testing something and needed to post


----------



## MShadows (Mar 26, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rejoice, reptilian brothers! The true King of Monsters has proven why he holds onto the crown!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2021)

feelsgood be a GODzillachad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2021)

Kong lost to the thumbless one?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2021)

2021 keeps delivering.


----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kong lost to the thumbless one?


Imagine being a Zilla bro waiting 60 years for their boy to tie the score


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kong lost to the thumbless one?



*Spoiler*: __ 




They are exaggerating the wins, the first win Kong outsmarted Zilla literally played dead cause Zilla had the elemental stage advantage, the second win with his arm dislocated, Kong didn’t yield.   When Mecha G was giving Zilla those hands he was crying like a bitch didn’t even put up the same type of Resistance as Kong. Matter of fact at the end Kong was ready for Round 4 and Zilla said no thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## S (Mar 26, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and me must seen a different movie it seems, get over it dude 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla won *convincingly*

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2021)

bananaboy is lucky he never met Ghidorah


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2021)

S said:


> You and me must seen a different movie it seems, get over it dude
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




No he didn’t, the first fight Kong outright tricked him. The third fight he was trying to make Kong submit and he didn’t and stomp on Kong till his heart gave in. Then After Mecha G pushed Zilla shit in, Kong got up ready for round 4 and Zilla walked away. You are trying to paint it as if Zilla beat Kong easily when he didn’t. The only convincing advantage Zilla had was because Kong arm was dislocated from round 2. Stay mad


----------



## S (Mar 26, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh no, Godzilla dislocated Kongs shoulder if it wasnt was the case then Kong would have won!?? playing dead so Godzilla would go away makes Kong the winner? WTF i'm reading dude? You're aware MG defeat was a team effort


----------



## S (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm done talking to you, if you had real arguments then maybe i would answer some of the points you made which is 100% stupid btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 26, 2021)

Lmao im team Kong but in no world is playing dead to not get killed a W for Kong


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Lmao im team Kong but in no world is playing dead to not get killed a W for Kong


I didn’t said it was a W but it’s an embarrassing win for Zilla to be that dumb

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 26, 2021)

Spoiler # 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



We need Kong. The world needs him.




Spoiler # 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla is out there and he's hurting people and we don't know why.


----------



## kluang (Mar 26, 2021)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that a black hole, separating the core from the surface?





> Godzilla and Kong tank black hole now?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I didn’t said it was a W but it’s an embarrassing win for Zilla to be that dumb



Listen I love godzilla but he's never been known as a smart monster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2021)

Visiting this thread 4 days before the release was a mistake

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 28, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Visiting this thread 4 days before the release was a mistake



Nobody watches these for the plot anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm watching it to see a monke punch a lizard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm watching it to try to fill an empty void in my life

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 28, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm watching it to try to fill an empty void in my life



I offered you sissy training already and you ignored me. smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2021)

history shows again and again, how nature points out the folly of men


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 28, 2021)

I’m watching for the plot.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who am I kidding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## S (Mar 29, 2021)

Highlight of the movie

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong dropkicks Godzilla


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Come this Wed I'm planning on just turning my brain off and enjoying a giant monster film. .  As long as there is whole scale destruction, the monster fights are entertaining, and a decent final fight then I should be content.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Mar 29, 2021)

I mean, so far this is the best reviewed Monsterverse movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2021)

this is making bank ..

they will greenlight sequels


----------



## Mob (Mar 29, 2021)

how does this Godzilla compare to meltdown version from kotm


----------



## S (Mar 29, 2021)

Mob said:


> how does this Godzilla compare to meltdown version from kotm


^
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would say meltdown Godzilla is quit a bit stronger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 29, 2021)

Lizard vs Monke is looking real good, critically and financially

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 29, 2021)

Can't wait till Wednesday


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> It comes out on hbo max wednesday so wed at the latest.


good


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 30, 2021)

Not reading any posts in this threads cause you know spoilers...but just a reminder that Kong will never measure up to Godzilla or the true alpha Ghidorah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## S (Mar 30, 2021)

Godzilla is a tank in this movie, more then ever. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong couldn't put him down even with the plot axe, thats why he lost hard. Godzilla got trashed really bad against MG tho


----------



## Rai (Mar 30, 2021)

Tomorrow on HBO Max.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 31, 2021)

Just finished it. Wooo!


----------



## Amol (Mar 31, 2021)

Just watched it.
It is out  well everywhere.

My opinion without spoilers :
It was a good movie. I know there are die hard fans of both Godzilla and Kong but as someone who likes both of them, I believe movie was good for both of them. Godzilla had more power while Kong had more brain. Kong actually felt like complex character considering he can even talk(sign language not verbally). Overall good movie. Human characters were not that annoying and they kinda actually made difference in Titan fight. Both Godzilla and Kong would be dead without those meddling kids.

Now spoliers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hollow earth concept is good. I liked that there is whole another area that is yet to be explored. New big bad can come from there. Godzilla takes whole alpha thing way too seriously though. Dude literally has no chill. I mean while Kong also never bows to anyone, he does not feel need to actually seek out others to kill . Godzilla is 24/7 in kill competition mode.

There first round  going for Godzilla was something I could have told just from trailer. I mean Godzilla has extreme advantage in water. Kong after all can't breath there. Though I am kinda surprised that they fooled Godzilla by playing possum. I mean Kong must have huge heart. Godzilla could see him so he should have heard Kong's beating heart.

Second fight Kong sort of won. I think he kinda surprised Godzilla by effectively nullifying Godzilla's  Atomic breath. That axe was hax in it's absorption power.

Godzilla however won fair and square in third round. He legitimately beat Kong so bad that Kong could not even stand and was actually dying of heart failure. Godzilla is stronger out of two . Though by not large margin. Kong put incredible fight.

MechaGodzilla (honestly Ghidora if we are being technical) was stronger than both of them. The way it kicked  Godzilla's ass was brutal. Despite being on Godzilla's side it was bit satisfying seeing someone for change beaming Godzilla as usually Godzilla beams other titans to death.  MechaGodzilla outright overpowered Godzilla in beam clash. It was not even a close fight. If Kong had not jumped MechaGodzilla, Godzilla would have died there. Kong also surprisingly put much better fight against MechaGodzilla. He lost too but he still put much much better fight. It took both of them getting asswhooped by MechaGodzilla for them to start working together. Godzilla overcharged Kong's Axe who then went fucking savage on MechaGodzilla. That was hype moment.


At least they are now cool with each other. There is truce between them. I guess they also have territory. Kong got hollow earth while Godzilla got surface world.

Both Godzilla and Kong should thank that little girl though. She was the one who convinced Kong to team up with Godzilla after all. Left to their own pride they both certainly would have died quite a brutal deaths. Those teenagers messing up computers also stalled MechaGodzilla enough for Godzilla and Kong to recover. So overall humans(kids anyway as adults were still bunch of morons) did good in this movie.



I give this movie 8/10.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 31, 2021)

Today is the day! Unfortunately I have to hold off until Saturday to watch it


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 31, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Today is the day! Unfortunately I have to hold off until Saturday to watch it


I have to return home from work so still few more hours left


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm on a break from work but I prefer to watch my movies at night.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2021)

Going to see this before dinner.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Will be watching it later on today.. Since it will be at the comforts of my own home, wondering if a burger or pizza would be the perfect food to eat during the watch.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will be watching it later on today.. Since it will be at the comforts of my own home, wondering if a burger or pizza would be the perfect food to eat during the watch.


Burger!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will be watching it later on today.. Since it will be at the comforts of my own home, wondering if a burger or pizza would be the perfect food to eat during the watch.


Pizza


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2021)

so how do i watch this in euroland
nvm found an acceptable stream


----------



## Garcher (Mar 31, 2021)

>b-but muh american monke would never lose to the weeb lizard! i-it's an american movie! 

enjoyed the movie, wouldn't might watching it a second time on the big screen once it's possible in my country. probably my favorite monsterverse movie so far. there obviously could have been more fighting like always, but I am satisfied and the human drama was also alright


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Going to see this before dinner.


Correction: It was sold out, thanks alot @~Gesy~  

I'll try again tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 31, 2021)

Dame just watched the movie yea Godzilla gave King Kong the work


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Correction: It was sold out, thanks alot @~Gesy~
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow.


Haven't been to the movies since early last year.

Is it a limited seating type of thing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dame just watched the movie yea Godzilla gave King Kong the work


Smh this is an american film. How you gonna allow an asian lizard to beat us in our own movie?

YOU THINK ROCKY BEATS DRAGO IN THE RUSSIAN VERSION!!?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't been to the movies since early last year.
> 
> Is it a limited seating type of thing?


Reduced capacity combined with this being the largest release since last March.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Smh this is an american film. How you gonna allow an asian lizard to beat us in our own movie?
> 
> YOU THINK ROCKY BEATS DRAGO IN THE RUSSIAN VERSION!!?


It’s the reason why Monsterverse is set to go on a long long hiatus after this movie.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 31, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> It’s the reason why Monsterverse is set to go on a long long hiatus after this movie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Shut my brain off and enjoyed the film.  It was a very fun monster flick and I plan on picking it up when it gets a home media release.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2021)

I've never had a bigger urge to use a free trial for any streaming service before today. But I will hold out to watch it in a theater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I've never had a bigger urge to use a free trial for any streaming service before today. But I will hold out to watch it in a theater.


HBOMax doesn't have a free trial last a checked anyway


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> HBOMax doesn't have a free trial last a checked anyway


I did have a 14 day trial but it apparently expired in the beginning of march so it doesn't matter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2021)

Just finished it. The main human villain was very very cheesy (I mean cheesy enough to not feel out of place in a 90s Arnold Schwarzenegger movie). And plot progression ran almost exclusively on convenience. People being at the right place at the right time. Just so happening to have the right item for a current problem...

I think I prefer the last Godzilla movie and Skull island over this, but it's a fun time if you like seeing two giants use a city like a sandbox.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 31, 2021)

Godzilla was clearly established as the superior in this film he honestly could’ve easily killed Kong in there first encounters if he wasn’t gimped and used his atomic breath instead of trying to bite at him and the human interference several times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow, literally all of my theories were wrong lol.

The movie was fun, but kind of... I dunno, substanceless? Not saying it needed any real plot, but the stakes felt strangely low for an epic collision. The fights were awesome though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Godzilla was clearly established as the superior in this film he honestly could’ve easily killed Kong in there first encounters if he wasn’t gimped and used his atomic breath instead of trying to bite at him and the human interference several times.


Mecha G would have killed that bitch without KONG saving his ass  

Kong was like thanks for the recharge


----------



## Terraforce (Mar 31, 2021)

Zilla kicked Kong's shit in as expected. Gave the big ape the works TWICE, and that was with Kong given back-up from the humans.

Now I just need to see someone scale Godzilla casually shooting an Atomic Breath all the way from Hong Kong through Hollow Earth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 31, 2021)

The most important  thing though is that Ghidorah still the undisputed king of the monsterverse (burning big g doesn’t count).  

All hail the king.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Runner (Apr 1, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dame just watched the movie yea Godzilla gave King Kong the work


Reminds me of this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I enjoyed watching mecha G Ragdoll Godzilla for what he's done to Kong


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 1, 2021)

Bruh Godzilla dragged Kong's ass through entire Hong Kong

Poor guy just wanted to go home but got his ass beat everytime he tries


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mecha G's body was demolished, but its head is intact, as is Ghidorah's head and the satellite that was controlling Mecha G. Just throwing that out there. There's potential for Mecha Ghidorah as a future villain.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

is godzilla getting smaller? i thought he was 300m (as big as aircraft carrier), now he seems about 150-200m


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2021)

he was always ~120-130m or so max
never 300m in the live action movies


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he was always ~120-130m or so max
> never 300m in the live action movies


oh i see. i misremember reading he was 300m in 2014 movie


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm curious about 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those giant, petrified Kong species remains in Hollow Earth. Some of them may have been statues, like the Godzilla statues in KOTM, but I'm not so sure about the ones embedded in the floating meteors. Could Kong get even bigger, or were his ancestors much larger/more intelligent than he is? True Titans? They seemed to build things, including mausoleums and weapons of immense power, for one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

prolly i got mixed up with ft-m stuff


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Only reason Kong got beat cause someone had to be the punching back for Mecha G and Zilla drew the short straw. The mother fucker didn’t even try be rebellious he look like he was about to cry from that ass whooping, hell Mecha was mud hole stomping his ass

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I'm curious about
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Aliens made them


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, literally all of my theories were wrong lol.
> 
> The movie was fun, but kind of... I dunno, substanceless? Not saying it needed any real plot, but the stakes felt strangely low for an epic collision. The fights were awesome though.



Since you're the most negative-ish I'll direct this at you.

I thought the human stories in kong v godzilla would be more fun than KoM because the reviews are so good, but maybe quarantine has broken everyone's brain because I turned it off after 30 minutes surprised by how boring and stupid it was  and the acting was sketchy even for a popcorn movie. 30 minutes in you're at the little girl who can't act even by kid standards and she's touching fingertips with kong on the ship. It must get better and I haven't even gotten to the fights yet, but it's going to be a slog if the human scenes are this bad through the whole movie.



wibisana said:


> oh i see. i misremember reading he was 300m in 2014 movie



Maybe he just seemed larger because he was shot so momentously in the first movie. Edwards is probably a better filmmaker with this scale than doughtery and wingard and that's why his shooting of godzilla seemed larger and more imposing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

just finished this.I like it alot,like solid 8.
to me it is BVS but better lol.

i cant stand behind godzilla since Kong is way humanlike, expressive. it is like watching crocodile vs Gorilla, i would root for Gorilla.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Huey Freeman said:


> Mecha G would have killed that bitch without KONG saving his ass
> 
> Kong was like thanks for the recharge





Huey Freeman said:


> Only reason Kong got beat cause someone had to be the punching back for Mecha G and Zilla drew the short straw. The mother fucker didn’t even try be rebellious he look like he was about to cry from that ass whooping, hell Mecha was mud hole stomping his ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This movie proved why Monsterverse Kong sucks dong. Zero personality, even with a weapon in hand and the ability to fucking talk. He's always moping and reactive. Hardly a protagonist. The right Kaiju won.




ZillaSquad baybeee

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

wibisana said:


> expressive



Did we watch the same movie?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

Imo king of monster is weakest movie
the 1st one (2014), despite people's complain, i like it alot, it is proper monster movie, with many horror element, and i like human element on it.

and this one is proper vs (crossover) movie. loved the fight scene here.

if you asked me which is better, this or kong: skull island, i would say i like skull island better (by a bit) due to star power in that movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did we watch the same movie?


well yeah, can you see croc/godzilla/lizard smile? or expressing strugle? his face is stiff.

while Kong can grind, struggle face, afraid face, spirited face, anxious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

godzilla literally have one face.angry face and normal face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Since you're the most negative-ish I'll direct this at you.
> 
> I thought the human stories in kong v godzilla would be more fun than KoM because the reviews are so good, but maybe quarantine has broken everyone's brain because I turned it off after 30 minutes surprised by how boring and stupid it was  and the acting was sketchy even for a popcorn movie. 30 minutes in you're at the little girl who can't act even by kid standards and she's touching fingertips with kong on the ship. It must get better and I haven't even gotten to the fights yet, but it's going to be a slog if the human scenes are this bad through the whole movie.



The humans in the Monsterverse movies behave like how the kaijus would write them themselves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

wibisana said:


> well yeah, can you see croc/godzilla/lizard smile? or expressing strugle? his face is stiff.
> 
> while Kong can grind, struggle face, afraid face, spirited face, anxious.





wibisana said:


> godzilla literally have one face.angry face and normal face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Monke propaganda is out of control

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Garcher (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Monke propaganda is out of control

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Imagine casting the receptionist from John Wick and only giving him one line  

And you know the dialogue sucked when even the fat kid from Deadpool wasn't funny.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

the Zilla stans are only talking about fight 1 and 3 they are forgetting fight 2, 4, and 5 for good reason


----------



## The Runner (Apr 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I thought the human stories in kong v godzilla would be more fun than KoM because the reviews are so good, but maybe quarantine has broken everyone's brain because I turned it off after 30 minutes surprised by how boring and stupid it was


I don’t think there has ever been a compelling human story in any of these monster movies, 

pretty sure last time people tried to care was when we thought that Bryan Cranston was going to be the main character in the Godzilla movie

what a fucking bait and switch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> the Zilla stans are only talking about fight 1 and 3 they are forgetting fight 2, 4, and 5 for good reason



Fight 3 is literally Fight 2, Zilla got right up after the axe hit. You just had whatshisface saying "RoUnd tWO GoEs TO KoNg". Kong literally got *wasted *twice and needed help from humans.

Kong never even got a solo dub in the entire movie except for those flying snake jobbers in Hollow Earth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

The Runner said:


> I don’t think there has ever been a compelling human story in any of these monster movies,
> 
> pretty sure last time people tried to care was when we thought that Bryan Cranston was going to be the main character in the Godzilla movie
> 
> what a fucking bait and switch



Sam Jackson having a personal feud with Kong was pretty entertaining ngl.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

After sleeping on it.

Positives:
1)3rd act
2)Doom music when godzilla approached the Navy
3) mechagodzilla making normie Godzilla his bitch.

negatives:
1)everything else

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2021)

GODzilla

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Some god, he doesn't even know sign language .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fight 3 is literally Fight 2, Zilla got right up after the axe hit. You just had whatshisface saying "RoUnd tWO GoEs TO KoNg". Kong literally got *wasted *twice and needed help from humans.
> 
> Kong never even got a solo dub in the entire movie except for those flying snake jobbers in Hollow Earth.


Fight 2 ended for a while, when Zilla got back up Kong was relaxing.
If that’s the logic we are using Zilla needed help from humans for Ghidorah so he isn’t technically king


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some god, he doesn't even know sign language .


Man is also near sighted dude couldn’t see the Kong faking death

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2021)

hundreds of millions year old lizard grandpa kicked a prime fit monkes ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hundreds of millions year old lizard grandpa kicked a prime fit monkes ass


And a decapitated Serpent beat the shit out of a lizard posing as a god


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Fight 2 ended for a while, when Zilla got back up Kong was relaxing.
> If that’s the logic we are using Zilla needed help from humans for Ghidorah so he isn’t technically king



Ended for a while? What? 

There was literally just that human filler interaction in between to break the action. Kong wasn't relaxing, he was already prepping for the next hit. 

My boy Ghidorah was done dirty I agree 

Speaking of, Ghidorah wrecks Kong since the axe would be useless without the thermonuclear energy. Kong is, in theory, a bad match up for Zilla, and he still got wasted twice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ended for a while? What?
> 
> There was literally just that human filler interaction in between to break the action. Kong wasn't relaxing, he was already prepping for the next hit.
> 
> ...


Kong beat the shit out of Mecha G, held off better than Zilla. Matter of Fact whenever Zilla tried to help he got the hands.  Zilla can’t stand toe to toe with any titan who pose equal firepower as him. Ghidorah and now Mecha G proved that

Kong only lost the third time because he didn’t have the axe charge.


----------



## Karma (Apr 1, 2021)

I imagine Kong will beat Ghidorah if they fought.

He needs his electricity powers back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Way back early in this thread I said that Kong has a chance if he fight zilla close. Put too much distance between him and he's just gonna fire his breath everywhere..which Kong doesn't have much answer for...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2021)

Godzilla gave Kong the beats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

The Runner said:


> I don’t think there has ever been a compelling human story in any of these monster movies,
> 
> pretty sure last time people tried to care was when we thought that Bryan Cranston was going to be the main character in the Godzilla movie
> 
> what a fucking bait and switch





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sam Jackson having a personal feud with Kong was pretty entertaining ngl.



Yeah Skull Island was entertaining, just do it like that. Cast entertaining character actors to chew up the scenery. I like michael bay movies. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kong beat the shit out of Mecha G, held off better than Zilla. Matter of Fact whenever Zilla tried to help he got the hands.  Zilla can’t stand toe to toe with any titan who pose equal firepower as him. Ghidorah and now Mecha G proved that



Stop deflecting. There is no third time. Round two was one battle. And let's not act like Kong wouldn't get shredded in solo fights with Ghidorah and MG. 



> Kong only lost the third time because he didn’t have the axe charge.



What kind of argument is that? Kong lost only cuz he was out of ammo?  

The Axe can be charged with the atomic breath, which Godzilla doesn't need to beat Kong. And the charged Axe can't take out Godzilla. It's not that complicated.


----------



## Karma (Apr 1, 2021)

Sam Jackson and John C Riely were great in Skull Island, but the reason their campy characters were good is because they r experienced actors.

The comedic relief in this movie is literally just "funny black guy"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Way back early in this thread I said that Kong has a chance if he fight zilla close. Put too much distance between him and he's just gonna fire his breath everywhere..which Kong doesn't have much answer for...



On the contrary. Once Godzilla stopped using Atomic Breath it was a stomp. Godzilla Judo tossed his ass around which ended up dislocating Kong's arm rendering him useless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Karma said:


> The comedic relief in this movie is literally just "funny black guy"



Man that guy sucked. I can't believe he's playing one of the Eternals.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Stop deflecting. There is no third time. Round two was one battle. And let's not act like Kong wouldn't get shredded in solo fights with Ghidorah and MG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The axe was Kong equalizer.
Nope it widely known as 2 separate fights


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man that guy sucked. I can't believe he's playing one of the Eternals.



He's annoying in this movie but paperboy's a fine actor.


I know that girl from stranger things is a good actress too and she's not good in this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> On the contrary. Once Godzilla stopped using Atomic Breath it was a stomp. Godzilla Judo tossed his ass around which ended up dislocating Kong's arm rendering him useless.


Yeah, I might have to rewatch that.  What I remember is Godzilla using his breath to keep Kong off balance and only closing in when he was on his back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man that guy sucked. I can't believe he's playing one of the Eternals.


He's a good actor. I don't blame him for failing here like everyone else.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> The axe was Kong equalizer.
> Nope it widely known as 2 separate fights



No to both. Charged Axe never took out Godzilla. It wasn't two separate fights. Doesn't matter what the idiot human said. Kong was already prepping the next hit, and Godzilla got right up. Godzilla on the other hand wasted Kong twice. 

In RPG terms. The Axe took HP from Godzilla but never actually defeated him. But Godzilla basically left Kong with 1 HP before the human Rez.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

oh shit mechagodzilla is in this movie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No to both. Charged Axe never took out Godzilla. It wasn't two separate fights. Doesn't matter what the idiot human said. Kong was already prepping the next hit, and Godzilla got right up. Godzilla on the other hand wasted Kong twice.
> 
> In RPG terms. The Axe took HP from Godzilla but never actually defeated him. But Godzilla basically left Kong with 1 HP before the human Rez.


This isn’t a RPG that’s why the genre is dead 

this is a fighting game and Kong won round 2 the round 3 started when Zilla got back up. If that be the case then round 2 never ended


----------



## S (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No to both. Charged Axe never took out Godzilla. It wasn't two separate fights. Doesn't matter what the idiot human said. Kong was already prepping the next hit, and Godzilla got right up. Godzilla on the other hand wasted Kong twice.
> 
> *In RPG terms. The Axe took HP from Godzilla but never actually defeated him. But Godzilla basically left Kong with 1 HP before the human Rez.*


No, it's more like Godzilla took all his HP and the humans used phoenix feather on Kong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I know that girl from stranger things is a good actress too and she's not good in this.



She's only good when she's shutting up like in Stranger Things  



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I might have to rewatch that. What I remember is Godzilla using his breath to keep Kong off balance and only closing in when he was on his back.



He saw that the axe can do damage, which can be charged by the AB, and said fuck that and went command grab instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> This isn’t a RPG that’s why the genre is dead
> 
> this is a fighting game and Kong won round 2 the round 3 started when Zilla got back up. If that be the case then round 2 never ended



Same rules apply. Godzilla's HP was never close to zero.  

I've been saying that round 2 never ended from the beginning. The human commentary there was retarded.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same rules apply. Godzilla's HP was never close to zero.
> 
> I've been saying that round 2 never ended from the beginning. The human commentary there was retarded.


Not all fighting games have death, street fighter goes for KO which happen to Zilla.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Not all fighting games have death, street fighter goes for KO which happen to Zilla.



It was a knock down, not a knock out. Kong was playing Street Fighter while Godzilla was playing Mortal Kombat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Godzilla won. Sucks to say.

That Bat..snake...thing almost killed Kong too. His only W was crushing that sexy bitch's ship.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

I think it's pretty clear that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong is no match in a stand up fight against Godzilla. Predictably, the atomic breath did massive damage and it merely grazed him. Godzilla's claws and massive weight also did tremendous damage to Kong. However, Kong is an apex warrior in his own natural element, the Hollow Earth, from which Skull Island sprang. There was a definitive winner and a definitive Alpha on Earth, but there's also an Alpha of the Hollow Earth. Perfectly balanced, as all things should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It was a knock down, not a knock out. Kong was playing Street Fighter while Godzilla was playing Mortal Kombat.


Kong Shoryuken his ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

When the next


Huey Freeman said:


> Kong Shoryuken his ass



Godzilla literally X-Rayed him and gave him a Friendship Fatality


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Monke propaganda is out of control


Monke stans are on suicide watch after the ass whopping Godzilla gave Kong

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When the next
> 
> 
> Godzilla literally X-Rayed him and gave him a Friendship Fatality


Zilla mad he  got that macho man drop kick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Zilla mad he  got that macho man drop kick



How Godzilla vs. Kong ended:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

One cool thing about the fight choreography 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kong got to use some of the same moves against G-man and the Wyverns that he perfected in his wars against the Skull Crawlers. Hell, Big G even got down on his haunches and started Crocodile running at one point. Kong realized at that moment this guy was much, much tougher than "The Big One" ever was.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

the got kong in chains on a boat and sedated that first fight was useless, idk what we expected

kong got the battleaxe, but just connected once, mans needs more experience with the weapon. The big explosion was it just discharging the energy before it even connected or else it would've cut through gojira

godzilla though went carnivore on monkey, man kong was done, just outmuscled, outclawed, outblasted.

Kong should've found the axe and followed through on godzilla instead of climbing a building and waiting for him get up.

that final fight though, too short. Mechagodzilla beat gojira's ass so hard, just uppercut, knees, thruster punches, overpowering his beam man he did him dirty. Also showed how dope of a weapon the axe was, got a little charge and cut through mecha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

also that axe makes no sense, its made from godzillas scales, is charged by godzilla's energy, but is somehow way more OP than godzilla's attacks and tail whip?

honestly godzilla needs to use his back more in a fight beyond just cutting through ships

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

Did anyone catch the little 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Evangelion reference? "Get in that fucking chair, Serizawa"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> also that axe makes no sense, its made from godzillas scales, is charged by godzilla's energy, but is somehow way more OP than godzilla's attacks and tail whip?
> 
> honestly godzilla needs to use his back more in a fight beyond just cutting through ships



It's likely from one of 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla's ancient and more powerful ancestors, same as Kong's ancestors were bigger and stronger than he is.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 1, 2021)

I almost forgot about Kong being nearly low diffed by the flying serpent thing Kong had his ass saved so many times by the humans in this film.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> It's likely from one of
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



idk if kong's ancestors were bigger than him
the scale didn't look any bigger either, nor did the axe handle seem like it belonged to someone way bigger, nor did the zilla skull it was embedded in

we see one statue, but that's it, could just be the equivalent of statues being built bigger. The throne also seemed to fit him perfectly in size. 

And godzilla's like millions of years old, i doubt he evolved much from his ancestors


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

man remember how people thought these warbats were gonna be a much bigger deal?


Nah kong just weak


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

well atleast kong's human side of the story was better than anything of godzilla's in these new monster movies
that mute girl was the mvp great job by the actor


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> idk if kong's ancestors were bigger than him
> the scale didn't look any bigger either, nor did the axe handle seem like it belonged to someone way bigger, nor did the zilla skull it was embedded in
> 
> we see one statue, but that's it, could just be the equivalent of statues being built bigger. The throne also seemed to fit him perfectly in size.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There was something petrified in the floating meteor Kong leaps up on that had a hand as big as he was, and it could have been a statue, but it also had a ribcage so I think it was a huge ape skeleton. As for Godzilla's ancestors, we know very little about them except that Dagon was killed by Mutos during the Imperial Japanese era. Godzilla himself is not stated to be all that ancient in the source material. Just his species.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There was something petrified in the floating meteor Kong leaps up on that had a hand as big as he was, and it could have been a statue, but it also had a ribcage so I think it was a huge ape skeleton. As for Godzilla's ancestors, we know very little about them except that Dagon was killed by Mutos during the Imperial Japanese era. Godzilla himself is not stated to be all that ancient in the source material. Just his species.



Yeah i thought that hand belonged to a statue
The ribs were godzilla's or some other monster 
Even the handprint on the throne room fit kong's hand perfectly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Zilla got manhandle so much by Mecha G the Zilla stans just don’t want to talk about it. Zilla literally was crying like a bitch


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

I just know kong's ancestors made a martial art to fight ancient godzillas, like I wanna see the axe moves, they probably had no chance otherwise.

Also, humans once again manage to be apex here.... yeah gidorah took over the mecha, but still it was giving zilla the work. If only they had tested it more.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Yeah i thought that hand belonged to a statue
> The ribs were godzilla's or some other monster
> Even the handprint on the throne room fit kong's hand perfectly



Eh, who knows. These movies have a running schtick of hinting at a deeper universe but not really explaining any of it. 

It is 100% possible that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They slowly got smaller and less sophisticated over time, not all at once, so the one who left the handprint could be closer to Kong's time, but the ones who actually built the place could have been some sophisticated mega-race. The axe was implanted in a gigantic skull, implying there was a civil war that happened immediately before Kong's parents fled for the surface, to Skull Island. Either way, Kong doesn't locate any living members of his species in this movie and all the ones on Skull Island are dead, so he's the last of his kind.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I just know kong's ancestors made a martial art to fight ancient godzillas, like I wanna see the axe moves, they probably had no chance otherwise.
> 
> Also, humans once again manage to be apex here.... yeah gidorah took over the mecha, but still it was giving zilla the work. If only they had tested it more.


Dude the beam was far superior to Godzilla atomic breath, it had missiles that outright phase him. If Kong waited like 3 seconds more Zilla would be a body bag


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I just know kong's ancestors made a martial art to fight ancient godzillas, like I wanna see the axe moves, they probably had no chance otherwise.
> 
> Also, humans once again manage to be apex here.... yeah gidorah took over the mecha, but still it was giving zilla the work. If only they had tested it more.



Eh...not very Apex when


*Spoiler*: __ 



a dead alien's brain fries the most sophisticated supercomputer ever built immediately and takes control of the giant stompy robot. This fight was basically Ghidorah vs Godzilla 2.0, except he had a major power upgrade.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

I wanted to know what kind of metal they used to make Mecha G cause that shit was durable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Zilla got manhandle so much by Mecha G the Zilla stans just don’t want to talk about it



You're mistaken. It's just that Zilla fans admit it, and aren't in denial. Unlike some Kong fans.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I wanted to know what kind of metal they used to make Mecha G cause that shit was durable



The original Mecha-G from the seventies was said to be made of "Space Titanium" and iirc the 90's and 2000's versions were similarly reinforced by some kind of imaginary element. They didn't bother to explain this version in any detail, at least what it was made of, and focused more on its power source and control system to tie into the Monsterverse more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're mistaken. It's just that Zilla fans admit it, and aren't in denial. Unlike some Kong fans.


Oh I know Kong lost the third fight, but I ain’t the one trying to downplay Kong either


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Eh, who knows. These movies have a running schtick of hinting at a deeper universe but not really explaining any of it.
> 
> It is 100% possible that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



idk if that skull even belonged to a godzilla. I mean it looked different, like it had a bigger head, with a smaller/longer body, with big incisors


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> The original Mecha-G from the seventies was said to be made of "Space Titanium" and iirc the 90's and 2000's versions were similarly reinforced by some kind of imaginary element. They didn't bother to explain this version in any detail, at least what it was made of, and focused more on its power source and control system to tie into the Monsterverse more.


That’s why this verse is so shitty in terms of story telling


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Eh...not very Apex when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It needed more testing honestly, that's what I was getting at, the ceo dude was too impatient should've listened to ren seriwaza (who should've himself had a bigger plot presence)


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> idk if that skull even belonged to a godzilla. I mean it looked different, like it had a bigger head, with a smaller/longer body, with big incisors



It actually could have been a Kong skull, come to think of it. Like I said, it might have been a civil war between competing Ape tribes. We know very little of their lore and history. It's possible this movie will get companion comics and novels like the others. We'll see.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> That’s why this verse is so shitty in terms of story telling



Eh...this particular verse is kind of in the "don't let the details get in the way of the story" camp, which is one valid way to handle the ridiculous premise of mountain-sized living beings fighting angrily. I'd prefer a blend of the 90's and 2000's style for my personal preferences. The human b-stories in those were compelling and well-integrated with the monster parts. There was also just enough exposition on all the Kaiju in those films to tell you where they came from, what their powers were and what their personalities were like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> It actually could have been a Kong skull, come to think of it. Like I said, it might have been a civil war between competing Ape tribes. We know very little of their lore and history. It's possible this movie will get companion comics and novels like the others. We'll see.



the skull looked reptillian than simian
not sure what it was but it probably had a snake like body or atleast a "longer body"

Might've been a bigger version of those warbats


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> the skull looked reptillian than simian
> not sure what it was but it probably had a snake like body or atleast a "longer body"
> 
> Might've been a bigger version of those warbats



I'll have to watch it again, but I will comment that an actual gorilla's skull looks significantly different from what you might assume it would based on the creature's outward appearance.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 1, 2021)

Godzilla durability is nuts in this movie. 

My guy took a charged axe to the face when the same axe sliced apart MechaGodzilla


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Oh I know Kong lost the third fight, but I ain’t the one trying to downplay Kong either



I aint trying. The movie already did that.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I'll have to watch it again, but I will comment that an actual gorilla's skull looks significantly different from what you might assume it would based on the creature's outward appearance.



you know i think it might've been canine too? or tiger, lion type



Hit The Badass said:


> Godzilla durability is nuts in this movie.
> 
> My guy took a charged axe to the face when the same axe sliced apart MechaGodzilla



i dont think the axe even connected with godzilla that time. A normal swipe actually pierced him earlier before he threw it away.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 1, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> Godzilla durability is nuts in this movie.
> 
> My guy took a charged axe to the face when the same axe sliced apart MechaGodzilla


kong didnt have killing intention when axing Godzilla


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I aint trying. The movie already did that.


At the end of the day Zilla still looked like the bigger bitch crying. At least Kong was ready to get back up to fight


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

uppercut to chokeslam into a building, followed by a knee and was gonna follow with a tail drill god mechagodzilla was going psycho on gojira

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> At the end of the day Zilla still looked like the bigger bitch crying. At least Kong was ready to get back up to fight



:letgo

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

godzilla literally stepped on kong, just crushed his chest man 
my mans wasn't even gonna stand after that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> godzilla literally stepped on kong, just crushed his chest man
> my mans wasn't even gonna stand after that


That’s why I relish every second Mecha G was styling on that bitch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 1, 2021)

honestly the mechagodzilla fight should've been way longer. Kong also won way too easily after the charge up
we never even got to see nuke amped godzilla

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 1, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> godzilla literally stepped on kong, just crushed his chest man
> my mans wasn't even gonna stand after that


Kong got heart failure after that ass whopping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 1, 2021)

Lots off butthurt in this thread. At least take your L and be on your way


*Spoiler*: __ 




Like Kong did

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 1, 2021)

I enjoyed this thoroughly


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine casting the receptionist from John Wick and only giving him one line
> 
> And you know the dialogue sucked when even the fat kid from Deadpool wasn't funny.


This was the strangest part of the movie for me. Why did he Have a 1 second role?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2021)

I think "Skull Island" also had the best human characters, even if that one didn't use them to their full potential. I still felt enough of an emotional investment that I cared when they died. 

On another note, what happened to Charles Dance's character? He was the last one seen with the Ghidorah head, but now it's in the hands of another villain with a totally different agenda.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

So that _was_ the kid from deadpool and wilderpeople.

I didn't recognize him at all.


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Lots off butthurt in this thread. At least take your L and be on your way
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


He got one win though

Godzilla just got twice as many

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

I thought kong did pretty well. 

I also thought it was a fun garbage movie and probably still the worst out of the 2014 movie, KoM and Skull Island.

I was not expecting it to be so silly. They even did the electricity blue zappy visual when someone got electrocuted, I haven't seen that shit since the 90s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 1, 2021)

Have to say though, the scene where godzilla starts moving at kong on four legs and looks like this giant pissed off stegosaurus was very cool and I don't think I've ever seen him do that before.


----------



## Terraforce (Apr 1, 2021)

The Runner said:


> Reminds me of this

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 1, 2021)

Hope we will get more Monsterverse movies

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2021)

Part of the problem I roll my eyes at some of the "Who cares about plot? It's just about monsters fighting" defenses is that the movies themselves seem to disagree with you. For example, why did they make the Japanese guy Serizawa's son? I don't even know if they say that in the movie itself, but the marketing material claims he is and when he's introduced, it's with a certain amount of importance. Yet his actions are at odds with his fathers views.

But what was the pay-off?


*Spoiler*: __ 



He dies unceremoniously.




There had to be more to his character in the script at some point, otherwise why make him a Serizawa? But setting a storythread like that up and doing nothing with it makes it seem like a waste of time.

There's also the daughter of the human antagonist.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She gets killed and he never even finds out. In normal stories, he would either have a humanizing moment of grief, or shrug off her death showing how much of a monster he really is. Either way, there needed to be a reaction to justify the characters existence




Or what about Skarsgård's character? His baggage was his brothers death, when he went to the hollow earth... yet his attention is drawn to his dislike or fear of Kong, without any real connection between them. If Kong killed his brother, it would've made sense (even if it would be derivative of KotM). Instead it feels like wasted time.

If you watch the Japanese movies though, the characters usually don't have that baggage. Any personality, back-story, aspirations, skills or arcs will usually have a part to play in the plot, even if it's pretty basic -- like inventing an unbreakable wire... which will be used to bind Kong... or being greedy, which will result in them screwing up the heroes plans in their desperate attempts to escape with their wealth or something like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> But what was the pay-off?


Serizawa : let then fight (ideology)
Serizawa jr : I want to join the fight, dad. (ideology)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amol (Apr 2, 2021)

Am I the only fan who likes both Godzilla AND Kong?


Raise your hand if you are not part of one group!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 2, 2021)

still amazed at mechagodzilla
channeled the atomic breath energy through his melee combat: punches, kicks, knees, elbows
can stack that with a jet punch, so you get atomic jet punch
uses jets for quick mobility as well, to get behind godzilla and drags him across the city. 
Has missiles stacked on most surfaces of his body so he break any grapples easily like when kong/godzilla tried 2v1ing him
Has actual skill in combat, you see him throwing knees, elbows, chaining combos and shit
Tail has a fucking drill
Atomic breath overpowered godzilla's breath

I wonder how his durability is... Kong's uncharged axe didn't do much to him and was able to tank it. Godzilla never got any offense in so we can't say. 
And his stamina is also kind of an unknown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Amol said:


> Am I the only fan who likes both Godzilla AND Kong?
> 
> 
> Raise your hand if you are not part of one group!



It might just be my opinion, and this is 100% the masculine toxicity sports guy in me that's talking, but it's always more fun to pick a side. 





IchijiNijiSanji said:


> still amazed at mechagodzilla
> channeled the atomic breath energy through his melee combat: punches, kicks, knees, elbows
> can stack that with a jet punch, so you get atomic jet punch
> uses jets for quick mobility as well, to get behind godzilla and drags him across the city.
> ...



Dude is basically Cyber-Akuma


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I think "Skull Island" also had the best human characters, even if that one didn't use them to their full potential. I still felt enough of an emotional investment that I cared when they died.
> 
> On another note, what happened to Charles Dance's character? He was the last one seen with the Ghidorah head, but now it's in the hands of another villain with a totally different agenda.




I assume he's the one who sold Ghidorah's head to Apex, and he's using those funds for something that's coming later, perhaps related to the other Mothra egg mentioned in the credits of KOTM.

Remember the continuation of the Monsterverse is hinging on this movie's sales so they focused on a big, marketable romp for this one. They seem to be succeeding. We'll see more references to established characters and events in the next one, I'm sure.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Lots off butthurt in this thread. At least take your L and be on your way
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Naw it was basically who ever won the third fight would have been Mecha G bitch the entire finale. Glad Kong didn’t drew that short strAw


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Kong drew that short straw he'd be paste. His durability can't match Godzilla's in any fashion. That's just an objective fact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah Kong had no shot beating the mech. Most of his attacks came from behind!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I assume he's the one who sold Ghidorah's head to Apex, and he's using those funds for something that's coming later, perhaps related to the other Mothra egg mentioned in the credits of KOTM.
> 
> Remember the continuation of the Monsterverse is hinging on this movie's sales so they focused on a big, marketable romp for this one. They seem to be succeeding. We'll see more references to established characters and events in the next one, I'm sure.


lol i forget there is mothra, KOTM is not that memorable to me.

btw what happened to Mothra? imo he should have come to heal Godzilla and Kong so the battle is more epic, i mean right now kong wasnt 100%, Godzilla also weakened by kong, and mechagodzilla defeated by them


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Kong drew that short straw he'd be paste. His durability can't match Godzilla's in any fashion. That's just an objective fact.


kong have better regenerative power than Godzilla


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah Kong had no shot beaten the mech. Most of his attacks came from behind!


mechagodzilla should have aware of his surrounding. i mean he should have camera behind his back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

wibisana said:


> lol i forget there is mothra, KOTM is not that memorable to me.
> 
> btw what happened to Mothra? imo he should have come to heal Godzilla and Kong so the battle is more epic, i mean right now kong wasnt 100%, Godzilla also weakened by kong, and mechagodzilla defeated by them



The original Mothra in KOTM was vaporized by Ghidorah's anti-gravity beams, but based on her M.O.N.A.R.C.H. file and mythology from previous TOEI movies, Mothra is a goddess of birth, healing and rebirth who will continually live, die, and be reborn. Hence the new egg in the credits scene.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

wibisana said:


> kong have better regenerative power than Godzilla



Better plot armor maybe, and a higher intelligence, but he absolutely wouldn't have taken Mechagodzilla's beam and lived like Godzilla did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

I want a planet of the apes/ Kong crossover movie.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm waiting on Ultraman or Jet Jaguar to show up. Don't care which.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

This movie was supposed to kill the monsterverse good and dead but it's doing so well and everybody loves it so we're going to get more stupid monarch nonsense.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2021)

Monster-verse will live

Life finds a way

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

GvK is basically a transformers movies with giant kaiju instead of robots and for some reason godzilla and kong fans are happy about that, shame on you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> GvK is basically a transformers movies with giant kaiju instead of robots and for some reason godzilla and kong fans are happy about that, shame on you


Yes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> GvK is basically a transformers movies with giant kaiju instead of robots and for some reason godzilla and kong fans are happy about that, shame on you


We haven't seen Kong's dick yet. So you're wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> GvK is basically a transformers movies with giant kaiju instead of robots and for some reason godzilla and kong fans are happy about that, shame on you


transformer? what? it is not in same level

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> This movie was supposed to kill the monsterverse good and dead but it's doing so well and everybody loves it so we're going to get more stupid monarch nonsense.



Yeah, but it probably wouldn't be Godzilla related, as the rights revert to Toho who want to do their own Godzilla movies again. 

So expect Kong's adventures in the hollow earth.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

it is as I said better/simpler version of BvS

we have Batman/Kong
we have Superman/Godzilla
we have manmade monster Doomsday/Mechagodzilla (with same weakness as Godzilla)
we have kryptonite spear/Godzilla killing axe

i think WW/Mothra suppose to be there but get cut in mid screenwriting


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but it probably wouldn't be Godzilla related, as the rights revert to Toho who want to do their own Godzilla movies again.



We got shin godzilla already two years after Edwards 2014 godzilla.

Lay out the rights situation for me, I don't understand.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

i think DC/Legendary/HBO will throw like 100M to buy the rights then next logical step is make mini serries like Disney milking Mandalorian, Wanda, Falcon etcs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

Godzilla isn't a necessary property.  His movies barely profit. 


Y'all only like him on the internet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

Edwards godzilla opened huge back in 2014. 

It just dropped like a rock afterwards because people were disappointed with the movie. But they were clearly into the idea and the godzilla of it all.


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2021)

Monsterverse is going on a hiatus it was confirm way before the movie release.  Godzilla movies isn’t that interesting as many of his movies usually follow the same format.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> GvK is basically a transformers movies with giant kaiju instead of robots and for some reason godzilla and kong fans are happy about that, shame on you


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Godzilla isn't a necessary property.  His movies barely profit.
> 
> 
> Y'all only like him on the internet.



Godzilla is my past, present, and future, son. He's the one true God.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Godzilla is my past, present, and future, son. He's the one true God.


That's just the radiation poisioning talking.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's just the radiation poisioning talking.



What you call poison, I call...becoming. 

SHREEE YOOONK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Monsterverse is going on a hiatus it was confirm way before the movie release. Godzilla movies isn’t that interesting as many of his movies usually follow the same format.



The interesting part is seeing all the different Kaiju in action. And how Godzilla fights them. Modern day CGI adds a fresh new perspective to the fights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The interesting part is seeing all the different Kaiju in action. And how Godzilla fights them. Modern day CGI adds a fresh new perspective to the fights.



There's still a ton of classic monsters we haven't seen, and limitless potential for new body-types. We only saw a B-line from the entry point in Hollow Earth to Kong's palace. Presumably there's an entire global ecosystem in there. Besides the Wyvern things he killed we already saw some crab and monitor-lizard type beings. This would be a perfect environment for Baragon or Anguirus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> There's still a ton of classic monsters we haven't seen, and limitless potential for new body-types. We only saw a B-line from the entry point in Hollow Earth to Kong's palace. Presumably there's an entire global ecosystem in there. Besides the Wyvern things he killed we already saw some crab and monitor-lizard type beings. This would be a perfect environment for Baragon or Anguirus.




There's still aliens as well. I know not many people may like Orga, but Zilla 2000 was my first Zilla movie and I've grown attached.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 2, 2021)

wonder if they used these fruits to knock out kong for the trip


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The interesting part is seeing all the different Kaiju in action. And how Godzilla fights them. Modern day CGI adds a fresh new perspective to the fights.


that doesn’t put butts in seats as KoTM confirmed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> that doesn’t put butts in seats as KoTM confirmed



Isn't GvK doing well tho?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't GvK doing well tho?


Well cause of Kong I mean there’s a reason he had way more screen time in the movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well cause of Kong I mean there’s a reason he had way more screen time in the movie

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There's still aliens as well. I know not many people may like Orga, but Zilla 2000 was my first Zilla movie and I've grown attached.



Well yeah. Not only is Ghidorah from another world (he fell on a star or something) but there's a MONARCH outpost in Roswell, New Mexico.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> wonder if they used these fruits to knock out kong for the trip



Bro, you know those fruits are canon.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Bro, you know those fruits are canon.


yeah im wondering if they used em


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Don’t hate they can’t humanize a dumb lizard that only weebs love


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 2, 2021)

kinda liked how the 62 kkvsGZ had all these small elements fleshed out but then kong has lightning powers outta nowhere lmao


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> kinda liked how the 62 kkvsGZ had all these small elements fleshed out but then kong has lightning powers outta nowhere lmao



It's because he was supposed to be Frankenstein or one of the Gargantua twins when the script was written. The Kong thing was completely shoehorned in during a 23rd hour rewrite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Don’t hate they can’t humanize a dumb lizard that only weebs love



I'm sure all those people paid to watch a monke x mute loli romance.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

Actually, come to think of it, the strangest story choice for the sixties movie wasn't Kong's electrical powers, but Godzilla's inexplicable weakness to electricity. This was never part of his design before or after this movie. The 1954 Godzilla explicitly was completely unfazed by a mega dose of electricity. The 60's Godzilla is canonically its sibling and supposedly has all the same strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Actually, come to think of it, the strangest story choice for the sixties movie wasn't Kong's electrical powers, but Godzilla's inexplicable weakness to electricity. This was never part of his design before or after this movie. The 1954 Godzilla explicitly was completely unfazed by a mega dose of electricity. The 60's Godzilla is canonically its sibling and supposedly has all the same strengths and weaknesses.



maybe kong was using magical electricity lmao idk


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Actually, come to think of it, the strangest story choice for the sixties movie wasn't Kong's electrical powers, but Godzilla's inexplicable weakness to electricity. This was never part of his design before or after this movie. The 1954 Godzilla explicitly was completely unfazed by a mega dose of electricity. The 60's Godzilla is canonically its sibling and supposedly has all the same strengths and weaknesses.


It was going to be Gozilla vs Frankenstein, so he got electrical poweres


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't GvK doing well tho?


Adjusted for inflation, Godzilla 1998 made more money than both Skull Island and Godzilla 2014


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm sure all those people paid to watch a monke x mute loli romance.


Im sure they enjoy team godzilla with their stereotypical comedic minority


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

The Runner said:


> Adjusted for inflation, Godzilla 1998 made more money than both Skull Island and Godzilla 2014



Worldwide?


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Worldwide?


Yes


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

Dammit


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

I will decide to take this as a positive once again proving that godzilla is a hot commodity despite kong fan propaganda


----------



## The Runner (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I will decide to take this as a positive once again proving that godzilla is a hot commodity despite kong fan propaganda


I mean yeah. We were making Godzilla movies in the US before Godzilla was even created in Japan


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

The Runner said:


> I mean yeah. We were making Godzilla movies in the US before Godzilla was even created in Japan



Although to be fair none of our giant radioactive monster movies survived the test of time the way gojira has.

I think


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 2, 2021)

The Runner said:


> Yes



Of course, in 1998, less than half the movies came out every year than come out now. There's so many choices nowadays that viewership is much more spread out. It's the same as how our grandparents all grew up watching the same tv shows because there were only like six channels.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 2, 2021)

finally watched Kong Skull Island in preparation for this.

Does the movie explain the size discrepancy? I would believe it if they just said he grew since then. And even the movie mentioned how Kong is young but still growing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> We got shin godzilla already two years after Edwards 2014 godzilla.
> 
> Lay out the rights situation for me, I don't understand.



I don't really get it myself, but according to one of the directors of "Shin Godzilla", there was a very brief window where Toho could make their own movie and it had to be released in 2016. When asked about "Shin Godzilla 2" (this was before Toho announced their own cinematic universe), he said that because of the contract between Toho and Legendary, Toho could not do another movie until after 2020.

No one really knows the specifics of the contract though, as it's never been revealed to the public. Apparently anime wasn't part of the deal, as toho still did that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2021)

I started watching and I noticed Stranger Things esper girl in there again - should I be watching King of Monsters first? How about Skull Island?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I started watching and I noticed Stranger Things esper girl in there again - should I be watching King of Monsters first? How about Skull Island?



You're fine.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 2, 2021)

Just got back from seeing it at the theater, the monster action more than delivered, definitely going to try and see it a 2nd time. The human cast weren't as bad as I was afraid they'd be, but my biggest problem with them was that Tywin Lannister wasn't there.  Hopefully he will be next time.


And ofc, I was Team Godzilla the whole way through.


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2021)

This is what actually pissed Godzilla off. After that Godzilla just went the fuck off on Kong. Didn't even give old boy a chance after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 2, 2021)

Vault said:


> This is what actually pissed Godzilla off. After that Godzilla just went the fuck off on Kong. Didn't even give old boy a chance after that.



He was this close to doing his liu kang bicycle kick.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 2, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> He was this close to doing his liu kang bicycle kick.


Did you see the MMA ground game Godzilla pulled out after getting that stick jammed into his throat? That's when I knew he was done playing. 

Kong was trying to keep him at bay with the ground kick but dude hopped over that with a hammer fist to the chest then a full mount  that's when I knew Kong was done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 2, 2021)

got to the part where Kong rips off a serpent thing's head and drinks its brains. Awesome


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> finally watched Kong Skull Island in preparation for this.
> 
> Does the movie explain the size discrepancy? I would believe it if they just said he grew since then. And even the movie mentioned how Kong is young but still growing.


i dont remember anyone says kong size is he bigger or not, but here he didnt seems much bigger than in skull island.

f-35 or some jet in aircraft carrier fit his hand in here.

and that hollow earth craft was in porpotional as big as the copter compared to kong then


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2021)

lol, I'm watching Ishiro Honda's "Battle in Outer Space" and the Ghidorah theme started playing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 2, 2021)

what a fuckin ass beating


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 3, 2021)

Damn what an ass beating kong got LOL 

A few more centuries and he could be up there... as a more respectable 2nd place 

Film was alright, the monster stuff at least 

6/10

Favorite part which resembled one of my favorite scenes in cinema


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Best part of the movie


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah Godzilla was taxing that ass. I really enjoyed this film showed they are levels to this shit. Not that CW let's call it a draw bs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

Kong... the worst thing that could've happened to a fighter happened to you ..... you got civilized. I mean learning sign language, being the alpha on skull island, no one else good to fight except the crawler who you beat and then taken to you own small little cozy habitat made by these humans serving your every need. 

That godzilla though..... He's been fighting monsters for years, he made bend the knee and didn't give up, roaming the oceans for a fight.  He's a killer, he'll kill you inside of 3 rounds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

MechaGodzilla is like Ivan Drogo btw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 3, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> MechaGodzilla is like Ivan Drogo btw.



The good thing about Mecha G is that getting dismantled and rebuilt/upgraded several times is established lore for this kaiju already. It's his whole schtick. You can consider the Mecha G of this movie the beta test or trial run. Godzilla's gonna need a major upgrade to face the fully-realized version.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 3, 2021)

I've had it pointed out to me that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Kong and the Super-X looking vehicle enter the portal to Hollow Earth, you can briefly hear Megalon's roar. My predictions just keep coming true. Serizawa nuked Seatopia and Megalon is coming for those asses.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 3, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> finally watched Kong Skull Island in preparation for this.
> 
> Does the movie explain the size discrepancy? I would believe it if they just said he grew since then. And even the movie mentioned how Kong is young but still growing.



John C. Reilly's character covers this in Skull Island. "Kong's still growin'." The comic book that came out around that movie showed his parents and they were closer to his size in GVK, but they were overwhelmed by fully grown Skull-Crawlers and killed.


----------



## Karma (Apr 3, 2021)

Next crossover needs to be Godzilla, Kong and Gamera Vs Destroyah


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Vault said:


> Did you see the MMA ground game Godzilla pulled out after getting that stick jammed into his throat? That's when I knew he was done playing.
> 
> Kong was trying to keep him at bay with the ground kick but dude hopped over that with a hammer fist to the chest then a full mount  that's when I knew Kong was done


I saw those uppercuts and knee to the chest Mecha G was pulling out. One spell Mecha G went straight WWE on his ass bashing his head into 3 building straight


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2021)

That was my biggest issue of the movie: Seriwaza's son. He felt like a gigantic red herring, we aren't ever really formally introduced to why he's there or what he's doing, and you only found out he's Dr. Seriwaza's son in the credits roll after the movie ends. He literally could've been any other Japanese guy and I don't think the impact or purpose in the movie would've changed at all.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Kong... the worst thing that could've happened to a fighter happened to you ..... you got civilized.


the most dangerous animal are parents that is protecting their cubs. Kong has something/someone to protect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

you would think if Godzilla went berserk they would should 2 oxygen destroyahs at his asss about 30 seconds apart


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2021)

I want Ghidorah to return in a future movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I want Ghidorah to return in a future movie


Lmao 

this is his return


----------



## S (Apr 3, 2021)

So stupid yet so accurate,


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 3, 2021)

So does Kong suplex the Chadzilla?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 3, 2021)

Fang said:


> That was my biggest issue of the movie: Seriwaza's son. He felt like a gigantic red herring, we aren't ever really formally introduced to why he's there or what he's doing, and you only found out he's Dr. Seriwaza's son in the credits roll after the movie ends. He literally could've been any other Japanese guy and I don't think the impact or purpose in the movie would've changed at all.



I thought he was just a random asian movie star they dropped in ala the recent transformers to try to get more international business.


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2021)

Anyway


reiatsuflow said:


> I thought he was just a random asian movie star they dropped in ala the recent transformers to try to get more international business.


That's exactly my issue. For all intents and purposes he's just a random guy with how the movie treated him,  it was weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I thought he was just a random asian movie star they dropped in ala the recent transformers to try to get more international business.


Naw that’s why the fight took place in Hong Kong, they already know mainland China don’t like that uppity city.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Fang said:


> Anyway
> 
> That's exactly my issue. For all intents and purposes he's just a random guy with how the movie treated him,  it was weird.


They supposedly had 5 hours worth of footage for this movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Kong Squad. The poll will close tomorrow. You can still change your vote to save some face.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kong Squad. The poll will close tomorrow. You can still change your vote to save some face.


Yea I’m changing it to Mecha G 
 Zilla beat Kong, Mecha G beat Zilla, Kong Beat Mecha G- Kong is King!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kong Beat Mecha G



Why you lying tho?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why you lying tho?


Who was the one to chop him up and get the killing blow? Say it, from your chest!


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2021)

But Godzilla saved Kong from getting his face drilled apart by Mecha-Godzilla/Ghidorah's tail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Who was the one to chop him up and get the killing blow? Say it, from your chest!



Yeah, okay. But he didn't beat him solo. Come on Huey, you're better than this.  



Fang said:


> But Godzilla saved Kong from getting his face drilled apart by Mecha-Godzilla/Ghidorah's tail.



His bias has blinded him. Sad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah, okay. But he didn't beat him solo. Come on Huey, you're better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> His bias has blinded him. Sad.


Yeah Godzilla charge his axe and helped with a tackle but let’s not come here and act like Zilla did the heavy lifting in that fight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Fang said:


> But Godzilla saved Kong from getting his face drilled apart by Mecha-Godzilla/Ghidorah's tail.


Wasn’t it the whiskey that stall Mecha G


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I've had it pointed out to me that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, really? Of all the potential cameos...

Next I expect to hear that you can briefly see Gabara in the background.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2021)

On another note, do you think Godzilla defeating Kong was toho enforced, or is that what the filmmakers wanted?

Apparently Toho had some weird restrictions, like how the filmmakers couldn't have Godzilla showing emotion (even though for a few scenes, he does), so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, do you think Godzilla defeating Kong was toho enforced, or is that what the filmmakers wanted?
> 
> Apparently Toho had some weird restrictions, like how the filmmakers couldn't have Godzilla showing emotion (even though for a few scenes, he does), so it wouldn't surprise me.


If that was the case then they zilla stans shouldn’t be proud


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, do you think Godzilla defeating Kong was toho enforced, or is that what the filmmakers wanted?
> 
> Apparently Toho had some weird restrictions, like how the filmmakers couldn't have Godzilla showing emotion (even though for a few scenes, he does), so it wouldn't surprise me.


It was the director. He had Godzilla as the winner and only jumped on the project if there was a clear winner


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2021)

The movie was basically kong being a pawn and getting in zilla's way of doing big boy shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> let’s not come here and act like Zilla did the heavy lifting in that fight.



I didn't say that. 



Huey Freeman said:


> If that was the case then they zilla stans shouldn’t be proud



This aint a fanfic. Kong winning would've been against everything the movies built up to.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> 
> 
> This aint a fanfic. Kong winning would've been against everything the movies built up to.


The movie built up Kong like Rocky


----------



## Karma (Apr 3, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, do you think Godzilla defeating Kong was toho enforced, or is that what the filmmakers wanted?
> 
> Apparently Toho had some weird restrictions, like how the filmmakers couldn't have Godzilla showing emotion (even though for a few scenes, he does), so it wouldn't surprise me.


Wingard is a massive Gojira fan


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> The movie built up Kong like Rocky


Rocky still lost the fight against Apollo. 

Here Kong got taxed twice


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> On another note, do you think Godzilla defeating Kong was toho enforced, or is that what the filmmakers wanted?
> 
> Apparently Toho had some weird restrictions, like how the filmmakers couldn't have Godzilla showing emotion (even though for a few scenes, he does), so it wouldn't surprise me.



i don't know how else it would go though
godzilla has crazy durability, ranged attacks with his atomic breath, insane strength, a powerful tail

kong getting that axe was a major deal, and he won a round with it, but we see him lose without the axe in round 3. 

with more experience in how to use the axe and manage its energy, i could see kong becoming much more even with godzilla over time though. It's a family heirloom too so its not like giving him random stuff to win with and its sort of part of "kong lore" so to speak.

Though the biggest drawback of that axe I see is he needs to charge it up without it its not that lethal. Like i wonder if he could've charged it up with Mechagodzilla's atomic laser shot which was red in color or would he need to specifically block MGZ's punches with it.  

Plus for how long it can hold a charge, like if just left to charge in those sockets around the throne.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> The movie built up Kong like Rocky



Actually the movie built up Kong like Part One Sasuke. Whereas Godzilla was Itachi. Sure, both are talented geniuses but only one was out there fighting real fights with an impressive body count while the other was chilling at home with his Orange boyfriend doing cat rescue missions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

final confrontation includes kong fighting godzilla, but godzilla is dying and passes on his scale to kong who makes a new and improved axe with it that can generate its own energy to fight ghidorah who has returned like madara as mechaghidorah


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> final confrontation includes kong fighting godzilla, but godzilla is dying and passes on his scale to kong who makes a new and improved axe with it that can generate its own energy to fight ghidorah who has returned like madara as mechaghidorah



kong also learns chidori and how to channel electricity like from king kong vs godzilla


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Actually the movie built up Kong like Part One Sasuke. Whereas Godzilla was Itachi. Sure, both are talented geniuses but only one was out there fighting real fights with an impressive body count while the other was chilling at home with his Orange boyfriend doing cat rescue missions.


Not  all analogies need tobeNaruto relatedthehasbeenoverfor 7yearsnow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Oh my God
I was only kidding but that was almost shot by shot exactly how it happened   

Charged Axe No Sell = Chidori No Sell
Shoulder dislocation = Wrist break
Kong getting thrown around = Sasuke getting thrown around
Kong getting his chest slashed = Sasuke getting blows to the gut 
Godzilla stepping on Kong's chest = Itachi holding Sasuke by the throat

And both scenarios end with the two characters coming face to face while one is in an obviously defeated position

OMG I can't

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> kong also learns chidori and how to channel electricity like from king kong vs godzilla



wait.... kong goes further and makes a plate armor using godzilla's scales
this is his "susanoo"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

"You are weak. Why are you weak? It's because you lack hatred"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2021)

So technically Ghidorah/Ghidorahs mind was the main villain of both movies ...

And technically the skull is still there with some neurons intact .. only MechaGs body was destroyed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Kong is gonna seek out Manda (the Kaiju) to get a curse seal.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 3, 2021)

want 2 make a godzilla sasuke kong naruto au fic with them being in a long line like indra and asura and the life energy we see in hollow earth having an extraterrestrial origin like how chakra came from fruit from an alien tree


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2021)

MechaG was a lightning bruiser


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 3, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> chakra came from fruit from an alien tree

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 3, 2021)

_@Charlotte D. Kurisu _damn man, first Godzilla took Kong's dignity. Now you are doing the same to his fans  

Why you gotta take away their delusion about this movie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2021)

Finally saw the movie for myself. Monke got wreckt  Best MonsterVerse movie, best monster fights

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2021)

We only know that the Monsterverse established that Kong's race and Godzilla's race were rivals, not necessarily "mortal" enemies like Kong's species was against the Skullcrawlers or Godzilla's with the Mutos; which is intriguing since it shows that both alpha species of Godzillas and Kongs have a real enemy race and it isn't each other. 

That said, the fact Kong needed to be resuscitated by humans after he was beaten in his third fight with Godzilla in Hong Kong, who wasn't trying to kill him but merely enforce that he was the primary alpha of the Titans and still nearly died from his injuries says a lot more about Big G then it does Kong. Especially when you add into the fact he did have the axe and already knew about Godzilla's abilities.

Kong might be the King. But there is only one God. And that God is Godzilla.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> We only know that the Monsterverse established that Kong's race and Godzilla's race were rivals, not necessarily "mortal" enemies like Kong's species was against the Skullcrawlers or Godzilla's with the Mutos; which is intriguing since it shows that both alpha species of Godzillas and Kongs have a real enemy race and it isn't each other.
> 
> That said, the fact Kong needed to be resuscitated by humans after he was beaten in his third fight with Godzilla in Hong Kong, who wasn't trying to kill him but merely enforce that he was the primary alpha of the Titans and still nearly died from his injuries says a lot more about Big G then it does Kong. Especially when you add into the fact he did have the axe and already knew about Godzilla's abilities.
> 
> Kong might be the King. But there is only one God. And that God is Godzilla.


Mecha G - what is a god to a non believer


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Mecha G - what is a god to a non believer


Wasn't both Godzilla and Kong both winded from fighting each other anyways when Mecha Godzilla showed up?


----------



## convict (Apr 4, 2021)

It is an anime forum so we gots to make a tier list:

1. Nuclear Godzilla

2. Mechagodzilla
3. King Ghidorah

4. Godzilla
5. Kong
6. Female Muto

7. Mothra
8. Ryodan
9. Male Muto

If Big G was fresh I still think he would have put up a better fight than that almighty asswhooping he received from Mech G


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

I have to admit Kong was a likeable protagonist

his expressions/emotions were well done too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## convict (Apr 4, 2021)

Also how many thousands of Hong Kong civilians were mass-murdered?

Is humanity fine with that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Wasn't both Godzilla and Kong both winded from fighting each other anyways when Mecha Godzilla showed up?


I highly doubt Zilla would put up a better fight even if he didn’t fight Kong. Mecha G thrusters was straight up out maneuvering Zilla, and he had everything Kong has (better flexibility was giving Zilla knees and uppercuts) with Zilla firepower.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 4, 2021)

Did Legendary get Del Toro's old Pacific Rim crew to choreograph the fights? I got so much OG Pacific Rim vibes from it - the weighty movements, the brutality, the neon lit city with tons of collateral. I half wanted to see some Jaegers drop in just to get so they could get torn to shreds by the two.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 4, 2021)

Enjoyed the tag team


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2021)

convict said:


> Also how many thousands of Hong Kong civilians were mass-murdered?
> 
> Is humanity fine with that?


What can they do to Godzilla? Nuke him? 


Looooool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)

convict said:


> It is an anime forum so we gots to make a tier list:
> 
> 1. Nuclear Godzilla
> 
> ...



Pretty obvious Godzilla is a tier above Kong. He mid-diffed him twice and took his strongest attack and got right back up.



convict said:


> Also how many thousands of Hong Kong civilians were mass-murdered?
> 
> Is humanity fine with that?



Act of God baby. What are they even gonna do? Cancel Godzilla?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 4, 2021)

Kong's strongest attack didn't even connect. The energy just discharged for some reason from the axe. And kong should've followed through instead of walking away when godzilla was out for a couple minutes instead of not even trying to get the axe. Like why thta monke climb a building and find a crane, just get the axe and start carving godzilla lol 

If that axe had actually connected godzilla's head would've been split.


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 4, 2021)

Is this movie worth watching ? I am booking tickets for sunday night.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 4, 2021)

Imagine if they gave the next mechagodzilla weapons made from the dead godzilla scales after going to hollow earth and killing kong

Like MGZ would be able to charge the scale himself and just cut through godzilla with no problem


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

convict said:


> Also how many thousands of Hong Kong civilians were mass-murdered?
> 
> Is humanity fine with that?


There was a throwaway line about evacuating the city earlier although I find it unlikely they could have done that in time.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Is this movie worth watching ? I am booking tickets for sunday night.



Depends on what you like. You wanna see big radioactive leezard and angry monke fight?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 4, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Imagine if they gave the next mechagodzilla weapons made from the dead godzilla scales after going to hollow earth and killing kong
> 
> Like MGZ would be able to charge the scale himself and just cut through godzilla with no problem



why am i so fascinated by mgz and improving him lmao

its like modding in  videogame


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> why am i so fascinated by mgz and improving him lmao
> 
> its like modding in  videogame




Yeah and you get into the whole cybernetics aspect of the Monsterverse. There's other cyborgs and robots Mecha-G can interface with, Megazord style. There's Gigan, Mogera, Gotengo, etc. and then there's the possibility of repurposing Mecha-G's chassis for Mecha-Ghidorah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

what happened to all the other monsters from KotM ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Maya Simmons  was played by Eiza Gonzalez

I knew I recognized those tits


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what happened to all the other monsters from KotM ?



Bodied off-screen, according to the March Madness style intro. 

Or at least they all had X's over their portraits. Could have just went back into hibernation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Maya Simmons  was played by Eiza Gonzalez
> 
> I knew I recognized those tits



You were looking at the top half of her? If you're not looking at a latina's ass, you're not doing it right.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2021)

I saw someone mention that one of the writers for the movie wrote some of the Shrek movies and the original screenplay to the 98 Godzilla. That beginning with Kong makes sense  



Pilaf said:


> You were looking at the top half of her? If you're not looking at a latina's ass, you're not doing it right.


I thought that sorta stuff don’t appeal to you


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I thought that sorta stuff don’t appeal to you



What sort of stuff?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> What sort of stuff?


Didn’t you mention before women don’t appeal to you? Not dissing.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> I highly doubt Zilla would put up a better fight even if he didn’t fight Kong. Mecha G thrusters was straight up out maneuvering Zilla, and he had everything Kong has (better flexibility was giving Zilla knees and uppercuts) with Zilla firepower.


Godzilla overwhelmed Kong in the third fight because of his speed and agility who kept trying to connect with the axe and missing the heavy hits for the most part. Also if you wan to talk about technique, Godzilla straight up judo tossed Kong after countering his hold.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Mechag was basically a transformers character. 

But then again I have no idea how you're supposed to do mechagodzilla any other way in live action.

I think at best, "at best", if you were still in the 2014 godzilla atmosphere, you could do mechag like an evangelion maybe. The bio parts would be ghidorah stuff. The design would have to be a bit different.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Didn’t you mention before women don’t appeal to you? Not dissing.



Living with women doesn't appeal to me. Gigantic, bouncing Latina butt cheeks do. They're aesthetically pleasing.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Godzilla overwhelmed Kong in the third fight because of his speed and agility who kept trying to connect with the axe and missing the heavy hits for the most part. Also if you wan to talk about technique, Godzilla straight up judo tossed Kong after countering his hold.


Even in feral he’s still not more agile than Mecha G, who with thrusters can side step at the very last second.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Even in feral he’s still not more agile than Mecha G, who with thrusters can side step at the very last second.


Yeah but he was doing that to Kong too. Also what do you mean by feral, its not like Kong and Godzilla aren't the same intelligence wise anyways.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Maya Simmons  was played by Eiza Gonzalez
> 
> I knew I recognized those tits


the best human character of the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Godzilla was such a primal scary force in this movie

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Mechag was basically a transformers character.


He's more of a terminator than a transformer character...why is that even an insult anyway?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

Did a 12 year old write this? Is this actually a book that's for sale?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Is this actually a book that's for sale?



yes.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yes.



Jesus Christ. And I thought the new Star Wars books were poorly written. SHEEEEIIIITTTTTTTTT


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's more of a terminator than a transformer character...why is that even an insult anyway?



I mean his design. ugly hunk of swirly cg machinery defying physics.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Jesus Christ. And I thought the new Star Wars books were poorly written. SHEEEEIIIITTTTTTTTT


I don’t bother with that stuff, the movie is always better than the novelization


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

I expect numbers to slowly crawl back to normal starting this month.

Can't wait to go back to the theater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't give them ideas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

Hollow Earth Drift

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

I vaguely remember them dodging lazers before..so his breath shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

vin diesel has it in his contract he can’t lose a fight, so Zilla is fucked

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Kong did a good job against godzilla. He's just a giant monkey. 

Godzilla took down an enormous three headed space dragon who breathes lightning. 

He was slumming it by attacking a seasick ape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Kong did a good job against godzilla. He's just a giant monkey.
> 
> Godzilla took down an enormous three headed space dragon who breathes lightning.
> 
> He was slumming it by attacking a seasick ape.


Kong was sedated not seasick


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

A drugged seasick monkey in chains. 

Godzlla's a bully.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Since they were going full showa era with the fun and goofiness they really should have figured out a way to give kong armor that godzilla had a harder time clamping on or biting through. They gave him battle ax, why not? Maybe his ancestral home had some ancient giant battle armor made of dinosaur plating or something. Figure it out.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 4, 2021)

they had my boy in chains on a boat being shipped off to mine for resources man that shit aint right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Kong did a good job against godzilla. He's just a giant monkey.
> 
> Godzilla took down an enormous three headed space dragon who breathes lightning.
> 
> He was slumming it by attacking a seasick ape.


Pretty much. Ghidorah was a rival alpha Titan whose presence alone before any battle was making the other Titans/daikaijuus bend the knee to him aside from Godzilla and the fucker was creating massive hurricanes and storms with just his power. And before that Godzilla beat two of the Mutos by himself.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> vin diesel has it in his contract he can’t lose a fight, so Zilla is fucked


I thought that was The Rock?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I thought that was The Rock?


Vin has one as well, it’s the reason why they both had issues in Fast 5. And Statham has one that he can’t look weak or some shit like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2021)

>fragile male actor egos


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2021)

If it makes the Kong fans feel any better....

*Spoiler*: __ 



... his FYE themed chocolate bar tastes better than Godzilla’s

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >fragile male actor egos



Godzilla has it in his contract that he can't show emotion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >fragile male actor egos


It’s how they are marketed, majority of their fans and audience are machismo guys or women are into that shit.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 4, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> If it makes the Kong fans feel any better....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2021)

Even if godzilla _tried_ to show emotion he'd just defeat emotion like he defeats everything because he's so alpha.

Kong over here having an existential crisis about "home" and being lonely, godzilla's trying to murder anyone who crowds him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Since they were going full showa era with the fun and goofiness they really should have figured out a way to give kong armor that godzilla had a harder time clamping on or biting through. They gave him battle ax, why not? Maybe his ancestral home had some ancient giant battle armor made of dinosaur plating or something. Figure it out.



That might've been pretty cool. The axe was made out of a Godzilla spine, right? Maybe the armor would be made out of the bones of Godzilla's species.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2021)

Do you think there might be a 'Godzilla Vs Kong 2', as in a movie that surrounds a rematch? 

If they do, Kong probably would get the victory that time. But honestly, I kind of feel like the novelty would've worn off.

Now a "Godzilla Vs Kong Vs Gamera", on the other hand.

Or if they really want to be metal, Godzilla Vs Kong Vs 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pulgasari


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Even if godzilla _tried_ to show emotion he'd just defeat emotion like he defeats everything because he's so alpha.
> 
> Kong over here having an existential crisis about "home" and being lonely, godzilla's trying to murder anyone who crowds him.


Monsterverse: Other Titans alpha exists
*proceeds to murk them into oblivion*
Godzilla: And I took that personally

Though for real he did show clear emotion after his first fight with Kong where he menacingly smirks/smiles among the destroyed naval ships in the ocean right back at Kong


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Monsterverse: Other Titans alpha exists
> *proceeds to murk them into oblivion*
> Godzilla: And I took that personally
> 
> Though for real he did show clear emotion after his first fight with Kong where he menacingly smirks/smiles among the destroyed naval ships in the ocean right back at Kong



He also briefly looks scared when Mechagodzilla is about to finish him.

Edit: "Scared" is probably the wrong word. It was more resignation than fear. 

Wingard said that he found ways of working around the rule, but I also wonder if Legendary absolutely has to follow the rules, as apparently Toho had a list of things to do and not do for the 1990's film, but Roland Emmerich simply ignored them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Zilla is booked like Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2021)

I ain't gonna lie, I absolutely despised the three Godzilla movies in the Monsterverse, but I liked Kong: Skulle Island. Didn't think it was a masterpiece, but I like it well enough. Especially the first half of it. It kinda got lost after that, but still fun tho.

Anyway, what can we expect from now on? Can we expect more Legendary Godzilla movies? Will Toho start producing Godzilla movies again? Will both produce Godzilla movies in the coming five years, or neither?

For the record I do think Shin Godzilla is magnificent, and I am hoping for more Toho Godzilla movies for sure. As for the Legendary ones I do not mind if this was the last one. For me personally it's been a waste of time, all three movies. But I get why people liked them, and I understand that these movies isn't aimed towards people like me.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)

Finally saw the movie.  Kinda crazy how I understood what Godzilla was saying to Kong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

I saw this movie with a friend on last Friday night, two days ago; as I may have mentioned, this friend is a _Godzilla_ fanatic, so he enjoyed the movie very much.

As for me, the movie was the typical monster mayhem that I have grown to expect from such movies, with occasional focus on the human characters, to provide the audience people with people with whom they can identify, but I honestly do not remember the humans from the majority of these movies, since they are too often unmemorable and interchangeable.

As is typical of these movies, there were some serious gaps in logic; first, the idea of a hollow planet is entirely unfeasible, because gravity would pull all mass toward the center of the planet; second, how could there be light inside of the planet? Third, even if there was a breathable atmosphere in the center of the Earth, the gravity and air pressure would kill normal animals almost instantly. Also, if Apex was such a powerful company with extremely advanced technology, how was their computer system not protected from being short-circuited by liquid? Could the writers not have devised a more interested idea than such a cliched plot device?

I was displeased by the lack of a post-credits scene, since at least two other movies in this franchise had those.

Does anyone think that the movie was hinting at Mecha King Gidorah appearing in a future film? That would be awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah the godzilla human team was the only unbearable part of the movie. Watching two idiots and a teenage girl get through security into the main control room, trying to guess a password, and short circuit the panel with less than 250mL of fluid was just a wtf plot. Realistically, swat boys like in 2014 godzilla could have pulled off the same thing  more convincingly. 

Kong's group was alright.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Yeah the godzilla human team was the only unbearable part of the movie. Watching two idiots and a teenage girl get through security into the main control room, trying to guess a password, and short circuit the panel with less than 250mL of fluid was just a wtf plot. Realistically, swat boys like in 2014 godzilla could have pulled off the same thing  more convincingly.



Yes, I also forgot to mention how ridiculous it was when the trio were found in Hong Kong that they did not immediately drop back down into the tunnel and escape; why did they simply stand there and allow themselves to be captured?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2021)

My theater had to be evacuated RIGHT AT THE FINAL BATTLE FFS. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Reactions: Funny 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> My theater had to be evacuated RIGHT AT THE FINAL BATTLE FFS. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



Why? What happened?


----------



## Jagger (Apr 5, 2021)

Kong fans got rekt.

By the way, was Ghidora the consciousness of MechaG? Since the entire neural network was built upon Ghidora's remains.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Vin has one as well, it’s the reason why they both had issues in Fast 5. And Statham has one that he can’t look weak or some shit like that.




When did Triple H become a movie star and split himself into three living breathing egos?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why? What happened?


Some medical emergency in the theater. Everyone was compensated with a free movie ticket so it wasn't all bad.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Broleta (Apr 5, 2021)

Pretty good movie. The fights were fun and creative. I'd like to archive the version that doesn't have Willy Bobby Brown, fat nerd and the podcaster.


----------



## The Runner (Apr 5, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


>


I still hate it

Kaguya ate the Chakra Chakra Fruit, and its not even a joke


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2021)

Godzilla vs Kong has already far surpassed Terminator Dark Fate like twice over in its first week world-wide compared to the 60+ days that the latter had before the pandemic went down and apparently some film critics aren't happy about it. On a more concerning note is while this is going to be a real blockbuster revenue wise, the continuation of the Monsterverse for Godzilla is up in the air since Toho may or may not revoke the license rights since there is indication they want to do their own interconnected Godzilla universe.

Hopefully Legendary is able to retain the licensing rights.

And on another note: I did not like Kong: Skull Island much at all. Action was fine but the movie felt composed very oddly in how the story was segmented. I think Godzilla 2014 and Godzilla: King of Monsters were far better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2021)

Kong was my favorite. 

First Godzilla pissed me off, the second was pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Remove Sam Jackson and Skull Island is actually trash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2021)

GvK delivered on monster mayhem.

Human writing is arguably the worst here.

Surprising how the 1st Legendary Godzilla 2014 movie had the best human writing out of the 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 5, 2021)

Comic Book Guy said:


> GvK delivered on monster mayhem.
> 
> Human writing is arguably the worst here.
> 
> Surprising how the 1st Legendary Godzilla 2014 movie had the best human writing out of the 3.



idk KoM had way too much focus and screen time on characters that really had no business being there

At least, kong's group served as effective exposition into kong's character, but if you're solely talking  about G's group... In sheer concentration of shit potency they surpass everything. They didn't waste that much screen time enough for me to openly grow tired of the film.

2014 is the goat human cast of monster movies tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> 2014 is the goat human cast of monster movies tho




It doesn't have Lizzy Caplan so no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It doesn't have Lizzy Caplan so no.



dont know who that is O_o

but yeah nvm I forgot Arnold exists in predator


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> dont know who that is O_o
> 
> but yeah nvm I forgot Arnold exists in predator



The honey pot from The Interview.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 5, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> idk KoM had way too much focus and screen time on characters that really had no business being there
> 
> At least, kong's group served as effective exposition into kong's character, but if you're solely talking  about G's group... In sheer concentration of shit potency they surpass everything. They didn't waste that much screen time enough for me to openly grow tired of the film.
> 
> 2014 is the goat human cast of monster movies tho


I agree. The human cast for 2014 Godzilla were tolerable and actually helped to bring down the whole point Godzilla represents (i.e. he's a force of nature, etcetera...). KoM's human cast was horrid, what a waste of talent considering Charles Dance was part of the movie.

Now, this movie's human cast was arguably the worst of the Monsterverse so far, imho. The teenager group was so cringe and unfunny, specially the obese kid.

Edit: Actually, I take that back. The aforementioned kid actually had a semblance of sense whenever he went "wtf" at what was going on around him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

If Bernie really did shower with bleach, he would need to protect his eyes, so that he was not blinded, and, even then, bleach is corrosive, so it would irritate his skin.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2021)

A black man showering with bleach is borderline racist as well.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> My theater had to be evacuated RIGHT AT THE FINAL BATTLE FFS. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


 I love it!


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is it? Bleach does not care about a person's ethnicity; it burns everyone equally.


Don't mind him, he and Huey are just salty cuz Godzilla whooped Kong's ass

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 5, 2021)

Remember how hyped Kong's fans were when they heard Kong didn't care about Ghidorah's call? 

Well, now we know he was too shook to come knowing King Ghidorah will floor his ass harder than Godzilla did

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2021)

So what did you guys think of Ghidorah possessing Mechagodzilla?

I liked the idea, but the execution was too rushed to really make it land home.

Edit:

Like I said, my biggest issue with the movie was the lack of stakes involved. I actually think Mechagodzilla should've gone rogue earlier and started destroying the city shortly before the final battle between Kong and Godzilla. I think that would've made their final fight a bit more dramatic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Ghidorah possessing Mechagodzilla?


Kevin best villain

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Willing to bet Toho pulled strings to make Kong take a dive


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Willing to bet Toho pulled strings to make Kong take a dive


Nah, Godzilla winning is just common sense

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Willing to bet Toho pulled strings to make Kong take a dive


Yes, Toho, the company who went out of their way to release public statements saying that Kong won in 1962

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is it? Bleach does not care about a person's ethnicity; it burns everyone equally.



Do not forget the tragedy of jussie smollette the wise, who claimed he was attacked with bleach due to the racial implications

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 6, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> So what did you guys think of Ghidorah possessing Mechagodzilla?


i feels like the movie was planed 2.5 hr or 3 hrs but many sub plot was removed to make it simpler


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Yes, Toho, the company who went out of their way to release public statements saying that Kong won in 1962


Zilla stans are so sensitive I can see why they had him win. you’ll probably lose all your collective minds if they had Kong win  

Not like Toho had ridiculous demands on how Zilla should be written nope, because a company never ever changes their mind nope!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Yes, Toho, the company who went out of their way to release public statements saying that Kong won in 1962



Yeah, but once again, Kong used to be more popular than Godzilla, even in Japan and I remember hearing somewhere that Toho has at least occasionally retrospectively declared it a draw.

These days the issue is more contentious than it once was, as Godzilla is arguably just as iconic and would become a good guy. Strangely, the fandom just tries to forget him being pwned by baby Mothra's instead of arguing against it.

I personally think it was obvious Kong won though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but once again, Kong used to be more popular than Godzilla, even in Japan and I remember hearing somewhere that Toho has at least occasionally retrospectively declared it a draw.
> 
> These days the issue is more contentious than it once was, as Godzilla is arguably just as iconic and would become a good guy. Strangely, the fandom just tries to forget him being pwned by baby Mothra's instead of arguing against it.
> 
> I personally think it was obvious Kong won though.


@Karma there you have it from the #1 Zilla expert on the site. Trying to outright lie


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2021)

Kong never stood a chance. He's just a zoo animal

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Zilla stans are so sensitive I can see why they had him win.


U can literally see who i voted for in the polls, i just think ur defense of Kong is hella annoying



Huey Freeman said:


> Trying to outright lie


Karma: Toho said Kong won
MH: Toho said Kong won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> U can literally see who i voted for in the polls, i just think ur defense of Kong is hella annoying
> 
> 
> Karma: Toho said Kong won
> MH: Toho said Kong won


Karma: Toho went out their way to say Kong won
MH: The more or less called it a draw but it was obvious who won.

you have big talks but bitch out whenever you fall on your face


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> MH: The more or less called it a draw but it was obvious who won


Huey, the first word in his post literally "Yeah". Acting like the entire first half of the thing u quoted doesnt exist doesnt mean other people cant see it.

He even said he isnt sure if weather they ever went back on thir original statment is.

I legitimately cant fathom what ur problem is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu  Put my vote on Godzilla, i refuse to be associated with Huey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Yes, Toho, the company who went out of their way to release public statements saying that Kong won in 1962


@MartialHorror so this statement of mine is correct?

Just answer with a simple Yes/No since some people in the thread lack basic reading comprehension


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Huey, the first word in his post literally "Yeah". Acting like the entire first half of the thing u quoted doesnt exist doesnt mean other people cant see it.
> 
> He even said he isnt sure if weather they ever went back on thir original statment is.
> 
> I legitimately cant fathom what ur problem is


my problem why you changing the topic like you didn’t attack me for my opinion first.  For fuck sakes you guys sad as fuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> @MartialHorror so this statement of mine is correct?
> 
> Just answer with a simple Yes/No since some people in the thread lack basic reading comprehension


And I have the problem


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> like you didn’t attack me for my opinion first.


Quote the post of me attacking ur opinion.


Huey Freeman said:


> And I have the problem


If im lying then he should respond with No. I mean u think ur right, so theres nothing u should be worried about, Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Yes, Toho, the company who went out of their way to release public statements saying that Kong won in 1962


Literally on the same page. That feel when you this dense


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Quote the post of me attacking ur opinion.
> 
> If im lying then he should respond with No. I mean u think ur right, so theres nothing u should be worried about, Huey


I ain’t worried cause unlike you, my entire life isn’t revolve around my online persona.


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Literally on the same page. That feel when you this dense


Me telling u y Toho didnt have a problem with Godzilla losing to Kong in the past is an attack?  


Huey Freeman said:


> I ain’t worried cause unlike you, my entire life isn’t revolve around my online persona.


I dont take issue with being wrong. I do take issue with u calling me liar for something thats correct tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2021)

Gojira put them fear of God (aka himself) into monke

when he started snapping like a croc on all fours - you could feel the terror on Kong


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2021)

Kong should have never left the zoo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> Me telling u y Toho didnt have a problem with Godzilla losing to Kong in the past is an attack?
> 
> I dont take issue with being wrong. I do take issue with u calling me liar for something thats correct tho


I have no doubt Toho said Kong won, what I doubt is the claim of the emphatically went out their way to do so. Which is my point if you had basic comprehension skills. Cause as far as I know they basically were like


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone else feel like these tiles were way too small to have been laid by Kong's species, and may have been created by humans, atleast in part?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Anyone else feel like these tiles were way too small to have been laid by Kong's species, and may have been created by humans, atleast in part?


If Kong ancestors were smart enough to harness the Earths natural radiation, If Kong spends enough time there to learn all this, Zilla don’t want none after.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> If Kong ancestors were smart enough to harness the Earths natural radiation, If Kong spends enough time there to learn all this, Zilla don’t want none after.



well
it would depend on how much the humans contributed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Karma said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  Put my vote on Godzilla, i refuse to be associated with Huey



Huey is cool people, we go way back. He just overdosed on copium. I was worse when Marvel vs Capcom Infinite released. 



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Anyone else feel like these tiles were way too small to have been laid by Kong's species, and may have been created by humans, atleast in part?



98% sure you're overthinking it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Huey is cool people, we go way back. He just overdosed on copium. I was worse when Marvel vs Capcom Infinite released.
> 
> 
> 
> 98% sure you're overthinking it.



credits from godzilla kotm



> show ancient humans worshipped titans.
> 
> Forming symbiotic relationships with some
> 
> ...



am i really overthinking it am I really????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 6, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> am i really overthinking it am I really????????




Where is there sunlight in the center of the earth?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Where is there sunlight in the center of the earth?



Because of the sun

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 6, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Because of the sun



asked and answered


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Huey is cool people, we go way back. He just overdosed on copium. I was worse when Marvel vs Capcom Infinite released.
> 
> 
> 
> 98% sure you're overthinking it.


They take it  too personal it’s hard for me to fuck around. Like they really think they gonna brag in my face without any push back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 6, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> asked and answered


lol honestly the hollow earth is a conspiracy theory and that theory usually models an "inner sun" so they basically had the whole conspiracy theory in the movie sun included

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2021)

A sub at the center of the earth is the least ridiculous thing from the movie 

like how there’s a natural worm hole  at the Antarctic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 6, 2021)

all that formatting went sideways, give me a second


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 6, 2021)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> lol honestly the hollow earth is a conspiracy theory and that theory usually models an "inner sun" so they basically had the whole conspiracy theory in the movie sun included








Our universe itself lies in the interior of a hollow world
The Earth is hollow, with an inner sun and a more advanced civilization than ours within
Some of the Inner Earth people are aware of Earth's outer surface, and others are not
Earth's radius is 3,963 miles long and the halfway point between Outer Earth and Inner Earth is 400 miles below us
There are 3 openings into the inner earth: 2 near the poles and 1 in the Himalayas
The aurora borealis is really sunlight from the inner sun
Global warming is really caused by the Earth's inner sun
Most UFOs don't come from outer space. They come from "inner space"
Human beings were created (that is, invented) via genetic experiments that were conducted by reptilian aliens. These reptilian aliens, also known as the "Anunnaki" or the "Reptilians," still rule the Earth to this day
The Reptilians have indoctrinated you so thoroughly that you are probably too weak-minded to even fathom that they exist



> The HEPCATs Hollow Earth Proponents for Capturing Alien Technology are working to capture the technology used by the Aliens and Inner Earth societies so we can use it for needed things like energy independence, more efficient means of transportation, and better television reception.



Hey @MartialHorror is there any way gigan could be tied into this reptilian/anunnaki stuff since he was apparently sent to earth thousands of years ago by some advanced race?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 6, 2021)

so is this worth gettin HBOMax for?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 6, 2021)

Unsatisfied Kong fans, he’s getting his own anime on Netflix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 6, 2021)

So safe to say stegosaurus is stronger than monke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2021)

Just gonna point out that Kong seemingly won in the 1962 movie because Kong was way more popular overseas and globally, not because he was supposedly as popular or more popular in Japan because he never was. Toho was also in the middle of lucrative deals with Hollywood/American film industry at the time letting America westernize and localize Toho's japanese movies; namely Godzilla, Rodan, and some other stuff.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Kong never stood a chance. He's just a zoo animal


I felt sorry for him   









































Not really

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2021)

Karma said:


> @MartialHorror so this statement of mine is correct?
> 
> Just answer with a simple Yes/No since some people in the thread lack basic reading comprehension



Yes. 



reiatsuflow said:


> Our universe itself lies in the interior of a hollow world
> The Earth is hollow, with an inner sun and a more advanced civilization than ours within
> Some of the Inner Earth people are aware of Earth's outer surface, and others are not
> Earth's radius is 3,963 miles long and the halfway point between Outer Earth and Inner Earth is 400 miles below us
> ...


Sure.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2021)

MO said:


> so is this worth gettin HBOMax for?



No

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2021)

Are there drugs and hookers on hollow earth?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Unsatisfied Kong fans, he’s getting his own anime on Netflix



Godzilla made Kong into an anime investment. Baka Saru Gaijin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Godzilla made Kong into an anime investment. Baka Saru Gaijin.


Would be funny the did all this and Toho still didn’t renew the right

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Would be funny the did all this and Toho still didn’t renew the right



Then Kong is left with a slice of life dramedy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Godzilla made Kong into an anime investment. Baka Saru Gaijin.


Whats so funny about investing in the property that made the most profit in these monster films?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2021)

So if they make another film and you can add one new monster from the Toho movies, which one shall it be? 

I'd probably say Anguirus, as he needs some serious lovin. 

But I also like Gigan and Spacegodzilla.


----------



## Sequester (Apr 8, 2021)

i haven't seen the movie yet but i know it got everyone i kno treating gorillas like supernatural creatures that can one shot apex predators


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2021)

Sequester said:


> i haven't seen the movie yet but i know it got everyone i kno treating gorillas like supernatural creatures that can one shot apex predators


Godzilla is a fictional animal


----------



## Sequester (Apr 8, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Godzilla is a fictional animal


yes the movie along with all the characters are fictional

im telling you tho kong got ppl out here thinking gorillas are martial art experts that would break croc jaws n judo chop tiger spines


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2021)

Sequester said:


> yes the movie along with all the characters are fictional
> 
> im telling you tho kong got ppl out here thinking gorillas are martial art experts that would break croc jaws n judo chop tiger spines


They ain’t pushovers not like those predators are going to baby shake them either.


----------



## Sequester (Apr 8, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> They ain’t pushovers not like those predators are going to baby shake them either.


i disagree

great apes in general matchup terribly to top predators

gorillas included
they don't fight like king kong


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 8, 2021)

I was about to say what about the lion killer apes but apparently they're only legends.

For now.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2021)

I will hate Toho until the day I die if they won’t allow more American Goji.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 8, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I will hate Toho until *the day I die* if they won’t allow more American Goji.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 9, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was about to say what about the lion killer apes but apparently they're only legends.
> 
> For now.


yeah the bili apes who "hunt lions" and howl at the moon

these chimp/gorilla hybrids


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I will hate Toho until the day I die if they won’t allow more American Goji.


It’s not making bank not enough of you weebs interested


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> It’s not making bank not enough of you weebs interested


You complain that people start fights with you over your opinions yet you go dissing other people for theirs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> You complain that people start fights with you over your opinions yet you go dissing other people for theirs


How is that a diss? If that’s a diss you brittle as fuck and I don’t complaint I just point out the fact

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 9, 2021)

If they don't allow us to use Godzilla we'll make our own kaiju, with blackjack and hookers.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> How is that a diss? If that’s a diss you brittle as fuck and I don’t complaint I just point out the fact


So if I say DCEU fans love wet smelly dog shit, you’re not gonna go ape shit on me?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> So if I say DCEU fans love wet smelly dog shit, you’re not gonna go ape shit on me?


Nope, I’m not like you MCU fanatics. How many  pages of shit talking you guys do in DCEU threads surely makes that accusation laughable the way you jump down anyone throat  who doesn’t think any MCU show or movie is the hottest thing since slice bread


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nope


Ok good, that’s all I need to know.
























DCEU fans like wet smelly dog shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Ok good, that’s all I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We live in a society.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 9, 2021)

Lol this


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 10, 2021)

The opening bit with Mothra maybe low hanging fruit, but it's still absolute gold


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 10, 2021)

Let's be real. If Kong got bodied by Godzilla, he ain't chewing on Supes anytime soon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Let's be real. If Kong got bodied by Godzilla, he ain't chewing on Supes anytime soon.


Zilla or any titan ain’t chewing on supes either


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 10, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Zilla or any titan ain’t chewing on supes either


Yeah. What I was getting at. Supes is a whole other league.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2021)

due to this movie - I went and watched the 1976 Kong


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 11, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> due to this movie - I went and watched the 1976 Kong



Why would you do that to yourself?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2021)

I've never watched the peter jackson one all the way through lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2021)

I don't remember the 1976 Kong being bad. I thought it had its moments, but it also had a lot of weird and uncomfortable moments... but mostly was just middling. 

As a kid, I thought "King Kong Lives" was terrifying. The scene where Kong breaks a dude in half freaked me out. I haven't watched it since, but I have seen the clips of that scene and it doesn't look very good.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 11, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've never watched the peter jackson one all the way through lol



Only one creature is capable of making a post like this one. 







The Abominable Snowman.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2021)

Watched the movie again. Turns out I only missed the last 10 fuckin minutes of the movie in the first viewing when we got kicked out of the theater.

Overall, I really enjoyed it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



my only nitpick is that I wish the final fight between the 3 was slightly longer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2021)

Godzilla movies from a western perspective are basically the same plot
 New terrifying titan comes online
Kick Zilla’s ass
Human investigate
Cities get leveled
Zilla ass lick again
Zilla turn on his dues ex machina gain a new power up 
Zilla wins
Zilla roars and swims away


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 13, 2021)

10 more years of zilla

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Godzilla vs. Batman. Book it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Godzilla vs. Batman. Book it.


Godzilla: Save Mothra.
Batman: WHY DID YOU SAY THAT NAME?!?!
Godzilla: Woah chill man, I said Mothra!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Godzilla vs. Batman. Book it.



I remember hearing that Toho had a legit 'Godzilla Vs Batman' idea in the pipeline, although admittedly I can't remember how it would've played out or if it was one of those urban legend projects that never really existed, like "Godzilla vs Satan".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember hearing that Toho had a legit 'Godzilla Vs Batman' idea in the pipeline, although admittedly I can't remember how it would've played out or if it was one of those urban legend projects that never really existed, like "Godzilla vs Satan".



How do you even make that work?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How do you even make that work?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How do you even make that work?



Here is a link about it. 

It isn't an actual fight. Batman and Robin are trying to stop a mad scientist, who has somehow gotten control over Godzilla. This was supposed to be an immediate sequel to "King Kong Vs Godzilla", so Godzilla would've been the bad guy and would've been jobbed out again. Batman does devise a plan to stop Godzilla and it sounds pretty derivative of the first Gamera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is a link about it.
> 
> It isn't an actual fight. Batman and Robin are trying to stop a mad scientist, who has somehow gotten control over Godzilla. This was supposed to be an immediate sequel to "King Kong Vs Godzilla", so Godzilla would've been the bad guy and would've been jobbed out again. Batman does devise a plan to stop Godzilla and it sounds pretty derivative of the first Gamera.



Would've actually been cool to see ngl.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 15, 2021)

40% Iron Sky 2: The Coming Race
40% Mega Shark 3: Mega Shark vs Mecha Shark
10% AndMyAxe.gif
5% There's one single computer controlling the army robot and if the computer malfunctions, the army shuts down robot explodes.
5% And they did it with spilling a fucking drink on the cpu fans.

How is it possible to fit this much stupid in a big budget production? Iron Sky 2 and Mega Shark 3 are charming because they are bad on purpose, but this one isn't.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Apr 18, 2021)

Loved the movie but there was something that was bugging me.

How did Godzilla know about Mechagodzilla? MBB's character said it attacked apex because it knew it was going to replace him. I get Godzilla and other titans can sense each other somehow (The first movie implies that it's through some form of advanced echolocation because it overheard the Mutos communicating) but how did it know about MG a machine and how did he know they were trying to replace him? 

I feel like this is too blatantly aware to be just a big plot hole I feel like I'm just missing something.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Apr 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Godzilla vs. Batman. Book it.


Looked it up Toho originally had plans for a Godzilla vs Batman movie in the early showa era that never got through.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 18, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Loved the movie but there was something that was bugging me.
> 
> How did Godzilla know about Mechagodzilla? MBB's character said it attacked apex because it knew it was going to replace him. I get Godzilla and other titans can sense each other somehow (The first movie implies that it's through some form of advanced echolocation because it overheard the Mutos communicating) but how did it know about MG a machine and how did he know they were trying to replace him?
> 
> I feel like this is too blatantly aware to be just a big plot hole I feel like I'm just missing something.


Godzilla has that sort of sense. Before Ghidorah was freed in Antarctica in the last movie, he knew right away that something was going to happen. And Apex were also tampering with Ghidorah’s remains, so that’s probably another reason why he was pissed.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## wibisana (Apr 18, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Loved the movie but there was something that was bugging me.
> 
> How did Godzilla know about Mechagodzilla? MBB's character said it attacked apex because it knew it was going to replace him. I get Godzilla and other titans can sense each other somehow (The first movie implies that it's through some form of advanced echolocation because it overheard the Mutos communicating) but how did it know about MG a machine and how did he know they were trying to replace him?
> 
> I feel like this is too blatantly aware to be just a big plot hole I feel like I'm just missing something.


the heart/power generator thing was said to attract Godzilla. he can sense power level i guess

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Loved the movie but there was something that was bugging me.
> 
> How did Godzilla know about Mechagodzilla? MBB's character said it attacked apex because it knew it was going to replace him. I get Godzilla and other titans can sense each other somehow (The first movie implies that it's through some form of advanced echolocation because it overheard the Mutos communicating) but how did it know about MG a machine and how did he know they were trying to replace him?
> 
> I feel like this is too blatantly aware to be just a big plot hole I feel like I'm just missing something.


he sensed Ghidorahs brain/neural activity

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 18, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Loved the movie but there was something that was bugging me.
> 
> How did Godzilla know about Mechagodzilla? MBB's character said it attacked apex because it knew it was going to replace him. I get Godzilla and other titans can sense each other somehow (The first movie implies that it's through some form of advanced echolocation because it overheard the Mutos communicating) but how did it know about MG a machine and how did he know they were trying to replace him?
> 
> I feel like this is too blatantly aware to be just a big plot hole I feel like I'm just missing something.



He either sensed the massive power source and it felt like a threat to him, or he sensed Ghidorah's brain activity and definitely decided to shut that shit down immediately. Either way, he was sensing something that made him immediately hostile. We know from the current canon graphic novels and books that Godzilla doesn't just attack any Titan he senses. He routinely does "wellness checks" on the likes of Behemoth, Rodan, Methusela and the others to make sure they're doing okay and not overstepping the bounds of their jobs. (He's got them working to restore the Earth's environment as sort of an elite task force. Behemoth is regrowing the Amazon with his healing radiation, for instance.)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2021)

I was under the impression that Godzilla was sensing Ghidorah's brain.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2021)

I watched "Rebirth of Mothra" for the first time. It's pretty cheesy and not what I would call great, although it must be graded on a curve because it's clearly made for kids. But that version of Ghidorah is f@cking bad-ass. It might be my favorite incarnation of Ghidorah, at least from a design standpoint. 

Mothra Leo was pretty cool too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 21, 2021)

I’d watch a movie of this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2021)

Godzilla vs. Pacific Rim when


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2021)

Was it ever explained why Kong did not become involved in the battle for dominance during _King of the Monsters?_


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Was it ever explained why Kong did not become involved in the battle for dominance during _King of the Monsters?_


this film more than demonstrated he would have been a casualty in KotM


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Was it ever explained why Kong did not become involved in the battle for dominance during _King of the Monsters?_


Yup


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2021)

Pretty sure a charge axe Kong with actual arms would have put up more of a fight to ghidorah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2021)

Yeah, but Godzilla required his super nuclear form in order to defeat Ghidorah. He required no such thing to defeat Kong.

It would've been an interesting fight though.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 23, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but Godzilla required his super nuclear form in order to defeat Ghidorah. He required no such thing to defeat Kong.
> 
> It would've been an interesting fight though.


human could have build kong a gun or sniper rifle
just like how shinji beat that prism angel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but Godzilla required his super nuclear form in order to defeat Ghidorah. He required no such thing to defeat Kong.
> 
> It would've been an interesting fight though.


Kong forced Zilla to stop using his atomic breath. Kong mistake was to abandon his axe


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2021)

Kong already slashed Godzillas fat thigh with the charged axe and it barely did anything


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kong already slashed Godzillas fat thigh with the charged axe and it barely did anything


It’s penetrated him and he didn’t exactly slashed him when it was charged. If Kong had the axe at max power as he had with Mecha he would have cut Zilla in half


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2021)

it was charged from back in Hollow Earth


----------



## wibisana (Apr 23, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kong already slashed Godzillas fat thigh with the charged axe and it barely did anything


kong was holding back. he wasnt killer animal


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 23, 2021)

I mean the fact Kong needs a super charged magical Axe just to stand a chance should tell you all you need to know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 24, 2021)

I hope WB never goes through with that stupid fucking Batman vs Godzilla idea if you want to kill a franchise that’s how you to do it.

I want to watch giant Kaiju beat the shit outta each other not making him job for Batman but the fact they were even thinking about that says a lot.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Was it ever explained why Kong did not become involved in the battle for dominance during _King of the Monsters?_



He heard Ghidorah calling out for help and ignored it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I hope WB never goes through with that stupid fucking Batman vs Godzilla idea if you want to kill a franchise that’s how you to do it.
> 
> I want to watch giant Kaiju beat the shit outta each other not making him job for Batman but the fact they were even thinking about that says a lot.



That was Toho, not WB. 

At the time though, Toho clearly wasn't sure what to do with Godzilla, and Batman wasn't really a prestigious property. It would never happen now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2021)

It hasn’t even come out in Japan yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Was it ever explained why Kong did not become involved in the battle for dominance during _King of the Monsters?_


He was in jail


Not kidding

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2021)

started rewatching Heisei Godzilla


SOUL


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2021)

^ probably my fav scene in any Godzilla movie ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2021)

Boggles me that they killed off Bryan Cranston's character, and wanted us to follow along the bland character of Aaron Taylor-Johnston.

Cranston should have carried over into the sequel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I mean the fact Kong needs a super charged magical Axe just to stand a chance should tell you all you need to know


I mean the other guy is spamming nukes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I hope WB never goes through with that stupid fucking Batman vs Godzilla idea if you want to kill a franchise that’s how you to do it.
> 
> I want to watch giant Kaiju beat the shit outta each other not making him job for Batman but the fact they were even thinking about that says a lot.


The salt from the Zilla Stans when Bat Ben whoop that lizard ass would be glorious


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 26, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ^ probably my fav scene in any Godzilla movie ever



"Take that, you dinosaur."


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2021)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Boggles me that they killed off Bryan Cranston's character, and wanted us to follow along the bland character of Aaron Taylor-Johnston.
> 
> Cranston should have carried over into the sequel.



What's weird is taylor johnston has turned into a great character actor and I almost never recognize him when he shows up anymore (tenet, nocturnal animals).

He's got that brad pitt thing where he's super bland in main roles but really fun as a character actor.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 27, 2021)

2-3 more days until the movie leaves HBO Max


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> He either sensed the massive power source and it felt like a threat to him, or he sensed Ghidorah's brain activity and definitely decided to shut that shit down immediately. Either way, he was sensing something that made him immediately hostile. We know from the current canon graphic novels and books that Godzilla doesn't just attack any Titan he senses. He routinely does "wellness checks" on the likes of Behemoth, Rodan, Methusela and the others to make sure they're doing okay and not overstepping the bounds of their jobs. (He's got them working to restore the Earth's environment as sort of an elite task force. Behemoth is regrowing the Amazon with his healing radiation, for instance.)


Godzilla: Project Manager


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Godzilla: Project Manager



That's pretty much what "King of the Monsters" actually entails, yes, as incredibly geeky and dumb as it sounds. It's his job to boost team morale, keep everyone on schedule, and occasionally terminate under-performing or toxic team-members.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> That's pretty much what "King of the Monsters" actually entails, yes, as incredibly geeky and dumb as it sounds. It's his job to boost team morale, keep everyone on schedule, and occasionally terminate under-performing or toxic team-members.


He's basically the Kaiju version of Hank Scorpio then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> He's basically the Kaiju version of Hank Scorpio then.


Simpsons is a historically great show lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 27, 2021)

Paging @Huey Freeman, your monke might be getting a sequel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Paging @Huey Freeman, your monke might be getting a sequel.


Kong is the money maker. Zilla wasn’t making shit until Kong enter the domain

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2021)

Son of Kong? I thought Kongs were extinct. Who did Kong fuck?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 28, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Son of Kong? I thought Kongs were extinct. Who did Kong fuck?


Yo mama

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 28, 2021)

Maybe the version of Godzilla is a girl


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ^ probably my fav scene in any Godzilla movie ever



it's like watching a bollywood drama movie lmao


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 28, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yo mama


Fucking got him @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2021)

I told y'all a month ago, this is Kong's franchise now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 28, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I told y'all a month ago, this is Kong's franchise now



Is that why he dragged his burnt, beaten ass to a literal other dimension?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 28, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Son of Kong? I thought Kongs were extinct. Who did Kong fuck?



Apparently there may be more of his kind alive in Hollow Earth.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Is that why he dragged his burnt, beaten ass to a literal other dimension?


The Lizard was seconds from Becoming a Florida dinner. You're welcome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 28, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Lizard was seconds from Becoming a Florida dinner. You're welcome



Godzilla had a very poor showing against Mecha Godzilla, yes. 

Because he's even more Godzilla than Godzilla, therefore superior.

Kong is much less Godzilla, and therefore a bitch.

It's very simple math and I'd like to ask you to try to keep up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Godzilla had a very poor showing against Mecha Godzilla, yes.
> 
> Because he's even more Godzilla than Godzilla, therefore superior.
> 
> ...


Bah! Propaganda! Rumor has it Godzilla is contractually obligated to win. I  hate that smelly lizard!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2021)

They have to keep godzilla around because kong has no IP outside of himself. Godzilla has a bunch of kaiju. 

Godzilla has a batman tier rogues gallery.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> They have to keep godzilla around because kong has no IP outside of himself. Godzilla has a bunch of kaiju.
> 
> Godzilla has a batman tier rogues gallery.


But Kong has enough of IP to have a TV show.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2021)

Karma said:


> Maybe the version of Godzilla is a girl



Not unlike the 1998 depiction, which was able to reproduce asexually.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Godzilla had a very poor showing against Mecha Godzilla, yes.


Didn't the director later gave comment via interview that, Godzilla fresh would have matched Mechagodzilla? IIRC, same interview where he commented that Godzilla's Hollow Earth atomic breath made Godzilla less-than-fresh against Kong.


~Gesy~ said:


> But Kong has enough of IP to have a TV show.


There was the Godzilla 1990s animated series, albeit the US version of Godzilla. It actually worked well enough though for 2 seasons worth of monsters for 30+ episodes.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 30, 2021)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Didn't the director later gave comment via interview that, Godzilla fresh would have matched Mechagodzilla? IIRC, same interview where he commented that Godzilla's Hollow Earth atomic breath made Godzilla less-than-fresh against Kong.




If you need external material to understand a movie, either the movie is bad or you can safely disregard the external material. This is the way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2021)

I didn't really have any issue with Godzilla only losing against MechaGodzilla because he was weakened after his fight with Kong. That's genuinely how fights work and Godzilla looked a little limpy after beating Kong, but before Mechagodzilla showed up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 2, 2021)

I don't get it, if we built mechagodzilla with our human tech, missiles and sharp points and a laser beam, and they all hurt godzilla really bad, why can't our military forces put godzilla into the ground as is?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> If you need external material to understand a movie, either the movie is bad or you can safely disregard the external material. This is the way.


So Dumbledore isn't gay?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (May 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Dumbledore isn't gay?


i mean did this affect the story? equivalent to Godzilla being fresh


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't get it, if we built mechagodzilla with our human tech, missiles and sharp points and a laser beam, and they all hurt godzilla really bad, why can't our military forces put godzilla into the ground as is?



conventional weapons only work if fired by robot lizard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (May 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Dumbledore isn't gay?


Death of the Author

It doesnt apply to that specific case, tho shes said some other stuff thats hella sus, but its smth that happends frequently.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Godzilla had a very poor showing against Mecha Godzilla, yes.
> 
> Because he's even more Godzilla than Godzilla, therefore superior.
> 
> ...


Zilla got his ass beat by Ghidorah and needed Mothra dues ex machina power up to save his ass after he got a power up by the humans to boot.
It was perfectly okay with Zilla stans then all of a sudden they are crying foul when Kong gets a little Human intervention. Oh and by the way, Kong Mecha way more hands than Zilla who looked like Crashes holly getting brutalized by Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2021)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Didn't the director later gave comment via interview that, Godzilla fresh would have matched Mechagodzilla? IIRC, same interview where he commented that Godzilla's Hollow Earth atomic breath made Godzilla less-than-fresh against Kong.
> 
> There was the Godzilla 1990s animated series, albeit the US version of Godzilla. It actually worked well enough though for 2 seasons worth of monsters for 30+ episodes.


The director his Zilla Stan than has made 3 movies and only got one correct so far.


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> They have to keep godzilla around because kong has no IP outside of himself. Godzilla has a bunch of kaiju.
> 
> Godzilla has a batman tier rogues gallery.


That is why Godzilla do less at the box office than Kong movies?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 8, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> That is why Godzilla do less at the box office than Kong movies?



I don't know who first spread this baseless hateful propaganda but it's not true. Godzilla and kong made about as much as each other, godzilla had more domestically and more importantly godzilla opened with way more so there was more built in audience for godzilla. They were just disappointed with the movie and it fell off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't know who first spread this baseless hateful propaganda but it's not true. Godzilla and kong made about as much as each other, godzilla had more domestically and more importantly godzilla opened with way more so there was more built in audience for godzilla. They were just disappointed with the movie and it fell off.


Skull island made more than KoTM which had a lot of kaju big names in it. Only Weebs care about Zilla.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't get it, if we built mechagodzilla with our human tech, missiles and sharp points and a laser beam, and they all hurt godzilla really bad, why can't our military forces put godzilla into the ground as is?


Because metal lizard go brrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 11, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't get it, if we built mechagodzilla with our human tech, missiles and sharp points and a laser beam, and they all hurt godzilla really bad, why can't our military forces put godzilla into the ground as is?



Because the government makes the military weapons but Mechagodzilla was made by the superior private sector.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 11, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Because the government makes the military weapons but Mechagodzilla was made by the superior private sector.



This is why we need you in the politics section, you know things.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2021)

wasn't Mechagodzilla made from ghidorah's severed head?


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 11, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> wasn't Mechagodzilla made from ghidorah's severed head?



No they just connected it to ghidorah's brain even though ghidorah was only shown as a skull.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2021)

just download more energy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 13, 2021)

Damn, why hire engineers and programmers when you can just hire some electricians to reroute the energy? Duh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (May 14, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> wasn't Mechagodzilla made from ghidorah's severed head?


my assumption was
they have 2 head

one in the mecha godzilla
one is for the remote control room

they said something about them 3 head communicating via telephatic

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 14, 2021)

wibisana said:


> my assumption was
> they have 2 head
> 
> one in the mecha godzilla
> ...



The other one is in the satellite orbiting Earth.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2021)

I rewatched all Heisei and Millenium Godzilla movies .. thoughts:

- most of them hold up
- Final Wars was dogshit, albeit somewhat entertaining
- The Orga/millenium one was boring af
- my top 3 is :
1) Godzilla vs Destroyah
2) GMK
3) Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla II (the 1992 one)
.. honorable mentions to Biollante and both Kiryu Mechagodzilla movies


next is Mothra Trilogy and Heisei Gamera trilogy


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Godzilla vs Destroyah


One of the fabled movies to have a 100% on RT beating out citizen kane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I rewatched all Heisei and Millenium Godzilla movies .. thoughts:
> 
> - most of them hold up
> - Final Wars was dogshit, albeit somewhat entertaining
> ...


At least Final Wars has some fighting going on, unlike 2000 which was a snooze fest and didn’t have any monster fighting until the end. Idk why I liked it so much when I was younger. Watched the Mothra trilogy a few years back. Not like how I remembered it, seems like they were made for the kids.


Karma said:


> One of the fabled movies to have a 100% on RT beating out citizen kane


Why the hell is Paddington 2 so high?


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why the hell is Paddington 2 so high?


No one who reviewed it thought it was bad


----------



## Amol (May 16, 2021)

Do we know anything about future of your franchise?

Is Godzilla or Kong getting another movie?

I would really like if they explored hollow Earth. They essentially have entire planet to explore and discover new things (and villains).

It would be shame if franchise ended on such a cliffhanger.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I rewatched all Heisei and Millenium Godzilla movies .. thoughts:
> 
> - most of them hold up
> - Final Wars was dogshit, albeit somewhat entertaining
> ...


I thought "Godzilla 2000" had a really strong opening, but it's as if they blew all the budget on it as the rest of the movie just doesn't hold up. Love "GMK" though. 


Amol said:


> Do we know anything about future of your franchise?
> 
> Is Godzilla or Kong getting another movie?
> 
> ...



I figure there will probably be another Kong one. Godzilla is a more challenging prospect because of the rights, but I'd be surprised if Kong didn't get at least one more sequel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 18, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> - Final Wars was dogshit, albeit somewhat entertaining


Final Wars was fucking bonkers. It's what I imagine a decent Godzilla anime would look like(not that shit they got on Netflix). Bringing in the Matrix humans was just an icing on top of the kaiju cake.

Loved every minute of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2021)

I revisited "Destroy all Monsters" for the first time in years. As a kid, I thought it was dull (until the ending), but I was really impressed with it this time around. There are a lot of monsters and the miniature work was really well done. 

Man, Ghidorah got his ass beat! Minya somehow is the one to finish him off.


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I revisited "Destroy all Monsters" for the first time in years. As a kid, I thought it was dull (until the ending), but I was really impressed with it this time around. There are a lot of monsters and the miniature work was really well done.
> 
> Man, Ghidorah got his ass beat! Minya somehow is the one to finish him off.



One thing I always liked about the idea of a baby Godzilla is that each incarnation of the story has an element of Godzilla passing the torch to the kid, including this, the end of Godzilla vs. Destroyah, and the American Godzilla animated series.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)

The whole movie summarized in 9 seconds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

